#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-16
<snap-l> http://fukung.net/v/5781/d86933294dfe0f4b7e41889d70724f25.jpg
<rick_h__> umm, ouch
<snap-l> The FSF is calling YOU.
<rick_h__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q-pTFEHLC4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<snap-l> Can anyone riddle me why fastcgi under Ubuntu doesn't come with an init script?
<rick_h_droid> heh
<rick_h_droid> I've got a setup for it if you need
<snap-l> Thanks. I found one on the internets.
<snap-l> but it's curious why that's not default
<snap-l> or at least "hey, if you want this to run, here's a handy default"
<rick_h_droid> yea not sure
<snap-l> Yay, converted my site over to ngnx
<rick_h_droid> yay!
<snap-l> http://fukung.net/v/13223/drums.jpg
<snap-l> http://fukung.net/v/16424/c2c3a67e313b6199d9054fc2145a2c67.jpg
<Wolfger> Morning. Possibly even good.
<rick_h__> party
<snap-l> Party party.
<snap-l> How's the morning so far?
<rick_h__> good stuff, day off so hacking at the coffee shop for a bit
<snap-l> rick_h__: Bet you need some time off. :)
<rick_h__> yea, no kidding
<rick_h__> I did such a happy dance when someone said we were off
<rick_h__> going to stay away from the computer all afternoon and try to cool off a bit
<tjagoda> Plenty cold outside for the cooling off today
<snap-l> I <3 Ubuntu
<tjagoda> It crashed, right?
<tjagoda> I usually say that after a crash. =(
<snap-l> typed "pdfgrep" to see if there's a way to gre PDF files
<snap-l> and there's a command for it
<tjagoda> I have experienced substantially less crash since I moved to KDE
<tjagoda> My random hardlocks disappeared.
<brousch> tjagoda: kubuntu is the future
<tjagoda> +1
<tjagoda> The only annoyance I have is that I cannot map the super key to bring up the launcher menu
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning to ya
<tjagoda> apparently QT framework restrictions in KDE's implementation prevent single key shortcuts
<tjagoda> Brousch: also, is your update manager GUI kind of buggy?
<brousch> tjagoda: i mapped super+space
<tjagoda> I started using command line apt because the GUI kept getting in the way.
<brousch> i have always used command line apt. the gui was so slow compared to command line that i never switched
<snap-l> I <3 ALU
<snap-l> (and this is my ranty love)
<brousch> what is ALU?
<snap-l> $LASTJOB
<brousch> ut oh. the new job makes the old job look like paradise?
<snap-l> tried an e-mail address for HR to sort out some paycheck information
<snap-l> it bounced
<snap-l> that's because it's not HRServiceCenter, it's HRServiceCtr
<snap-l> Thankfully I save lots of stuff, otherwise I'd have no clue what it is
<brousch> heh
<brousch> i'm back on the dell today. i couldn't get an external monitor working on the macbook under ubuntu
<snap-l> Sorry to hear that
<brousch> oh well, that just means i need to sell it and buy a pc
<brousch> one of those sexy little thinkpads like you guys have
<snap-l> Heh
<rick_h__> brousch: !!!
<brousch> ???
<rick_h__> on geting a TP
<rick_h__> never been so proud :)
<brousch> oh come on, i had a t21 and a t30 before this dell
<snap-l> Hey!
<snap-l> I thought it was a big deal wnen I got a Thinkpad. ;)
<rick_h__> it was
<brousch> now we know who the favorite padawan is
<rick_h__> next up is the other mac happy fanboi
<snap-l> bah
<snap-l> should have gone last
<rick_h__> hah, jealousy leads to hate, hate leads to mac land
<snap-l> would get more of the prodigal son treatment
 * snap-l brings up shop.apple.com
<rick_h__> naw, you still win because you don't use django
<snap-l> About that...
<snap-l> ;)
<rick_h__> hah, if you get john to use django I'll come down to that office and help you pack :P
<brousch> oh man, convert all of rick_h__'s morpace code to django. that would be epic
<Wolfger> Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside to see so many loco-ites using KDE now. :-)
<brousch> Wolfger: i would be totally satisfied with it if only i could get this ram issue under control
<Wolfger> stop using gtk apps and see what your memory looks like :-)
<Wolfger> since coming back on a fresh 11.10 install of Kubuntu, I've been using only Qt apps (including rekonq, which is nice when it isn't crashing, which is too often), and I'm shocked at how little memory is used.
<snap-l> grrr....
<snap-l> I'm very irritated at ALU right now
<snap-l> I'm under the impression I'm supposed to be getting a "last check"
<brousch> Wolfger: i cannot replace chrome with reconk
<snap-l> sent a note to the HR desk
<snap-l> and they sent me a canned "ADP handles our payroll. Ask them"
<brousch> that's like replacing a macbook pro with a dell latitude
<Wolfger> brousch: Which "can't"; technically incapable, or stubbornly unwilling?
<brousch> i cannot live without chrome. all of my google is in it
<Wolfger> That's the nice thing about Google...
<Wolfger> It lives in any browser on any computer
<snap-l> mostly.
<snap-l> I've had some trouble with sync
<brousch> but my bookie!
<Wolfger> snap-l: sync?
<snap-l> Wolfger: Yes, Chrome has sync so you can sync themes, bookmarks, and plugins
<Wolfger> brousch: get coding on a bookie plug-in for rekonq :-D
<snap-l> except it seems to get a little borked
<Wolfger> snap-l: Chrome most definitely only works in Chrome, not "any browser". :-p
<brousch> my reqonk has adblock built-in
<brousch> or it snagged it from my chrome
<snap-l> Wolfger: This is just with Chrome
<brousch> dang, it doesn't have import bookmarks from chrome
<Wolfger> snap-l: OK. I was confused. Thought you were commenting on my "google lives in any browser on any computer" comment
<snap-l> no
<snap-l> I'm not normally confused
<Wolfger> <-- normally confused
<snap-l> we know. ;)
<Wolfger> that's why I try to stay abnormal
<rick_h__> bookie is going to be pretty sweet soon
<rick_h__> get on the bookie train
<brousch> rekonq is retarded
<brousch> it is showing me page source instead of the page
<rick_h__> lol
<Wolfger> for what page?
 * Wolfger considers getting on the bookie train
<rick_h__> man, firebug doesn't have a console in the script debugger
<rick_h__> boooo!
<brousch> there it goes
<brousch> Wolfger: for gmail
<Wolfger> Huh. Never had a problem with Gmail.
<Blazeix> rick_h__: but i think the console tab's context is wherever you are in the debugger
<Blazeix> at least it used to be
<Wolfger> brousch: must be your Dell... XD
<rick_h__> Blazeix: yea, but I have to look back/forth across the tabs in order to work with it
<rick_h__> basically hitting the debugger in order to check current values/etc aheda of call
<brousch> Wolfger: some cookie error came up, then i refreshed a dozen times and it started working
<Blazeix> yeah, you can always put watches, but it isn't as nice as a console
<rick_h__> Blazeix: yea, all good. I know part of it is what I'm used to
<rick_h__> but I do think it's cleaner in webkit tools vs firebug
<rick_h__> bah, and now it's hanging...damn FF
<rick_h__> nice, now it's working yay
<Blazeix> webkit's tools are getting there, but there are still some painful things
<rick_h__> yea?
<Blazeix> the context menu was useless for the longest time
<rick_h__> which context menu?
<Blazeix> all of them :)
<rick_h__> lol
<Blazeix> they used just allow you to 'inspect current element' which would bring you into the webkit debugger's internal code
<Blazeix> in the last few months they removed that and gave decent options
<rick_h__> you'll have to show me what you mean
<Blazeix> but there are still areas with no options, like in the 'css' area of the Elements section
<rick_h__> ah, ok
<rick_h__> what does FF have there that you like?
<Blazeix> click on the css column in the HTML tab, compared to the same area in webkitdebugger
<Blazeix> FF has options, webkit doesn't
<rick_h__> ah, ok
<Blazeix> in order to work in webkit you have to use these tiny little glyph icons
<rick_h__> heh, I don't even use that
<rick_h__> double click to edit/add new and there's the checkbox to disable
<Blazeix> yeah, for existing style rules that's fine
<rick_h__> cool though, yea I should go back and compare more I've been so chrome only for so long
<snap-l> I've been using Firefox over here, and I'm finding it still pretty slow
<Blazeix> i'm also a fan of the DOM tab in firebug
<rick_h__> ugh, I hate even looking at the dom stuff. So much crap to parse through.
<Blazeix> though webkitdebugger's console has some things that compare to it, now
<snap-l> but I think that's because it wants to render the whole page, whereas Chrome renders it as it goes
<rick_h__> snap-l: yea, but that's up to the web page
<snap-l> eh?
<rick_h__> I got to have a big discussion on that since the rework we've done on launchpad dens't always save a ton of load time on the page (total time until load event is fired)
<rick_h__> but it moved the domready event up over a second
<rick_h__> domready == you see stuff on the page
<rick_h__> so both firefox and chrome have rules for that stuff (blocking js, css parsing, etc)
<snap-l> hm, wonder if there's something in tracks
<snap-l> since that's where I notice it most.
<rick_h__> so if chrome feels faster it's not necessarily that one browser starts showing things sooner vs the other, but that it's done the work faster. So might be differences in caching, etc
<rick_h__> run the net panel on both chrome and FF
<rick_h__> they both drop markers down the view for the domready and load events
<rick_h__> so you can compare the ms it takes to get to each marker in each browser to get a feel for it
<Blazeix> oh, actually, firebug does have a console on the script tab for me.
<Blazeix> just a simple REPL
<rick_h__> yea?
<Blazeix> yeah, at the very bottom there are three blue '>', I didn't see them at first
<rick_h__> Blazeix: on 1.9?
<Blazeix> ah, click the icon on the top bar that looks like the 'justify text' icon
<Blazeix> speaking of unclear glyphs
<rick_h__> ah, sweet
<rick_h__> Blazeix gets the gold star for today! :)
<rick_h__> I also like the chrome way of the console moving down thepage vs docked at the bottom
<rick_h__> but good stuff, this will help
<rick_h__> jcastro_ smoser thinking of doing a charm school thing at the long CHC end of the month. smoser interested in helping out? jcastro_ is there material for this stuff I can bootstrap with?
<snap-l> rick_h__: Yes, please.
<snap-l> rick_h__: I want to be a master of Cloud City like Jorge Calrissian: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9058804/jorge_calrissian.jpg
<rick_h__> hah
<Wolfger> charm school?
<rick_h__> https://juju.ubuntu.com/CharmSchool
<Wolfger> I'm still feeling lost... Hoping I didn't miss something obvious on that page, but: Charm School is about juju and writing charms? WTF is juju or charms, and why should I be interested in them?
<brousch> Wolfger++
<rick_h__> ever look at puppet or chef?
<rick_h__> it's the ubuntu way of deploying/managing servers/services in the cloud
<rick_h__> so the idea would be I could build charms that enable you to deploy an instance of bookie to ec2 as easy as apt-get install bookie
<brousch> nice
<rick_h__> but I need to figure out how to write charms/do allthis
<rick_h__> and figured if I need to learn, might as well sucker smoser into helping and make it a more class-like thing
<Wolfger> OK, getting clearer. Heard of puppet, but not chef. Didn't really get what puppet was about, either. Maybe I should show up and learn something :-p
<Wolfger> +1 on suckering smoser
<brousch> it's the cloud!
<rick_h__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdgsrBCWFis
<rick_h__> haven't seen that yet, but bet it's useful to some extent
<Wolfger> Will watch later. Video sites are blocked by our wretched firewall.
<brousch> reqonk is not fit for use
<rick_h__> lol
<brousch> randomly gives me page source instead of the page, offers to dowload the page for me instead of rendering it
<Wolfger> Huh. I have not seen that issue.
<Wolfger> Kind of bizarre.
<brousch> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/snapshot12.png
<brousch> i have to close the tab then reopen the page to fix it
<brousch> the bookie bookmarklet works in reqonk
<rick_h__> brousch: awesome!
<brousch> why i love ubuntu: sudo apt-get install python2.5 python2.6 python2.7 python3.1 python3.2 python-distribute-deadsnakes python2.5-dev python2.6-dev python2.7-dev python3.1-dev python3.2-dev
<brousch> that would take a day to do in windows
<Wolfger> :-)
<tjagoda> Thats a lot of compatibility testing?
<brousch> well different places i deploy have different python versions, so i need most of them
<brousch> dreamhost: py2.5, google app engine: py2.7, work servers: py2.7 and py3.2
<snap-l> brousch: Is this all internal?
<snap-l> ye gads
<brousch> generally i only need one version for each project, so it's not a big deal
<brousch> not like i have to ensure the same project runs all those versions
<Wolfger> SFBC keeps sending me "come back" e-mails. I think I will write them a polite letter informing them that I'm a Kindle owner now and will never again have the desire to collect more dead trees than I already own, so please stop e-mailing me until they are at least current with technology (should anything Sci-Fi related be on the cutting edge?)
<Wolfger> s/should/shouldn't/
 * Wolfger considers pinging rick_h__ to see if he's sticking to his pledge to stay away from the computer all afternoon... :-)
<rick_h__> lol, I just sat down to share pics, sec
<rick_h__> greg-g: https://plus.google.com/116120911388966791792/posts/abf8ydEiYiK
<rick_h__> now I need some shoes!
<tjagoda> Rick_H has an MLK day vacation?
<tjagoda> This guy works bankers hours!
<snap-l> rick_h__: Awesome. :)
<Wolfger> My MLK day is an unpaid holiday, so I elected to come in and work. Nice, peaceful, quiet.
<rick_h__> ok, so now I either go to the gym, or bundle up and try to do a ride with the bike
<rick_h__> hmmmm...snow on the ground...but but but
<tjagoda> I need to learn some Ninja coding skills so that I can get these interesting work from home jobs.
<rick_h__> I'll send you my amazon/oreilly book list and give you a head start saving you some time finding the right ones :)
<Wolfger> rick_h__: fresh air ftw
<rick_h__> Wolfger: yea, I did a quick spin around the block and getting tempted to just try to ride and if I get wet...well I'm going to show anyway
<rick_h__> heh, and then he runs away
<tjagoda> rich_h: thats trevor.jagoda@gmail.com =(
<greg-g> rick_h__: awesome! :)
<rick_h__> wow, ok that was a brisk ride
<snap-l> I think I just figured out why $LASTJOB was suck a clusterbleep
<snap-l> Apparently I have to call ADP to sort out anything with PAyrool
<snap-l> Payroll, even
<brousch> what's wrong with my web site?
<brousch> http://www.clusterbleep.net
<snap-l> Even the HR helpdesk can't do anything until I contact them
<rick_h__> brousch: ?
<brousch> snap-l: mentioned clusterbleep
<rick_h__> ah, gotcha
<krondor> brousch:  you mean the redirect to /blog?
<brousch> no, i was just being a dork
<snap-l> and I was ignoring him. :)
<snap-l> Thanks for not doing likewise. ;)
<Wolfger> I was going to toss snap-l a s/suck/such/ but then I decided that "suck a clusterbleep" is probably just fine.
<Wolfger> Kind of like "suck and elf".
<Wolfger> ugh. "suck an elf" I mean
<Wolfger> I hate it when I'm picking on somebody else's typos, and then I screw up myself. :-p
<brousch> Wolfger: is there something like gvim for kde?
<brousch> i don't see kvim
<Wolfger> It's called "open Konsole and run vim you lazy bastard"
<Wolfger> I have no idea, actually. I don't even run gvim or any other front end for vim
<brousch> ok
<snap-l> brousch: I'd ask why you're having trouble running just gvim
<brousch> trying to avoid gtk
<Wolfger> snap-l: death to gtk
<snap-l> Good luck with that
<brousch> i'll just run pydev as usual
<brousch> it's about as light as gvim
<snap-l> You'll come to a point when you'll have to run gtk+
<Wolfger> brousch: I actually like to use the yakuake terminal, keep vim or whatever I'm doing in the console open there.
<snap-l> Much like any audio editing tool I run requires either WX or QT
<brousch> i'm sorry. i don't use programs whose name i cannot pronounce
<Wolfger> you can't pronounce "yah-quake"?
<snap-l> Not without thinking NC-17 thoughts
<brousch> choqok is right out
<Wolfger> yakuake is "yet another quake terminal", spelling quake with a K, of course...
<snap-l> KDE: the "hope you have Safe Search Enabled" Operating Environment
<Wolfger> because a KDE app that doesn't begin with K is blasphemy to some people :-p :-P :-p
<snap-l> Wolfger: Have fun with kut and paste
<brousch> watching jjesse try to pronounce choqok was the highlight of WMLUG in 2009
<Wolfger> choke-ok
<jjesse> it was epic wasn't it :)
<snap-l> cho-kok
<brousch> don't make me get the soap
<brousch> Wolfger: for me reqonk was running about 200-400MB lighter than Chrome, but i had to kill it because it locked up. i think it was flash that was the lockup problem
<snap-l> I swear, KDE doesn't sound like a desktop environment, as much as the cast of extras to Fraggle Rock or some other kids program.
<snap-l> Or Pokemon
<snap-l> I unleash my choqok to battle your reqonk
<devinheitmueller> snap-l: well, Gnome sounds like those things sitting in my garden.
<devinheitmueller> (or also on a kids program)
<snap-l> empathy and telepathy are hardly chokok
<snap-l> or gwibber
<devinheitmueller> fair enough.
<snap-l> gwibber sounds like what an elder-one in HP Lovecraft stories might make people do when they see it
<snap-l> choqok sounds like what someone might do to tentacle-porn
<snap-l> It was bad enough with konqueror, but rekonq is just out in left-field
<brousch> oh come on. we were just talking about juju and charms and boobyooooohs
<snap-l> Maybe you were talking about boobyooooohs... ;)
<brousch> speaking boobyooooooohs
<brousch> nixternal: we are all converting to kubuntu
<nixternal> brousch: why would you do such a thing?
<brousch> because it is the most awesome
<nixternal> once toned down with some stuff disabled, it isn't to bad
<brousch> i think all i disabled was strigi and desktop effects
<nixternal> nepomuk is another good one to disable if you don't use all that search crap
<nixternal> i use the cli for pretty much everything, so i don't need to use a gui app like dolphin to tag and star crap
<brousch> dolphin is nice
<fifo> err
<krondor> nixternal:  you can use strigi from cli with strigicmd though :) plus I love krunner so its hard to think of disabling that :)
<nixternal> i use krunner when i use kde/kubuntu but i only use it to launch an app
<nixternal> seems the only apps i launch though are eclipse, kmahjongg, and chrome
<snap-l> kmahjongg? :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-17
<rick_h__> jcastro_: Blazeix http://www.shopandroid.com/samsung-2100mah-extended-battery-w-door/8A37A9667.htm
<rick_h__> now in stock
<snap-l> Saw a T520 today with the extended battery
<snap-l> Holy shit, that's a lot of battery
<snap-l> and the owner was saying "Well, it's an i7, so I hope I get 3-4 hours of battery with it"
<snap-l> I'd be pissed if that was only as much as I got with it.
<rick_h__> ouch
<rick_h__> yea, guess it depends on how you run it
<snap-l> rick_h__: Your video is not visible to mere mortals
<rick_h__> snap-l: yea sorry
<rick_h__> oh well, it'll be public soon enough
<rick_h__> and everyone can report bugs like mad
<snap-l> Oh we will
<snap-l>  Grrrrrrrrrrrr
<snap-l> Still have not received a check from $LASTJOB
<rick_h__> ruh roh
<snap-l> Yep, so I get the joy of calling them between the hours of 8:30 and 5:30
<snap-l> My hope is that someone didn't tell me (in the sprawling exit interview checklist) that the last check would be mailed
<rick_h__> ah, maybe I guess
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<brousch> had a great grpug meeting last night
<rick_h__> awesome
<brousch> found out that wtf code from the other day was written by students, so that explains a lot
<rick_h__> gotcha
<snap-l> so they really didn't know what they were doing. That would explain things.
<brousch> met 2 more django/python programmers
<brousch> well, begenning django and python
<brousch> snap-l: yeah, so their code ended up looking like a CS assignment
<snap-l> brousch: Go with what you know. :)
<brousch> met a lot of kids (20-25) in the local startup thing
<brousch> very energetic, but they live on $500-$1000/mo
<brousch> crazy
<rick_h__> yea, statup life is a bit nuts
<rick_h__> if it was 10yrs a ago though...then again I didn't know then what I know now so that is just scary
<brousch> i never had the moxie for that
<brousch> i think we got the food circles guy heading in the right direction with his code
<brousch> heh, i opened rick_h__'s video on youtube in another tab. when i switched back i was wondering where that giant vim window had come from because i didn't remember opening any code today
<rick_h__> :)
<snap-l> http://openmetalcast.com/2012/01/17/stop-sopa-pipa/
<snap-l> Testing out the plugin
<rick_h__> ah, the joys of the great expense report...in HUF currency wheeee
<snap-l> Oh, that's gotta be fun
<snap-l> I'm surprised they don't just give you all AmEx cards and call it a day. :)
<snap-l> QoTD: Half off ALL PANTS!
<snap-l> (Banana Republic)
<Wolfger> snap-l: +1 on the concept of a Lovecraftian gwibbering idiot...
<rick_h__> good grief, AMD rantings on the interwebs .../me hides
<Wolfger> uh-oh
<Wolfger> should I have sold my AMD stock already?
<rick_h__> sorry, wrong AMD
<rick_h__> JS AMD
<rick_h__> http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/oka38/amd_is_not_the_answer/
<rick_h__> and of course the replies coming back, it's rant worthy material for me :)
 * Wolfger breathes a sigh of relief
<tjagoda> so much fog toady
<tjagoda> today*
<rick_h__> yea, going to be a crummy day it seems
<rick_h__> so much for sneaking in another bike ride
<tjagoda> This is a bad day to have gotten little sleep
<tjagoda> Weather is conspiring against me
<snap-l> rick_h__: It's the internet; if we can't come up with something to bitch about, we'll explode.
<snap-l> rick_h__: Let me guess which comments set you off:
<rick_h__> pyohio, olf, what am I missing I should be putting on the calendar?
<snap-l> http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/oka38/amd_is_not_the_answer/c3hzvsz
<snap-l> Penguicon
<snap-l> PyCon?
<rick_h__> yea, I think Pycon is a go
<rick_h__> getting final mgr approval today hopefully
<snap-l> w00t
<rick_h__> so just checking what else I should mark up on there
<snap-l> Penguicon. ;)
<rick_h__> yea...feel like I'm missing something...but can't put my finger on it
<snap-l> Dev Days detroit, but not sure when that's happening
<rick_h__> yea, checked that and don't see any future news on there
<tjagoda> rick_h__ no longer embraces penguicon
<tjagoda> Not enough tech?
<snap-l> tjagoda: It's a fight to get him to show up one day.
<snap-l> personal goal is to get him to show up all three days, and get a hotel room
 * snap-l also doesn't divulge his secret plan to get rick_h__ to do karaoke
<tjagoda> scary times
<tjagoda> I dunno if I will be at this Penguicon
<tjagoda> Right now there is some work travel scheduled in that timeframe
<brousch> .me shakes his fist at django admin
<rick_h__> brousch: ok, ready...set...here I go! ...
<snap-l> rick_h__: Destination?
<rick_h__> ranting on django admin and how it's a complete "fake" feature that I despise to no end
 * tjagoda has never been to an OLF
<snap-l> tjagoda: OLF is fun
<rick_h__> tjagoda: really? it's not bad.
<snap-l> rick_h__: I'm of two minds for django admin
<rick_h__> I regret when I do go and I regret when I don't go so I'm not sure what I think any more
<snap-l> on the one hand, it's nice to get something up and running quickly.
<tjagoda> rick_h both hates and loves people
<snap-l> rick_h__: This last year wasn't so bad, was it?
<rick_h__> I think that's the split. I like the people, I don't care for most of the talks/material
<snap-l> I mean, we did learn a new term for shrimp
<rick_h__> snap-l: yea, it was ok, but I didn't see a single talk really
<snap-l> "sea bugs"
<rick_h__> I still use sea bugs
<snap-l> rick_h__: Neither did I, and I still had a blast.
<rick_h__> to this day, we're having sea bugs for dinner thurs actually
<rick_h__> snap-l: yea, why I say a bit torn
<snap-l> I think of OLF as permission to let out my inner freetard. ;)
<rick_h__> this year a couple of people have moved out west so not sure who will be there to hang out with as much
<rick_h__> we'll see I guess. I'm not sure if I'll do olf this year
<rick_h__> but if you've never gone, I'd say you should get down there tjagoda
<brousch> i have not been to olf
<snap-l> rick_h__: here we go again
<snap-l> brousch: You should come too
<rick_h__> snap-l: I think I want to trade conference value with hack time and social time
<rick_h__> I got some social time, but tethered to the booth limited hack time
<rick_h__> so when I walk away with how did the trip go it's a hit/miss
<snap-l> rick_h__: Don't make me get the duck tape
<rick_h__> lol
<rick_h__> it's in sept, lots of time left
<rick_h__> I'm also travel weary atm
<snap-l> You can either ride in front, or in the trunk
<snap-l> your choice.
<tjagoda> Is it like Penguicon but with less kilts and no furries?
<snap-l> tjagoda: if by less kilts you mean only one or two people in utulikilts, then yes.
<tjagoda> I approve.
<snap-l> That reminds me, I should get a kilt
 * rick_h__ is now scared
<tjagoda> So you can be "that guy?"
<snap-l> Apparently I have enough of a Scottish name that I have a tartan pattern
<snap-l> so I can get a true kilt.
<snap-l> tjagoda: No, I can't be that guy.
<brousch> the damn admin is making an entry for something that doesn't exist, and ignore things that do exist
<snap-l> brousch: And there's the downside for the admin
<snap-l> Though to be honest, I haven't touched Django in at least three years, if not more
<brousch> just when i thought i understood it, it does this
<snap-l> That's when rick_h__ is right
<snap-l> because now you're debugging someone else's idea of how things should work
<rick_h__> because the admin tool is useful for 3 days before you realize you need your own interface to things and you have to ditch it anyway
<rick_h__> build an api and write a command line tool, use the database interface, build your own ui
<rick_h__> or become an admin tool master adn learn all the hacks to customize it and hope it doesn't break on you in horrible ways
<snap-l> meditate on these truths
<brousch> yeah, i thought i would do this quick change for someone
<brousch> now it's not so quick
<Raggs> greetings fellow michiganders
<snap-l> Hi, Raggs
<Raggs> i am newish to ubuntu
<snap-l> We all start somewhere. :)
<Raggs> not to michigan though
<Raggs> I used ubuntu back in the day though
<Raggs> not sure i am a unity fan however
<brousch> come join the great kubuntu migration
<Raggs> lol, nah
<rick_h__> Raggs: try it out on precise, it's getting a lot of love I think
<Raggs> i wont guarantee i will be on ubuntu in a day
<Raggs> precise?
<rick_h__> Raggs: the in development version of ubuntu
<Raggs> ahhh, using 11.04 atm
<rick_h__> Raggs: yea, just my way of saying it's getting better :)
<Raggs> need to reboot, brb
<Raggs> rick_h__, i hope it is getting better
<Raggs> how do i make ubuntu take over another /home directory?
<snap-l> Raggs: How do you mean?
<tjagoda> Hi @ Raggs
<tjagoda> Also
<tjagoda> <3 the Kubuntu Migration
<Raggs> snap-l, i have a /home directory on another partition from a different install
<Raggs> AND the home in the root of the buntu install
<tjagoda> I noticed last night that when I use the KDE desktop switcher
<tjagoda> as the panes slide
<tjagoda> I can see my old unity desktop underneath
<tjagoda> wtflinux
<Raggs> so, why the migration?
<snap-l> Raggs: Are you looking to use the /home directory from the previous install, or just do a migration?
<snap-l> also, are you currently able to see the old partition (is it mounted?)
<Raggs> i want to use it
<Raggs> and it is mounted
<snap-l> use as in copy over the old data to the new /home, or replace the /home with the old /home?
<Raggs> have ubuntu point to the old /home
<Raggs> sadly i need to get goin
<Raggs> thanks for the help snap-l
<krondor> Raggs:  change /etc/fstab but make sure you are using the same userID or you'll need to fix perms too
<Raggs> i shall likely return
<Raggs> ty krondor
<krondor> there's probably a better gui-ish way to do that than what I suggested
<snap-l> krondor: I'm not aware of one
<snap-l> and frankly, anything like that at the GUI level would scare me
<krondor> snap-l: ++
<rick_h__> woot! pycon is boss approved
<snap-l> rick_h__: Awesomesauce
<tjagoda> userID is a dark path
<krondor> tjagoda: yeah, I meant uid # but I typed it quick because he said he had to go.
<krondor> aw crap, just realized Mug was last week...
<rick_h__> yea, missed it
<rick_h__> snap-l: how was it? had some extjs love right?
<brousch> hah, finally got it. i had to add stub admin models for everything i wanted to show up
<brousch> son of a bitch. bitbucket is broken
<brousch> there it goes
<brousch> now it's a beautiful thing
<rick_h_> yay brousch
<brousch> there's no ! there. i think you are being sarcastic
<rick_h> there , I now own rick_h bwuhahaha
<snap-l> rick_h: Um, it was OK. :)
<snap-l> I really have no plans on using extjs, so I was half-paying attention
<rick_h> cool
<Blazeix> I actually thought it was really good. validated a lot of my existing prejudices against ext.js :P
<rick_h> lol, cool
<rick_h> I always feel bad when I rant against it
<rick_h> glad to know I can carry on
<snap-l> rick_h: heh
<snap-l> Blazeix: Yeah, the parts that I paid attention to were pretty, um... interesting
<snap-l> it was pretty well presented though
<snap-l> but I'd rather use something else
<rick_h> I think my boss is starting to understand me after this past week " you're a complex man of competing fanboisms."
<snap-l> I think that's oversimplified
<rick_h> it's a start :)
<snap-l> You're like python's strong typing
<snap-l> At compile time, no error message, but during runtime you'd better damn-well have thought it through
<Wolfger> active chatter today... tjagoda skipping Penguicon? Does this have to do with your shame of failing as con chair? ;-) OLF is fun, you should go. We could carpool.
<Wolfger> snap-l: say the word and I'll join you in kiltdom. I still have the one I wore for a wedding.
<brousch> yikes
<brousch> Wolfger and snap-l in kilts?
<tjagoda> Nah, tjagoda does not have shame
<tjagoda> tjagoda chose the best decision for tjagoda
<Wolfger> Well, hope you manage to make it then
<tjagoda> tjagoda chooses to shake his head at people small enough to harbor personal hatred for tjagoda
<Wolfger> I'm big and I harbor... oh, nevermind.
<Wolfger> :-)
<Wolfger> I harbor disappointment. I was looking forward to a tjagoda-run Penguicon
<Wolfger> If anybody could have gotten Wil Wheaton to finally show, it's you.
<brousch> screw wil wheaton, now you need to get Jim Parsons
<snap-l> rdiff-backup does not like it when you delete many gigabytes of data
<snap-l> still chunking away at my backup snapshot from 8am
<tjagoda> Heard somebody complaining about ubuntu one's web sync interface
<tjagoda> this makes me sad
<rick_h> why?
<tjagoda> Would love to see one canonical service which does not take furious amounts of hate
<rick_h> heh, good luck!
<tjagoda> I should apply for the launchpad support positino
<tjagoda> I bet it pays poop though.
<brousch> i was watching a pycon video the other day and they dissed on launchpad
<rick_h> yea? which video?
<rick_h> I think I'll do an open space or two at pycon
<rick_h> so curious the hate to address :)
<tjagoda> i have always found launchpad intimidating
<brousch> http://blip.tv/djangocon/django-core-dev-panel-5578198
<tjagoda> Feel like I need to know a secret handshake to understand its interface
<brousch> it did not have specific gripes, just mentioned hosting django-core on launchpad as a joke
<brousch> wait, that was a djangocon video, not pycon
<rick_h> ty, I'll peek at it
<rick_h> gotcha
<brousch> nothing of substance in the diss
<rick_h> yea, I see. I'm not hosting my stuff there
<brousch> but it was the django creator that said it;)
<rick_h> but I'm working on learning to import from github to setup ppa builds/packages
<tjagoda> I need Rick_H to build a launchpad interface that doesn't make me feel stupid. =(
<rick_h> which I think would rock
<rick_h> tjagoda: yea, it's a giant mess
<brousch> i am using bibucket because of the free unlimited private git repos
<rick_h> ugh, bitbucket drives me nuts. They could be so good but just totally seem to fall short
<rick_h> free isn't sustainable and if that's your only selling point...ugh
<brousch> free and unlimited
<brousch> private repos
<tjagoda> I have always wondered
<tjagoda> what is launchpad's business model?
<brousch> i would be paying $12/mo at github for what i have up there now
<rick_h> brousch: yea, I pay github every month as well
<tjagoda> launchpad does not make any $$, yes?
<rick_h> but I know they'll be around, and they keep getting better
<rick_h> tjagoda: it's complicated :)
<tjagoda> lol
<brousch> bitbucket is owned by atlassian now, so they have big money
<rick_h> brousch: yea, but that doesn't always save things
<rick_h> see delicious, etc
<rick_h> google code search...dead...
<rick_h> lots of companies with $$ don't keep things around
<rick_h> and the snails pace of bitbucket improvements isn't reassuring
<brousch> but they just bought it
<rick_h> right, you're safe for a year or two :)
<rick_h> I'm just a fan of paying real $$ for crap I use/depend on
<snap-l> Usually a year before management kicks you all to the curb
<brousch> i keep waiting for sourceforge to get private repos. i poke dave about it every time i see him
<snap-l> see: Ohloh
<rick_h> yea, I stabbed mark on several occasions
<rick_h> "let me give you $$, I mean really!"
<brousch> right
<snap-l> OK, need some Python helo
<brousch> print('helo')
<rick_h> launchpad does have a commercial offering that I think we need to do a better job of publishing
<rick_h> private ppas
<rick_h> that's pretty sweet imo
<snap-l> trying to wrap logging so that it's configured and ready to go for another job
<snap-l> so I'm creating a class, doing some stuff in __init__ with a variable called "log"
<snap-l> I'd like to return that variable to the calling code, but not sure how to do it
<rick_h> snap-l: so logging is global across the run of the app
<snap-l> Yeah
<Wolfger> brousch: omg... if we could get Evil Wil Wheaton and Sheldon at the same con, that would be awesome. :-D
<snap-l> I'm taking advantage of that. ;)
<rick_h> you want an init_logging to defind all the settings
<rick_h> and just call that before you start to bootstrap the config for the handlers/levels/etc
<rick_h> just make sure they share a namespace
<snap-l> so should it just be a module then, instead of a class?
<tjagoda> wolfger: I will also not be at Fusion
<rick_h> snap-l: yea, even a function or something
<rick_h> so if you've got a process maybe it has module.utils
<rick_h> and __init__.py just runs utils.setup_logger()
<rick_h> I'd have to see how your code is set up to really suggest
<Wolfger> tjagoda: Yeah, I wasn't even aware of Fusion until last weekend. Way too late to make effective plans to be there
<brousch> what is fusion?
<tjagoda> Science Fiction convention
<tjagoda> Lots of kilts
<Wolfger> ConFusion
<Wolfger> There's a BSD panel, but other than that I didn't see much tech
<tjagoda> And its almost 100% probably the same BSD panel
<tjagoda> every year
<tjagoda> that happens at penguicon
<Wolfger> Those guys are dedicated...
<tjagoda> Presented by a very skinny guy and a very fat man
<tjagoda> With comic contrast
 * Wolfger ponders the difference between "a very skinny guy and a very fat man" and "a very skinny man and a very fat guy"
<tjagoda> hm
<tjagoda> What are the odds of this not being a low paying like $30k per year job? https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=404
<brousch> i heard everyone at canonical makes 6 figures
<tjagoda> I heard that this guy's sarcastic
<rick_h> brousch: crap, I knew I didn't ask for enough
<rick_h> tjagoda: low
<rick_h> tjagoda: very low odds
<tjagoda> That is saddening, as it sounded fun
<rick_h> why is it saddening?
<rick_h> oh sorry, I miread you
<rick_h> the odds are very low it's a low paying jo
<rick_h> job
<tjagoda> ohh
<rick_h> bah, multitasking will be the death of me
<tjagoda> brousch was right
<tjagoda> they all DO make 6 figures.
<rick_h> I didn't say that one lol
<tjagoda> except jcastro, who actually has to pay them to work there
<snap-l> Oh, there's going to be a paddling with ADP
<rick_h> snap-l: so glad you worked over that time off now?
<rick_h> "get a gun..."
<snap-l> WEll, considering I don't exist in ADP's system as far as working time and all...
<rick_h> good grief...down to 124 tickets to process *sigh*
<Wolfger> 30k is better than burger flipping...
<Wolfger> also depends on the hours you work. I mean, 30k for 80 hours a week is, well, burger flipping. 30k for 20 hours a week? Sign me up!
<snap-l> Gah
<snap-l> Glad I didn't buy a boat.
<rick_h> Blazeix: http://walmartlabs.github.com/thorax/
<rick_h> looks like some good stuff coming from Dion and company
<rick_h> I still find it strange to see cool things going on under the wal-mart name
<Blazeix> ooh, nice
<Blazeix> i've been meaning to play around with ember.js, but this might jump ahead in the queue
<rick_h> http://walmartlabs.github.com/lumbar/ is interesting
<rick_h> yea, the only thing with ember is the perf and that it's coming out of sproutcore so nervous how much it's made to fit there
<greg-g> I'm officially working a half-day today
<greg-g> crazy
<greg-g> it's been since Dec 22nd
<rick_h> greg-g: :)
<rick_h> greg-g: how's parenthood treating you?
<snap-l> rick_h: Like a baby treats a diaper. ;)
<snap-l> Sun Java6 folks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/Java6Transition
<greg-g> snap-l: very close :)
<greg-g> last night was rough, of course, being the night before my first day back
<greg-g> but, I can't complain, it is much worse for Carrie than I
<snap-l> http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596158071.do <- 50% off
<brousch> you lucky galaxy nexus owners all get your extended batteries? http://www.droid-life.com/2012/01/17/galaxy-nexus-extended-battery-back-in-stock-at-verizon-still-50-off/
<rick_h> ooh, nice find brousch
<rick_h> was thinking of getting one but not sure 300mha is worth $35
<rick_h> $25 works for me
<rick_h> Blazeix ^^
<rick_h> waldo isn't on, who else had a verizon one?
<Wolfger> http://www.appbrain.com/app/ataris-greatest-hits/com.atari.mobile.greatesthits
<Wolfger> snap-l: ^^ for all your retro gaming needs
<snap-l> Wolfger: You have no idea how many times I've bought Atari's catalog. ;)
<rick_h> starting precise upgrade on my desktop wheeee
<greg-g> rick_h: wow, I'm scared of the X and kernel changes that are still coming down the pipeline
<snap-l> Wolfger: I have the DS versions of all of those games, Gamecube, Dreamcast, and Saturn versions of the arcade games
<rick_h> greg-g: I'm a bit floored at the work they're doing to make this upgrade smooth and such so taking the plunge
<Wolfger> it's free for Android and iPhone
<snap-l> not to mention the Jakks Pacific console versions of the 2600 games
<greg-g> rick_h: cool
<rick_h> greg-g: and I know a dozen guys on it already so figured it's a second machine why not :)
<greg-g> heh
<snap-l> Wolfger: AND 2600 versions of all of those games. ;)
<Wolfger> you are the reason Atari's still in business?
<snap-l> Oh, and PC versions too
<snap-l> No, INfogrames was the reason. ;)
<snap-l> which then became part of Hasbro
<Wolfger> They are planning to release a new version of
<Wolfger> Asteroids, "Asteroids: Gunner"
<snap-l> I wish them success
<snap-l> I'm sure it'll be just as good as the re-releases of Frogger and Q*Bert. :-P
<snap-l> Actually, Q*bert's re-release wasn't too bad
<snap-l> Breakout was pretty pathetic as well
<Wolfger> Oh, come on... Every version of breakout ever made has been awesome
<snap-l> Wolfger: Next time I find a copy, it's yours. :)
<rick_h> note to self, look up bzr lightweight checkouts...wtf...
<Wolfger> can't convince Canonical to go with git? ;-)
<brousch> yeah, cmon rick_h, convert them to git
<Wolfger> I hate users
<brousch> i'm sure it's reciprocal
<greg-g> zing!
<snap-l> OK, who else is weirded out whenever they see an e-mail address with a couple's name as the From:
<snap-l> like "Alice and Bob"
<snap-l> I mean, JoDee and I share a lot of things, but e-mail ain't one of them
<jrwren> oh yeah, i forgot that rick_h would be a BZR guy now instead of a git guy.
<brousch> snap-l: old people do that
<rick_h> jrwren: yea, ugh..that is all
<rick_h> jrwren: but I see your boss ranting on git, almost replied
<snap-l> Yeah, I don't understand the git hate
<Wolfger> snap-l: yeah, that weirds me out too
<jrwren> which boss?
<jrwren> dianne mostly hates Hg
<greg-g> snap-l: I've seen that as a common recommendation by a lot of, how to say it, very active christian groups
<rick_h> jrwren: the other one
<snap-l> greg-g: Really?
<snap-l> Do they recommend opening each other's mail too?
<jrwren> Ah... I think Bill is just experiencing the pain of learning Git from Hg. Soon he will see the benefits and hate on Hg
<greg-g> yeah, a "no secrets" thing that makes you a better couple, or somesuch
<snap-l> because that weirds me out too
<rick_h> jrwren: ah ok then
<rick_h> :)
<snap-l> greg-g: There's a better way to implement that. :)
<jrwren> ++ I dislike family emails, but consider an old aunt and uncle or grandparents. email is not different than snail mail and they share teh same address for that too
<rick_h> snap-l: it comes from people using the provider for accounts
<rick_h> they setup a single email address and people just share them
<rick_h> my in-laws do that
<rick_h> usually one person or the other tends to manage email anyway
<brousch> it weirds me out when i see 2 people sharing a phone number
<snap-l> rick_h: Yeah, but I feel it's liek sharing underwear
<jrwren> that presumes a lot about gods will and better coupling. I read that bible thing and I didn't get anything out of it that says I can't have an individual identity post marriage
<snap-l> maybe you can do it, but it weirds me out.
<jrwren> if anything, I should get a few more wives if I'm living biblically
<Wolfger> brousch: that's only uncommon with cell phones
<rick_h> upgrade complete, time to see how a reboot treats me...wish me luck
<Wolfger> if my parents had a shared e-mail address, I'd completely understand. I know my dad will never ever use a computer voluntarily
<brousch> Wolfger: you mean some people don't have mobile phones?!
<greg-g> rick_h: good luck, dear adventurer
<snap-l> jrwren: That's the old testament version of God. ;)
<snap-l> we're using God 2.0 now
<Wolfger> but a friend of mine got married and they both were on the net individually, but after marriage they had a shared e-mail. Ew.
<rick_h> 2.0? are you kidding. There's enough revisions there to put MS to shame
<snap-l> rick_h: It's like Web 2.0
<Wolfger> rick_h++
<snap-l> We're using APIs and AJAX
<brousch> God ME
<snap-l> Jesus XML. :)
<rick_h> woot, boots and logs in
<Wolfger> snap-l: AJAX (asynchronous Jesus and XML)
<snap-l> Wolfger: Gives new meaning to WWJD.
<snap-l> (That joke will so totally fall apart when Tim O'Reilly declares Web 3.0)
<brousch> i declare mobile is web3.0
<rick_h> heh, first time I've noticed a "sync between computers" in the software center
<rick_h> kind of cool
<snap-l> Yeah, that's new for 12.04
 * snap-l might have to bring up a VM for 12.04
<snap-l> has it hit alpha yet?
<Wolfger> long time ago
<rick_h> yea, I think alpha2 is around the corner?
<Wolfger> only 100 days left til release, man
<snap-l> Shit, I'm not paying any attention
<greg-g> Ubu-what?
<Wolfger> LOL
<Wolfger> it's Kubu-what, aren't you paying attention?
<Wolfger> all the cool kids switched to Kubuntu
<greg-g> oh right
<Wolfger> The Canonical employees, of course, still shun the blue-headed step child, and snap-l's a lamer, so... yeah, all the cool kids are using it. :-)
<brousch> Wolfger++
<snap-l> Pthhhpt
<rick_h> oh come on, like this room was friendly to the kde folks going back anywhere in our history :P
<rick_h> #ubuntu-us-mi: making fun of kde before it was cool to make fun of kde
<rick_h> if I recall...wasn't Wolfger the one that was all "I can't present kde to MUG...it sucks?!"
<Wolfger> KDE4
<rick_h> ...one year later..."I can't present KDE to MUG..."
<snap-l> I thnk wolfger just didn't want to present at MUG
<rick_h> now all of a sudden the world is full of haters
<Wolfger> KDE4 sucked for a long time. Right up until 11.10, really
<snap-l> I think we just need to get Wolfger out to MUG
<Wolfger> But you notice I keep going back and trying it...
<rick_h> Wolfger: and the definition of insanity is?
<Wolfger> Heh
<rick_h> now, any other canonical bashes we want to start up today? :P
<brousch> the orange and purple. come on. ew
<Wolfger> and as for "now all of a sudden the world is full of haters", I direct you to this thing called "the internet".... wtf do you mean "all of a sudden"?
<Wolfger> Hey, anything on the calendar for next Monday or Tuesday, *UG-wise?
<rick_h> nope
<brousch> yes. grwebdev
<rick_h> I can't get him across town for a meeting and you think he's going to hit up GR?
<Wolfger> Yeah, that'll never happen
<brousch> jquery and javascript
<brousch> you know you love it
<rick_h> booooo!
<Wolfger> If there was something local-ish, I'd have a higher-than-normal inclination to attend something next Monday or Tuesday is all. Oh well.
<rick_h> last tues was MUG
<rick_h> put it on your calendar :)
<Wolfger> Let me just hop in the Delorean...
<rick_h> it comes back around every month
<Wolfger> last Tuesday does?
<Wolfger> Hmm. "Next Meeting – Tuesday, January 10th, 2012". So... that was the last one, then? ;-)
<rick_h> second_tuesdays = [second_tues(month) for month in months)].pop()
<Wolfger> Cool. Added "Michigan Tech Groups" calendar to my Gcal.
<Wolfger> Hmm. Ann Arbor CHC is in Ann Arbor. Detroit CHC is not in Detroit. :-p
<snap-l> Next MUG meeting is on Feb 14th
<snap-l> that's the one where we elect the board
<snap-l> also is JoDee's birthday, so I'll be skipping
<Wolfger> elect snap-l
<snap-l> Please do. I'm already on the board
<snap-l> and would love another year on the board.
<Wolfger> spoilsport
<snap-l> Wolfger: ;)
<Wolfger> so Jo-Dee's birthday is Valentine's Day? You are so lucky.
<snap-l> Yep. :)
<Wolfger> one less potential catastrophe of poor memory
<snap-l> I use bdayd, so I generally have a week lead-time
<Wolfger> also, that meeting being on Valentine's Day, I probably will not be there
<brousch> bah, come on, bring your wives to the meeting
<rick_h> greg-g: where are you at out in CA land?
<jrwren> SF
<jrwren> hippie mecca
<rick_h> hmm, direct to san jose with layovers or fly non stop to SF and commute down to San jose. greg-g anything I should know that everyone out there already knows?
<Blazeix> rick_h: regarding Olark vs Snapengage... the only thing i've got is that they both sound like harry potter characters.
<greg-g> commuting from SF to SJ isn't the easiest
<rick_h> Blazeix: lol, yea I know some of the guys at olark so I RT it hoping they see it can compare
<rick_h> never heard of snapengage
<rick_h> greg-g: yea?
<greg-g> caltrain takes about an hour
<rick_h> yea, I figure even if it takes 2hr to get down there and through VTA it's shorter than a layover in dallas and such
<rick_h> so went with straight from DTW to SF and will try to train/bus it to the convention center
<brousch> TRAIN
<rick_h> well train from SFO and bus once in SJ
<rick_h> two stage travel
<greg-g> right right
<rick_h> but I'm not putting my life at risk or anything right? :)
<rick_h> and no secret tunnel I should know about?
<greg-g> train from SFO to SJ isn't bad. You'll do: 1) SFO to BART. 2) BART to Millbrae stop. 3) Transfer to Caltrain. 4) Caltrain to SJ. 5) Transfer to bus to hotel, maybe shuttle if the hotel is good?
<greg-g> nope, pretty safe/straight-forward
<rick_h> no shuttle
<brousch> sheldon cooper approved
<rick_h> so the page says locals suggest It has been suggested by locals that from SFO you can take CalTrain to San Jose and then get on VTA.
<rick_h> I assumed caltrain was near SFO
<rick_h> oh well, adventure for me
<rick_h> greg-g: so have to meet for lunch or something while I'm over
<brousch> all they serve in SF is rice-a-roni and organic hormone-free bamboo shoots
<rick_h> oh right, coffee
<greg-g> rick_h: Caltrain is one BART stop from SFO
<tjagoda> Resizing partions
<tjagoda> so painfully slow
<snap-l> yes
<tjagoda> I was shocked when dual displays just worked
<tjagoda> in Kubuntu
<tjagoda> I was expecting some horrible driver pain or something
<snap-l> Also my lovely rdiffbackup is still running
<snap-l> since 8am
<snap-l> This is not the way of it
<tjagoda> wow
<tjagoda> The backup service thats builtin with ubuntu 1
<tjagoda> always broke for me in vanilla butu
<tjagoda> Dont know why, it just randomly failed a lot
<cpncook> Hello
<cpncook> http://i.imgur.com/AQLAh.jpg
<cpncook> Negaunee Iron formation as Jaspet Knob
<cpncook> near Ishpeming
<cpncook> Jasper Knob*
<tjagoda> Nice
<brousch> greg-g: your beard is getting out of control. you need to tame that thing! http://www.flickr.com/photos/grggrssmr/6702713665/
<Raggs> evening gents
<rick_h> lol, the bears has gone California
<greg-g> brousch: just trimmed it last night :)
<greg-g> to a setting of 5 on my beard trimmer
<brousch> good idea
<Raggs> brousch, so what about the kubuntu migration?
<brousch> hop on the bandwagon. we're dying our hair blue
<Raggs> ummm, we dont want a 40 something yo guy with blue hair
<brousch> but seriously, kubuntu is quite nice
<Raggs> i am upgrading my ubuntu atm
<brousch> you can install them side by side and switch between them at login
<brousch> you can also install gnome-shell
<Raggs> end up with a bunch of duplicate apps dont you?
<rick_h> precise is feeling pretty good. Feels snappier
<brousch> well you get apps do similar things
<Raggs> that is what i meant
<brousch> but you get to try out each environment on the same computer
<brousch> i did that for while and finally settled on kubuntu. then i wiped it all and just installed kubuntu
<Raggs> i have used both, though not in buntu
<Raggs> in fstab if i change the home dir to a different partition what happens with the home files on the original partition?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-18
<tjagoda> noooooooo
<tjagoda> soundblaster doesnt work in kubuntu
<tjagoda> however my USB headphones do
<tjagoda> would've expected that to be the inverse
<snap-l> Creative is busily shooting themselves in the foot
<rick_h> heh, not what they used to be eh?
<snap-l> I actally threw out a SB card
<snap-l> don't remember what they did to piss me off
<snap-l> I loved my AWE64 card, though
<snap-l> and the Gravis Ultrasound
<snap-l> funny that the capabilities of those cards have been far surpassed by single-chip cards w/ software
<tjagoda> This SB is about 4 years oldish
<tjagoda> lol
<tjagoda> ATI proprietary driver broke dual heads
<tjagoda> Whatever the default is > ATI
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> nice
<tjagoda> and now..
<tjagoda> soundblaster works..
<tjagoda> I dont know whether or not I should be a fan of randomly working things
<snap-l> tjagoda: They'll do in a pinch
<tjagoda> Oh no
<tjagoda> sound works out of java
<tjagoda> but no where lese
<tjagoda> else*
<tjagoda> thats what it is
<tjagoda> hm
<brousch> java is all you need
<tjagoda> Run everything in java?
<brousch> right
<brousch> django run on java. you're all set
<tjagoda> They say I can get it to work if I recompile the kernel
<tjagoda> But its probably easier to just buy a new sound card
<snap-l> tjagoda: Are you sure your computer doesn't have one built in?
<tjagoda> .....good point
<snap-l> or is there some special reason for having the soundblaster
 * tjagoda crawls under the desk
<tjagoda> hm.
<tjagoda> That doesn't work either.
 * tjagoda tries more options
<snap-l> Have you tried turning it off and on again? ;)
<tjagoda> This 4.1 setup is odd
<tjagoda> in that it plugs into the sub, and then theres a sub 1/8" and a single 1/8" for all 4
<tjagoda> so I dont know if I just have it in the wrong slot now
<snap-l> Well, are the speakers set up for 4.1, or does it have an amplifier in the sub for all four?
<snap-l> Generally the setups I've seen have a 1/8" for the "stereo", one for the back speakers, and one for the sub
<snap-l> then one for line-in, and a microphone
<snap-l> And mine has center and bass on one 1/8, and a separate one for side speakers.
<tjagoda> VICTORY
<tjagoda> DAMN YOUR NUMEROUS LOCATIONS OF SOUND SETTINGS
<tjagoda> DAMN THEM STRAIGHT TO HELL
<tjagoda> now
<tjagoda> I just have to make audio work in firefox
<tjagoda> flash*
<tjagoda> not firefox
<tjagoda> Probably because I'm piping audio around PulseAudio instead of through it
<snap-l> Happy blackout day
<rick_h> brrrrrrrrrrrrr
<snap-l> I love the spam comments
<snap-l> on OMC: "The next time I read a blog, I hope that it doesnt disappoint me as much as this one. I mean, I know it was my choice to read, but I actually thought youd have something interesting to say. All I hear is a bunch of whining about something that you could fix if you werent too busy looking for attention."
<snap-l> I guess they thought that I would get so angry that I'd approve it without realizing it's SPAM
<rick_h> yay for ranting first thing in the morning!
<rick_h> http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/olech/is_django_considered_pythonic_now/
<rick_h> brousch...get online so I can point out what retarded folks you're hanging with in those django circles? grrrrr
<rick_h> good grief...the stupid it burns! http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/olech/is_django_considered_pythonic_now/c3i8y1j
<snap-l> Well, and note that mcdonc is quick to point out that Pyramid isn't like tat
<rick_h> I just love the whole "I once looked at docs 4yrs ago and clearly I'm qualified to mention how much this thing sucks..."
<rick_h> "oh...the docs got better? cool...bet the tool still sucks though..."
<snap-l> Right, because Pyramid was around 4 years ago.
<rick_h> well in this second link it was a knock on sqlalchemy
<rick_h> "Pyramid is still mired in itself in many ways, and it all comes slopping out reading the documentation. It's almost as bad as the SQLAlchemy documentation. "
<snap-l> its single-file hello world is two lines longer than a Flask helloworld
<snap-l> Well, then Pyramid really sucks
<rick_h> I know some brilliant people in the django world...but I swear 80% of that community are PHP rejects
<snap-l> Nah, it works like this:
<rick_h> see, I need to cool off from the gym before I read the internets
<rick_h> blood is too warm and fired up fresh from the gym...
<snap-l> PHP -> "I want to try new hotness" -> Rails -> "Rails is SLOW. I want to try new hotness. What's closest to Rails?" -> Django
<rick_h> bah, slow doesn't matter for 70% of use cases and even then it's usually more your code vs the framework
<snap-l> So, they're PHP rejects by way of Rails rejects.
<rick_h> anything can serve out 50req/s
<rick_h> and most of them aren't running 50r/s
<rick_h> heh
<rick_h> http://theoatmeal.com/sopa
<snap-l> http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/olech/is_django_considered_pythonic_now/c3id6sa
<snap-l> This wins one internet
<rick_h> yea, that's the one I got started with
<rick_h> Chris and Mike comparing notes on how easy it is to get sucked into responding to the internet
<rick_h> there's brousch
<rick_h> brousch: http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/olech/is_django_considered_pythonic_now/
<rick_h> enjoy
<brousch> ut oh
<brousch> haters gonna hate!
<rick_h> https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat humor for the day
<rick_h> felling better now
<brousch> i love this new camera. these kids were flying by but there's no motion blur https://picasaweb.google.com/102663141609195877664/SleddingAtTheShamuses#5698820742189871138
<rick_h> awesome
<brousch> i like how you get real python devs on reddit, like mcdonc commenting on that post
<rick_h> yea, and the sqlalchemy author Mike is zzzeek
<rick_h> he replied as well when one django nutcase knocked the SA docs
<brousch> ubernostrum is a django dev. he was in that panel video dissing launchpad
<brousch> well, the video in which launchpad was dissed
<Wolfger> Morning
<rick_h> ranty morning
<brousch> wow, good post from mcdonc
<rick_h> that's chris for you. The man is super genius and more patient than I ever hope to be with internet morons
<rick_h> hell, I'd use pyramid just because his brain is in there somewhere
<brousch> heh
<brousch> have you tried it in python3 yet?
<rick_h> no, I've not run any py3 yet
<rick_h> but I know the alpha right now works
<brousch> slacker
<rick_h> webob is ported
<Wolfger> I feel so left out, not having any opinion about Pyramid, django, et al
<rick_h> Wolfger: just join my side :)
<brousch> Wolfger: perl sucks
<Wolfger> reddit is 502'ing, too
<rick_h> I know every community has morons, but nothing like reddit to bring out the drudge of the django community
<Wolfger> brousch: You've come to Kubuntu; your first Perl script can't be far behind
<brousch> i could see kubuntu leadins to pyqt/pyside, but perl?
<Wolfger> brousch: I mean, thanks for trying to include me in the ranty holy war goodness, but I just can't seem to get up in arms about anything today. Give me a couple hours. :-)
<Wolfger> rick_h: When in doubt, I normally do take your side for safety's sake. :-)
<brousch> it's days like this that make me realize we need more strict seatbelt laws
<Wolfger> brousch: Oooooooh! You suck!
<brousch> i don't think i'm a django advocate. i'm mostly just happy i could do some things in someone else's django code
<Wolfger> and now reddit is blacked out and I can't read the links :-p
<brousch> yikes, good thing i loaded earlier
<Wolfger> well, I have to say I applaud Reddit for a real blackout, and not the lip service Google is paying to the blackout
<brousch> a google blackout would bring about the apocalypse
<brousch> or AWS
<Wolfger> A Google blackout would wake up some legislators
<Wolfger> Google should just give a page stating "Sometimes Google links to sites that include material that may or may not infringe copyright. Under SOPA, Google could be censored out of existence for this. This is what a world without Google looks like."
<brousch> google should black out half of the search results at random
<Wolfger> That would work too
<Wolfger> I wonder if the Reddit blackout will cause an increase in workplace productivity for some companies...
<brousch> wow, zinger
<brousch> "mcdonc Got it. Not cool enough.Like choosing an Apple product over something less chic, it's completely reasonable to choose a web framework based on what you believe that choice says about you to other people. Or your admiration of its charismatic spokesperson. Or, at very least, when you do choose for these sorts of reasons, you'll definitely wind up using the web framework you deserve."
<rick_h> :)
<rick_h> everyone reaches their limits
<rick_h> and the damn thing is that it's so true
<brousch> the cool kids use rails
<rick_h> how many people say they don't want a thinkpad because it's "no pretty" yet get sad when their keyboards suck, hinges on the laptop won't hold over time, etc
<Wolfger> I "didn't want" a thinkpad because it was too expensive :-p
<rick_h> yea, but I think we've all suggested an option only to get rejected because it lacked the 'cool' even though it might perform better
<brousch> i met a young guy monday night who said he didn't like rails and didn't like django so he was using twisted
<rick_h> my subaru, when I got out of a snow storm another guy once said "I wanted to get a subaru, but my wife said it was too ugly"
<brousch> i'm trying to adopt him
<rick_h> so my response was "Have fun shoveling while I'm getting home..."
<brousch> nice
<rick_h> brousch: ouch, that's on crazy dude :)
<rick_h> brousch: at least go tornado and belt on some good bits
<brousch> i pointed him at other frameworks too
 * rick_h says that as tons of LP stuff uses twisted all over
<brousch> it does?
<rick_h> yea
<rick_h> we're big twisted users
<rick_h> all the build stuff uses twisted (ppas)
<brousch> i thought it was zope
<rick_h> it is ;)
<brousch> twisted zope?
<rick_h> yea, twisted used to make zope async
<rick_h> zope is really just a library (series of libraries I guess)
<rick_h> twisted is used up front I think to make it all work async for better perf
<brousch> who created this monstrosity?
<rick_h> heh, most of them are gone
<rick_h> moved on to other things
<Wolfger> You heard it hear, ladies and gents: rick_h says Twisted and Zope are what all the cool Canonikids use!
<rick_h> heh not really. All the ubuntu one stuff is new and isn't zope.
<Wolfger> s/hear/here/ bleh
<rick_h> and most of the small stuff is django
<Wolfger> irrelevant. I just wanted to start coining the term "all the cool Canonikids"
<snap-l> ACtually, a Google blackout would bring a lawsuit
<snap-l> I can't see a publicly traded company like Google blacking out today
<snap-l> reddit.com, yes. It'll hurt a little revenue
<snap-l> Google blacking out would cause a shareholder lawsuit for destroying value or something of that nature
<snap-l> very fine line they have to toe.
<Wolfger> the problems of being publicly traded
<snap-l> Also, just for the record, UML is the devil's work.
<snap-l> (just opened up a book, and saw a UML diagram and threw up in my mouth a bit)
<Wolfger> LOL. I've never seen UML, but I heard about it and thought it was a great idea.
<Wolfger> Disclaimer: I am not at all a db guy
<rick_h> bah, anything that 'descibes' your code that you have to keep in sync is evil
<rick_h> describes that is
<snap-l> It's like a flowchart
<snap-l> When the flowchart becomes more important to get right than the actual code, there's a problem
<Wolfger> ...
<rick_h> right
<snap-l> UML is the same way. "OMG! That's not a proper UML diagram"
<brousch> i thought you could generate all of your code from UML if you did your UML right
<rick_h> code generation is evil...
<Wolfger> if your flowchart is wrong, your code can't be right. Unless you are ignoring your flowchart
<snap-l> "You used a cylinder to represent something other than a database. I can't look at this anymore."
<Wolfger> rick_h++
<snap-l> brousch: Yeah, and you can generate all of your code using reflection too. :)
<snap-l> I've seen generated Java code, with thousands upon thousands of getters and setters
<snap-l> if I had to actually use that code, I'd shoot myself
<snap-l> Wolfger: The flowchart is an approximation tool
<snap-l> I have never seen a flowchart that perfectly matches the logic of actual code.
<Wolfger> snap-l: right. It's a good way to lay out what you want the code to do, in broad strokes
<rick_h> tests and use cases...flowcharts be damned
<Wolfger> Under no circumstances should a flow chart attempt to *be* code.
<rick_h> brousch: for your django friends. Seems cool http://lukeplant.me.uk/blog/posts/some-quick-django-optimisation-lessons/
<snap-l> rick_h: Some people use a wacom, others use pencils
<snap-l> but yes, test cases = a+
<rick_h> snap-l: sure...write your use cases on note cards, posters, wikis, I don't care how you write them
<brousch> i don't think i have any django friends who are using it enough to worry about optimisation
<rick_h> but write them
<snap-l> rick_h: I think you missed my point. for some folks, the flowchart is their use case. ;)
<rick_h> brousch: guess less about optimization and more about learning "good practices"
<rick_h> snap-l: and to that I say BS. I've never seen a flow chart (of code as we were discussing) as a use case visualization
<brousch> i've decided to give pyramid in pyhon 3.2 a try today
<Wolfger> I saw test cases once. Back in 2001 when I first started working here. I think the person who wrote them was an idiot. I haven't seen any written test cases at Chrysler since 2001...
<Wolfger> in fact, that was an outside company that started our code that asked us to give them test cases...
<snap-l> Wolfger: Yeah, Chrysler had bad test / use cases
<snap-l> they were printed out, and were essentially meaningless
<snap-l> They were more about giving a warm-fuzzy feeling to the Chrysler / Outsourcing measures
 * snap-l wonders if Chrysler ever adopted CI. ;)
<snap-l> http://www.sjgames.com/blackout/ <- I really like the way they did this
<snap-l> Click on the "continue to the site"
<brousch> heh
<Wolfger> Yeah, I should've known better than to try...
<Wolfger> "games" verboten
<snap-l> Wolfger: Yeah, sorry.
<snap-l> essentially it says "No, really, we're blacked out"
<Wolfger> :-)
<brousch> Anyone use webfaction?
<snap-l> brousch: No, not currently.
<Wolfger> Huh. Somebody in GR wants to hire me? (or at least spam me for an interview)
<brousch> who is it?
<Wolfger> or "the Greater Grand Rapids, Michigan area". Lacks Enterprises
<Wolfger> my first recruiter via LinkedIn
<snap-l> Must be someone doing a cattle call in MI
<brousch> is it to redo their website? because dayam, it needs help
<Wolfger> Heh
<Wolfger> Automation programmer (i.e. PLC)
<brousch> is that what you do?
<Wolfger> That's what my background is. I don't do much actual PLC programming anymore.
<Wolfger> Today I'm using Wireshark to try and figure out why my OPC servers are alternately succeeding and failing to talk to a specific Mitsubishi device
<Wolfger> I haven't used Wireshark in probably years. I miss it.
<Wolfger> Anybody familiar with UDP protocol enough to know what trouble looks like? Or normal?
<snap-l> Not offhand
<snap-l> Also, is it doing everything in the clear or using ssl?
<Wolfger> LOL
<snap-l> Wolfger: Well, had to ask. ;)
<Wolfger> I can't imagine plant floor automation using SSL
<snap-l> I'm surprised they're using UDP
<Wolfger> We have known issues with TCP on the Mitsubishi controllers
<snap-l> TCP I can understand
<snap-l> but UDP (to my mind) is the "I don't care if you get this" protocol
<snap-l> TCP is the "I don't care what order you get this" protocol.
<Wolfger> so we use UDP to avoid the known issues (apparently in favor of unknown ones)
<snap-l> and for automation, order counts
<Wolfger> snmp is ping, isn't it?
<Wolfger> because, you know, wikipedia is blacked out :-p
<Wolfger> in which case, I'd like to know why my target device is not replying to pings
<brousch> does it understand what a ping is?
<Wolfger> Well, I've pinged it before and gotten replies...
<brousch> does it have a firewall?
<Wolfger> don't think so, but not positive
<Wolfger> Interesting. http://www.ilient.com/Sysforums/posts/list/1814.page
<Wolfger> Some unknown device is hitting my device with a bunch of different community strings.
<snap-l> Is it trying to communicate with a mothership for config settings?
<snap-l> Oh hell no, Random Mix just picked one of JoDee's discs to play
<snap-l> Funny Girl (1968 film cast)
<snap-l> Not that I don't mind a little Barbara Streisand and Omar Sharif every now and again, but not a whole album
<snap-l> and not now
<brousch> jodee's CD. suuuuuure it is
<snap-l> brousch: you caught me
<snap-l> I'm big into show tunes
<snap-l> (Note: No)
<brousch> and jazz hands. you love jazz hands
<Wolfger> brousch: I always see snap-l practicing his jazz hands when he thinks nobody's looking
<Wolfger> wtf is "eDonkey" protocol? (yes, I'm going to ask Google...)
<Blazeix> that's filesharing, isn't it?
<snap-l> It was an early filesharing thing, iirc
<Wolfger> thought it sounded familiar, in an absurd way
<tjagoda> My name often has that connotation.
<brousch> familiarly absurd or "edonkey"?
<brousch> snap-l: this just came across the #grlug irc channel: http://www.logilab.org/blogentry/6883
<snap-l> If you must
<snap-l> but that's generating it after-the-fact, probably to please the teacher / make the auditor happy
<brousch> right
<snap-l> I see no reason to use it for design
<brousch> but if you need it, there it is
<snap-l> also, ipdb makes my heart leap for joy
<snap-l> Also, do not join ##sopa, if you value your sanity
<brousch> internet pinball machine database?
<snap-l> ipython's take on pdb
<snap-l> though I <3 pinball
<snap-l> wish I had the room for a few machines
<greg-g> snap-l: brousch couldn't that be used to help figure out a new codebase you are unfamiliar with?
<brousch> greg-g: interesting idea
<snap-l> greg-g: I think that's the initial idea
<snap-l> but as with all academic ideas, it gets perverted in the business realm
<greg-g> well, ef business
<snap-l> Na, let's just run education like a business
<snap-l> what's the worst that could happen
<greg-g> grumble
<snap-l> Oh, wait, we're already trying that
<snap-l> ;)
<tjagoda> Supposed to get like 7 inches of snow on Friday night
<tjagoda> raise your hand if you do not believe.
<greg-g> I won't be getting that snow, I know that for sure
 * greg-g will be in Dallas
<greg-g> also, anyone else use Banshee for podcasts? http://askubuntu.com/questions/96430/what-happened-to-the-downloaded-filter-for-podcasts-in-banshee
<snap-l> greg-g: I could never get Banshee's podcasting to work well
<snap-l> felt clunky
<snap-l> At least in later versions it felt clunky
<snap-l> at some point I'll re-start my python podcatcher.
<brousch> google listen
<rick_h> http://www.livestream.com/AWSCloudEvent for those curious on amazon's new db product
<rick_h> nope, moved to pocket casts on my phone for podcasts
<rick_h> greg-g: ^ sorry
<rick_h> yay! onto the final part of the pandora's star book
<rick_h> talk about a month-long book
<greg-g> bah, all you hipster I-listen-to-my-podcasts-on-my-phone people
<rick_h> greg-g: we have to justify the computers on our hips somehow ;)
<snap-l> I've been using Miro for the video podcasts
<snap-l> and the listening to the audio ones via the Squeezebox
<snap-l> though the podcast fetchers for the Squeezebox suck
<snap-l> They don't download, as much as stream
<rick_h> yea, my grace one is like that
<rick_h> and they don't remember place and such
<snap-l> rick_h: Yeah, they're afterthoughts
<rick_h> why I use the phone, nothing else syncs right
<rick_h> best to keep them all on one place
<rick_h> I wish we could get this stuff straight so that everything had whisper-sync like ability
<snap-l> That's one thing that Apple got right with iTunes is the podcasts
<rick_h> a nice standard would be cool
<snap-l> rick_h: amen
<snap-l> Adn because we want one, it'll never happen. P)
<rick_h> yea, there's no $$ in portability
<rick_h> ok, I laughed http://gizmodo.com/5877143/riaa-reminds-us-why-we-hate-them-with-obnoxious-smartass-tweet
<snap-l> hah
<Wolfger> can't decide if my devices are screwy, my network is screwy, or Wireshark is bugged.
<rick_h> D. All of the above
<Wolfger> I've seen an eDonkey query and reply that looks exactly like a UDP query and reply, an MSMMS (microsoft multimedia server) reply to a UDP query, and now a huge batch of query/response pairs that show as H.248 (Megaco)
<Wolfger> but they all appear to be the same data in the same format
<greg-g> Wolfger: getting haxored?
<Wolfger> greg-g: no, trying to troubleshoot work comm issues
<Wolfger> wireshark is bugged, at least on th H.248's. What a pain.
<tjagoda> "I would troubleshoot this issue for you, sir, but my troubleshooting tools need troubleshooting."
<rick_h> jrwren: ping
<Wolfger> This is wild, the number of different protocols these UDP packets show up as, and I can't figure what makes Wireshark determine one packet is one and the next packet is some other.
<snap-l> are you usre they're using UDP?
<snap-l> And not some funky-proprietary UDP-alike?
<snap-l> rick_h: How's that blood pressure? ;)
<snap-l> http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/129859/how-is-python-used-in-the-real-world <- Consider this a stress test.
<tjagoda> I dont know much python
<tjagoda> and even I lol there
<snap-l> The first bit about Python not being used in shipping software is laughable
<tjagoda> Although judging from what rick_h says, the answer to "How is python used in the real world?" is just "Poorly." =(
<rick_h> hah, calming down snap-l since I'm actually writing cool code atm
<rick_h> now let's see this link of yours and how it can ruin my day next :P
<rick_h> tjagoda: you mistake me...the qustion needs to be "how is programming used in the real world?" and then you've got my response
<rick_h> as for python in the real world, just a matter of looking in the right places
<rick_h> I saw a truck today that had a big decal saying how they removed bats
<rick_h> that's it
<rick_h> not pest control, not moles, etc
<rick_h> just bats
<rick_h> now I never would have known someone can make a living on just bats unless I looked for a bat specialist
<rick_h> python jobs don't show up on monster and dice, they're on the SO job board, python job list, pycon sponsorship info, and linkedin python group
<rick_h> go look there, and he'd see a different world
<tjagoda> Python jobs: Only available on the darknet.
<snap-l> Well, it's laughable, really.
<snap-l> The one about Python not being in shipping code, and used primarily for web development really stung me
<snap-l> http://programmers.stackexchange.com/a/129870/9368
<tjagoda> http://programmers.stackexchange.com/users/3965/karl-bielefeldt
<tjagoda> Feel comfort knowing that the man who wrote that answer programmed the network code for Apache attack Helicopters.
<snap-l> tjagoda: I'd trust a C developer to not understand Python
<snap-l> However, I'd also trust them to not make a half-assed statement when not understanding Python. ;)
 * snap-l notes, though, that it hasn't stopped him from making half-assed statements about other languages. ;)
<tjagoda> Considering applying for this:
<tjagoda> https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=404
<tjagoda> Good idea/bad idea?
<snap-l> tjagoda: If it's something you're interested in, I'd say go for it.
<tjagoda> Poking through launchpad to see how much of it is grind work and how much of it is analysis
<tjagoda> Support combined with continuous improvement efforts would be interesting and motivating
<tjagoda> The inverse of ticket culling, less so
<Wolfger> tjagoda: Job code 404? I don't think this job really exists...
<tjagoda> I saw and chuckled at that as well
<tjagoda> If I applied and did not get it, I would be applicant status 401
<Wolfger> "friendly people-person"... *sigh*. I'll never get a job with Canonical :-p
<Wolfger> then again, it's online and not over the phone, so I might be able to fake it...
<rick_h> tjagoda: it's ticket/mailing list/etc work with people
<rick_h> I can show you some of it if you're interested
<rick_h> right now I'm doing some of the work they want to bring someone in to take over to leave us more coding time
<rick_h> tjagoda: if you are interested jump in there in a hurry. I know they're going through applicants now
<brousch> tjagoda: doit
<brousch> you can point out all of rick_h's bugs
<Wolfger> LOL
<Wolfger> I think I will apply for it. I probably will not get it based on my resume, but it sounds like a sweet gig.
<Wolfger> Also, I'll be surprised if it pays well enough for me to quit my current job, but work from home is a very nice perk.
<tjagoda> I shared that concern as well
<rick_h> well you never know
<brousch> bah, neither of you have kids. you can live on $500/mo
<snap-l> Wolfger: My SF.net gig was a longshot
<snap-l> and it managed to pan out
<tjagoda> I dislike the feeling of cardboard beds. =(
<snap-l> which is why I'll never tell anyone to never apply for something they truly want
<brousch> each canonical employee is contractually bound to house and feed any other canonical employee within a 100 mile radius. so, you could just go live with rick_h
<rick_h> umm...heh
<rick_h> I think smoser is closer
<snap-l> I think they still have jcastro's old address on file, so they'll make you go live with him. ;)
<Wolfger> brousch: you are funny
<Wolfger> expenses grow to meet the paycheck
<snap-l> Wolfger: AIn't that the truth.
<snap-l> Heh, noticing on this keyboard that there's a fingerprint circle around the Esc key.
<Wolfger> rick_h has a kid. I'd wait for jcastro to return to Michigan. He's still childless, right?
<snap-l> (And no, I'm not remapping capslock to escape, you crazy people)
<snap-l> Wolfger: We just have to make sure jcastro comes back
<snap-l> I think snow storms are in order.
<tjagoda> Friday night
<tjagoda> hopefully
<snap-l> tjagoda: ?
<tjagoda> We're supposed to get like 6 inches of snow friday night.
<tjagoda> That counts as a storm, right? =(
<snap-l> I mean when jcastro is in MI
<snap-l> That' not going to do any good
<rick_h> ah, because we've not laughed at SA enough today: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8914985/javascript-how-to-serialize-a-dom-element-to-be-awoken-later
<rick_h> gah I hate bzr sometimes
<brousch> you will come to love it
<brousch> then you will abaondon your precious hub of gits
<rick_h> *sigh*
<rick_h> man, "bzr can be fast...once you enable/setup these 5 other tricks"
<brousch> man bzr comes up pretty fast for me without any tricks
<snap-l> rick_h: You'd be fast too, if you weren't running with one leg tied behind your back. ;)
<rick_h> brousch: run `du -h` in your project with bzr
<rick_h> or in the .bzr dir at elast
<brousch> oh, i was just running 'man bzr'
<rick_h> `du -h .bzr`
<rick_h> oh well @#$#@$#@ like that hardly counts
<brousch> i'm so helpful
<rick_h> yea..something like that...or the opposite of that
<llua> so
<llua> anyone from detroit?
<rick_h> most of us are aroud the area
<snap-l> Metro Detroit Area
<rick_h> except for crazy people like brousch
<llua> :}
<brousch> i am safely hidden away across the state, which is probably why i'm so free with my helpfulness
<llua> /new idler
<rick_h> welcome to the party
<rick_h> please don't read too much into anything you see here :)
<snap-l> Well, you can, but at your own peril
<llua> werd.
 * rick_h is afraid what someone would think if they only saw this channel
<brousch> they would think we are a vibrant community of snarky complainers and python lovers
<Wolfger> perl lovers
<Blazeix> it's a good thing the logger mysteriously stopped working
<Wolfger> btw, I read snap-l's comment as "at your own perl"...
<Blazeix> wait, ubuntulog2 sounds suspicious
<Wolfger> but to be here, you must shun Unity and use Kubuntu! :-D
<rick_h> this is why I don't get ops
<rick_h> I would just boot Wolfger for crap like that
<Wolfger> :-)
<Wolfger> I notice how you offer to show tjagoda the ropes of the Canonical job, but not me
 * Wolfger is unloved by rick_h
<rick_h> <3 Wolfger, just not the perl/kde loving flaws in your personality :P
<rick_h> Wolfger: he asked for input
<tjagoda> Asking questions is a key skill for canonical employees
<tjagoda> I did homework
<tjagoda> =P
<Wolfger> =p
<Wolfger> Are they hiring multiples for this position? Maybe we could upsell the advantages of hiring multiple people in the same general geographical location.
<rick_h> heh, no only one support person for LP atm
<tjagoda> Tell them rick_h loves you.
<tjagoda> In huge pink font on the app.
 * Wolfger puts on his cover letter "Willing and able to camp on Rick Harding's doorstep"
<brousch> tjagoda has an advantage because he speaks both Canadian and English
<tjagoda> Sometimes I merge them and call it Canadiash.
<tjagoda> It would be awesome if that job was not lower than my current pay.
<tjagoda> But if its primarily a ticket jockey job, I do not see how that is possible.
<llua> hm
<krondor> I am finding it really hard to focus on work today.  I thought SOPA would make today productive :|
<snap-l> tjagoda: remember these might be silicon valley salaries
<snap-l> krondor: Yeah, good luck with that.
<tjagoda> is there a random inflationary metric? =P
<krondor> tjagoda: tell them you live in US, then move to belize and live like a canonical king w/ your USD salary.
<krondor> well maybe tell them you live in Canada actually probably better off than USD.
<tjagoda> The problem with places that have a USD conversion rate of awesome is that they're full of terrifying insects and disease usually.
<tjagoda> What is the point of owning a mansion if its full of lice and malaria, I say.
<krondor> meh, you win some you lose some.
<brousch> you can hire a manservant to disinfect daily
<tjagoda> Or
<tjagoda> I could build a hermetically sealed bunker
<snap-l> out of coconuts, no doubt
<snap-l> I mean, it worked for Giligan
<devinheitmueller> Wow a huge parade of nerd protesters just walked past my window with SOPA placards.
<devinheitmueller> I wish I had gotten a picture there must have been at least a hundred of them.
<krondor> devinheitmueller:  sweet, where at about?
<devinheitmueller> 47th Street in New York City.
<devinheitmueller> I read on the NYLUG mailing list that apparently they are making their way to Chuck Schumer's offices (he's one of New York's senators backing the bill)
<brousch> hah, awesome
<tjagoda> I have never seen so many people promoting nerd activism
<tjagoda> way to go wikipedia
<tjagoda> way to go
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: That's awesome
<devinheitmueller> snap-l: Yeah, one thing we new yorkers are good at is protesting...  ;-)
<snap-l> heh
<tjagoda> And Pepper Spraying.
<tjagoda> Amiright?
<brousch> so insensitive
<tjagoda> Only in moments of dire humor potential.
<snap-l> I think the SOPA protests got some attention
<snap-l> when Charlie Benante from Anthrax tweets: skisum: End Piracy, Not Liberty – Google, you know you struck a nerve
<krondor> perhaps they 'struck a chord'?  pun intended.
<snap-l> I'm not going to riff on that pun
<rick_h> damn, the new twitter hiding people replies to me sucks
<rick_h> http://suihkulokki.blogspot.com/2012/01/cubox.html kind of cool for the arm happy people
<snap-l> I don't like the twitter web interface
<snap-l> it doesn't help for long-standing conversations
<brousch> hootsuite r0x0rz
<snap-l> So does twitvim. ;)
<tjagoda> rick_h_: ping
<rick_h> tjagoda: pong
<tjagoda> Any good places I should read through regarding LP?  I'm browsing through the site and support sections to get a flavor for the team before I fill out the app.
<rick_h> hmmm, well most of the docs on things are in the wiki: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<rick_h> that go over parts and such
<rick_h> a lot of the stuff the support person will be doing is here: https://dev.launchpad.net/MaintenanceRotationSchedule
<rick_h> but you might not have access to a lot of that
<rick_h> as for the team and such, there's some 24+ of us and all over from australia to US
<rick_h> so hard to really show/describe that I guess
<rick_h> I'm about to head out to CHC, so feel free to ping with any ? and I'll respond when I get there
<tjagoda> righto
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-19
<snap-l> God, PHP is such a ghetto
<Raggs> hi snap-l
<tjagoda> lol
<tjagoda> Rasmus Lerdorf just cried a little.
<Raggs> is there a package that brings in developer tools like headers gcc etc?
<tjagoda> yep
<tjagoda> linux-kernel-headers I think?
<snap-l> No, it's base-somthing
<snap-l> er, build-essentials,
<snap-l> one sec
<tjagoda> build-essentials is it
<tjagoda> for sure
<snap-l> build-essential <- correct package name
<tjagoda> essential*
<tjagoda> lol
<snap-l> that should get you stuff like gcc, and enough to compile drivers and such
<tjagoda> wants to grab 28.8 MB worth of win
<tjagoda> according to my konsole
<Raggs> ty
<snap-l> Raggs: np
<Raggs> need it for VMware
<snap-l> Yeah, I figured it was something like that. :)
<Raggs> better that than a windows partition
<Raggs> still might try kubuntu desktop
<rick_h> snap-l: oh come on, you don't <3 PHP with all your being?
<snap-l> Other than having 3 different places to determine how big a file upload can be, it's awesome
<rick_h> lol
<snap-l> and by awesome, I mean I want to club it like a baby seal
<Blazeix> yeah, max_file_upload_size and max_post_size. max_post_size catches me from time to time
<snap-l> Not to mention cli, cgi, apache2, and nginx itself
<tjagoda> oops
<tjagoda> accidentally installed grub2 over the windows bootstrapper
<tjagoda> Guess I should go find that x64 recovery disk
<snap-l> ayep
<rick_h> morning party people
<Wolfger> woo! party!
<Wolfger> Woot, go ePrize, more Perl! http://www.freep.com/article/20120119/COL06/301190002/Tom-Walsh-ePrize-buys-Chicago-firm-adds-tech-jobs
<brousch> perl is like cobol. nobody writes new stuff with it, but legacy apps will stick around a while
<Wolfger> somebody got a macbook pro? Hit woot.com for a case, quick. Almost out.
<Wolfger> brousch: Uh... ePrize writes lots of new stuff with it
<Wolfger> brousch <-- clueless
 * brousch shivers uncomfortably
<rick_h> Wolfger: heh, well it sounds like this is a mobile buy and I've yet to see a mobile platform run perl :)
<brousch> perl runs on sl4a
<Wolfger> The servers hosting the backends run perl
<Wolfger> and who knows, they may be moving away from perl since I notice the article mentions a shift in their business towards phone apps
<Wolfger> but they sponsored the local PerlMongers for a good while, so they'll always be a perl shop in my heart :-)
<snap-l> Interesting move on ePrize's behalf
<rick_h> how so?
<snap-l> I just find it interesting
<rick_h> everyone's going to need mobile experise and if this guy is buddy buddy with the quickenloans/detroit mobile startup scene he'd see it all around him
<snap-l> not sure how to articulate
<rick_h> ah ok
<rick_h> thought that was a "interesting" as in "odd"
<rick_h> can't read into text this morning...need to make a coffee run
<snap-l> Nah, odd gets a "WTF"
<brousch> you guys get a bunch of snow?
<rick_h> not atm
<brousch> we got 4" last night
<brousch> must be lake effect
<mydogsnameisrudy> the UP got 3-5 inchs
<rick_h> heh, so now it starts snowing
<brousch> omg gunicorn
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> playing with your wsgi servers today?
<brousch> pip install gunicorn; add gunicorn to installed apps; ./manage.py run_gunicorn
<brousch> that is like heaven for django
<brousch> no messing with virtualenv paths and crap
<brousch> it's so beautiful
<rick_h> lol
<Wolfger> gunicorn? A horse with a gun barrel sticking out of its forehead?
<rick_h> yea, gevent driver wsgi server
<brousch> can i use it as my web server?
<rick_h> brousch: usually it's proxied behind nginx/apache like uwsgi and such
<rick_h> but yea
<rick_h> https://bmark.us/recent/gunicorn
<brousch> mostly for the static files though, right?
<rick_h> static files, multiple apps/sites
<rick_h> you can only have one server on port 80 right, so you if you have multiple apps/vhosts/etc you need something like nginx or apache
<rick_h> ssl
<rick_h> this just serves wsgi out to the world
<rick_h> there's a lot more to a web server on the internet than that
<brousch> i have a guy with a single-user django app. he's currently using the django built-in server, but they say don't use it in production
<rick_h> right
<brousch> it's not on the internet, just LAN
<rick_h> yea, but the box he serves it from can only have that app running on it
<rick_h> if that's cool then sure
<rick_h> make sure django is serving static files and you don't need ssl and all that and enjoy
<brousch> yeah, the app is a control panel for a gambling kiosk
<brousch> so no other webapp would be running on it
<rick_h> heh, seems overkill, but cool
<brousch> it is
<rick_h> why not just cherrypy then and keep it pure ptyhon without binary deps?
<rick_h> it can serve wsgi out right?
<brousch> though apparently they have a lot more features they want added
<brousch> i would have left it as a command line. let them ssh in
<brousch> they have 500 of these things. who wants to pull up a web panel on each one?
<rick_h> heh
<Wolfger> Is it just me, or does anybody else think of Warrant when they read "CherryPy"
<rick_h> just you :P
<brousch> Wolfger: i have a friend who claims that he cannot use cherrypy for that very reason
<Wolfger> It does lessen the appeal...
<brousch> every time he sees it it gets stuck in his head
<snap-l> brousch: I wouldn't run any python server app on the net without proxying it behind nginx
<snap-l> You need that extra layer to keep things honest
<snap-l> http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/olech/is_django_considered_pythonic_now/c3ifwco?context=3 <- read from "your docs need work crying about it won't change a damn thing. " onward
<brousch> honest?
<snap-l> brousch: So you're not exposing potential exploit paths
<snap-l> and if you get slashdotted or crawled, you have more options
<brousch> yeah, i wouldn't put it on the internet
<snap-l> I'd still use nginx for an internal application
<brousch> not too bad http://gunicorn.org/deploy.html
<rick_h> any of you kde folks on natty?
<rick_h> or all on oneiric?
<brousch> natty? that old thing?
<snap-l> I have a 11.04 machine at home
<rick_h> yea, that old thing
<snap-l> aka: my desktop
<snap-l> HAven't upgraded to oneiric yet.
<snap-l> But not a KDE guy. :)
<brousch> i don't have any natties
<brousch> all 10.04 or 11.10
<snap-l> rick_h: Need something tested?
<brousch> ah, gunicorn+nginx requires an extra upstart/supervisor script to get the wsgi server running. in apache+mod_wsgi apache does it for you
<rick_h> snap-l: guess not right now
<rick_h> brousch: yea
<brousch> interesting. so you could actually shut down the wsgi server without shutting down the web server. that could be fun
<brousch> shut it down, bring up a maintenance mode app
<brousch> kind of cool
<brousch> snap-l: and the wsgi app is only on localhost:8000 (or whatever) so it's not exposed to the network. nice
<snap-l> brousch: Exactly
<brousch> that is slick
<snap-l> Could do the same with nginx or lighttpd
<snap-l> Especially nice to have apache proxied behind something like nginx so you don't expose the bits of apache you don't want exposed
<snap-l> so if there's some apache hack going around, it'll have to work harder to penetrate your machines
<snap-l> and apache doesn't have to work quite as hard to keep up with the stuff it's not good at serving
<snap-l> (at least in quantity)
<brousch> now you're getting crazy
<brousch> should i proxy django behind apache behind lighttpd behind nginx behind squid?
<rick_h> heh, no
<snap-l> brousch: Only if you late performance.
<snap-l> late? Hate
<brousch> are there some things apache can do that nginx can't?
<rick_h> webdav
<rick_h> mod_spdy
<rick_h> a few others
<rick_h> but for 90% I'd just do nginx->web app
<snap-l> mod_secure
<rick_h> I'd not proxy apache behind it unless you need to for some reason
<snap-l> rick_h: ++
<snap-l> Mostly I'd use Apache as a backend for things that expect apache
<snap-l> brain-dead php apps, mostl.y
<brousch> that's a good point. i do use phpmyadmin
<snap-l> shit that makes you have to run chmod -R 777 . in your webserver directory. ;)
<Wolfger> rick_h: Sorry, no natty no more
<Wolfger> Hmm... Wife doesn't use her desktop anymore... I should set that up with all the releases that are still supported. :-)
<rick_h> Wolfger: np, thanks
<Wolfger> Oooh. So tempting. http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596528126.do
<Wolfger> I don't do nearly as much regexing as I used to, or this would be a no-brainer.
<rick_h> yea, I was tempted by that one today
<rick_h> trying to stay away :)
<snap-l> Already have it. :)
<snap-l> It's indispensible
<Wolfger> Thanks a lot, snap-l
<Wolfger> Now I feel compelled to get it :-p
<snap-l> Wow, I have a unique opportunity to work from home
<Blazeix> i have that book too. reading it helped me get over the hump of the learning curve
<snap-l> Duties include:
<snap-l> Receiving, repackaging and distribution of letters and parcels
<snap-l> Delivering mail to local postal carriers
<snap-l> Completing reports via company website.
<snap-l> The clients are mainly business people and businesses requiring top-notch service with complete reliability.
<snap-l> Wow! I can be a physical mail spammer
<Wolfger> \m/
<Wolfger> rock on
<Blazeix> snap-l: sending in your two-week notice for morpace?
<Wolfger> I need to get off my kiester and apply for that Canonical job tonight.
<Wolfger> working mainly from home would be totally awesome. Working in a non-Microsoft environment even moreso.
<Wolfger> Windows is only good as a gaming platform :-p
<snap-l> Wolfger: Only because of inertia. ;)
<snap-l> Blazeix: I'd have to convince them I'm at least worth twice what they're offering to even come close to competing.
<snap-l> and that's after convincing myself it's not a scam.
<Wolfger> :-/  Was not able to complete my order with O'Reilly
<snap-l> Wolfger: ?
<Wolfger> Dunno. Will need to call support. I reckon it's an issue with the Amex gift card I'm trying to use
<snap-l> Yeah, that would be a curveball
<Wolfger> their system said the security code was invalid because Amex security codes are 4 digits. So I found the only 4 digit number I could on the back of the card (not where a security code is normally located) and at that point is simply said "unable to complete your order"
<Wolfger> I hate pre-paid credit cards. Using them is always such a pain in the butt
<Wolfger> s/always/too often/
<Wolfger> I even ran into a vendor once who said they did not accept Visa gift cards, even though they accept Visa.
<Wolfger> pissed me right off. The whole point of a Visa gift card is being able to use it anywhere that accepts Visa, right?
<Wolfger> Just give me cash, people. :-p
<snap-l> The visa gift cards should be usable
<snap-l> unless there's a special charge to use them that the vendor eats.
<snap-l> if you wanted to be a dick about it, you could report the merchant.
<Wolfger> Wish I'd have thought about that back when I was still upset enough to do so.
<snap-l> AmEx is a PITa anyway
<Wolfger> Yes
<Wolfger> why my sis-in-law thought an Amex gift card was a good xmas gift is beyond me. Amex sucks.
<snap-l> Could be a regifting. ;)
<Wolfger> The other problem I frequently run into is that you often can't enter multiple forms of payment online. So if the purchase exceeds the gift card, you can't use the gift card.
<snap-l> And you know what that means...
<snap-l> TARGET RUN!
<snap-l> I'll drive
<Wolfger> Let's go!
 * snap-l needs some matching pillows
<snap-l> and some end tables!
 * snap-l does not understand what it is about Target that turns me into an interior decorator
<snap-l> Meijer? Nope
<Wolfger> Got a $25 gift card. Was going to buy a George Foreman grill from TigerDirect for $19.99, but after shipping it's like $28... I wonder what Target charges for them.
<snap-l> Ikea? Sometimes
<rick_h> it's the red in the themeing
<rick_h> it's like firing up a bull
<rick_h> :)
<snap-l> Target? Certainly, I need a giant grame and clock to match
<snap-l> s/grame/frame/
<Wolfger> Target's ads are always rather stylish
<Wolfger> Meijer? Not at all.
<snap-l> Yeah, I go to Meijer for groceries and occasional things
<snap-l> Target, I go to browse, and shop
<snap-l> Maybe it's the warehouse / flourescent brightness of Meijer
<ColonelPanic001> 90% of everything I own is probably from Meijer.
<Wolfger> Wow. I had no idea there were so many different models of George Foreman Grill
<snap-l> Wolfger: I can't fathom what you'll do with this newfound knowledge
<Wolfger> Experience decision paralysis?
<Wolfger> Nah. I'm a KDE user. I'm used to way-more-options-than-anybody-likely-needs
<Wolfger> :-D
<snap-l> Yeah, that's a given
<snap-l> "Today, I shall put the window close button on my cursor
<Wolfger> is that an option?
 * Wolfger vows to check
<snap-l> Somehow I'm sure you can do it
<Wolfger> I always liked having a Konsole tab in my IRC client and using my file manager as an FTP client... I'm sad those things went away and/or fell out of popularity.
<brousch> sftp://ben@someserver
<brousch> type it right in dolphin
<Wolfger> In fact, Konqueror (was Konq the file manager before Dolphin, or do I misremember?) was the best FTP client I've ever used...
<Wolfger> I used to have the window in a 3-way split and transfer files directly from one FTP site to another...
<brousch> you can still do that
<brousch> but why 3 way?
<Wolfger> edge case
<Wolfger> I was transfering my website from one server to another, and also putting files from local to the new server
<brousch> i just did a split and transferred from sftp on one server to smb on another server
<Wolfger> so I opened one split for the old server, another for the new. Was thinking linearly that I would have to download files off the old and put them to the new, but in a Eureka moment I just dragged and dropped from old to new and it worked.
<krondor> yeah that still works Wolfger most if not all the kio-slaves are still present in 4 from 3.
<rick_h> gotta love it: http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/19/sea-change-apple-guts-textbook-publishing/
<rick_h> "The days of the $500 college textbook bills are, it seems, over. With Apple’s announcement of iBooks 2, the world of textbooks is changed forever."
<rick_h> except that the company has 5% market share...sooooo that's a lot of textbooks that aren't getting changed
<snap-l> rick_h: If it gets publishers to wake up to lower-cost alternatives, I'm all for it
<snap-l> I shouldn't have to pay a premium for content just because it's "a textbook"
<rick_h> I'm with you, lower cost school ftw, but I hate to see the whole "Apple changes the world" overkill coverage
<snap-l> Oh c'mon. Lazy journalism with sensationalistic headlines should be old-hat by now
<brousch> ibooks is only on ipad/iphone
<brousch> seems silly
<rick_h> anyone have a favorite web based diff tool?
<rick_h> I want to paste two blobs and get a pretty diff between them
<Wolfger> snap-l: Lazy journalism? That sounds like somebody just received a press release from Apple and turned around to publish it.
<greg-g> rick_h: LP?
<rick_h> greg-g: yea, it's good for changes in merge proposal, but not arbitrary blobs of text
<rick_h> greg-g: basically I have to review a code change and the guy moved large chunk of code A over to B
<rick_h> and I want to compare to make sure didn't didn't change anything else in that chunk
<snap-l> rick_h: I'm not aware of one
<rick_h> trying this one atm
<rick_h> http://www.tareeinternet.com/scripts/comparison-tool/
<rick_h> but cool, just wanted to see if anyone know/had one they liked or ever used
<snap-l> Though I did use loggerhead at one point
<snap-l> seemed OK for the task at hand
<snap-l> (it's bzr)
<rick_h> right, again, it's good for diffs in tree, but not two just copy/paste blobs of text
<snap-l> That was at least 3 years ago
<rick_h> yea, we still use it (actually two bug fixes I'm reviewing are for loggerhead)
<snap-l> Ah, cool
<snap-l> Rick Perry gave up his election bid
<snap-l> Another one bites the dust
<snap-l> (dum dum dum)
<Wolfger> that song is no longer permitted now that the Lions are out of the playoffs.
<snap-l> feh
<rick_h> if that was the case the song should never have been written :P
<Wolfger> :p
<snap-l> rick_h: ++
<krondor> rick_h:  http://www.diffnow.com/ ?
<rick_h> krondor: cool, thanks
<snap-l> God, this irritates me: http://ploum.net/post/im-a-pirate
<snap-l> Do without - fine
<snap-l> buy independant: go for it
<snap-l> pirate because your conscience says it's OK: Fuck you in the neck
<snap-l> Jeez, I didn't clean out Google Reader, and now there's a ton of SOPA circlejerking in there.
<snap-l> Check that: was a lot of SOPA circlejerking in there, until I hit "Mark all as read"
<Wolfger> Foursquare says greg-g wants to be my friend. Should I allow it? He seems a bit stalkerish ;-)
<rick_h> Wolfger: would you trust that beard?
<brousch> also he has a lot of points so he is hard to beat
<rick_h> just imaging him in plaid with an axe in his hand
<snap-l> Doesn't that mean that greg-g is OK?
<Wolfger> brousch: beat? I did not realize there was a competition.
<snap-l> I mean sleeps at night, and works all day
<snap-l> ^he
<brousch> Wolfger: it's right there on the 4sq screen
 * Wolfger contemplates actually visiting 4sq once in a while
<brousch> app
<brousch> Leaderboard is right on the main screen of the app
<Wolfger> Never seen it
<Wolfger> also, I uninstalled the app after it became too intrusive :-p
<brousch> d00d. it is 1/3 of the main screen
<Wolfger> what is this "main screen" you speak of?
<brousch> diaf
<Wolfger> I go to 4sq for one thing and one thing only: to check in.
<brousch> the Me tab
<brousch> in the app
<brousch> i don't see it anywhere on the web page
<greg-g> penguicon doesn't have a budget to fly speakers out, right?
<greg-g> or does it?
<rick_h> GOH get something
<snap-l> greg-g: It depends
<snap-l> That's the best way I can describe it. ;)
<snap-l> Why, would you like to be a speaker? :)
<greg-g> well, it'd be fun :) But financially prohibitive if I had to pay my own travel.
<brousch> hitchhike
<greg-g> and I don't think I can get work to cover it since it isn't a tageted audience (that we're focusing on)
<brousch> CC doesn't care about the furries in utilikilts?
<brousch> i'm blogging this atrocity
<greg-g> :)
<snap-l> brousch: You've never been to Penguicon, so I don't think you can make blanket statments like that
<snap-l> and besides, it's generally storm troopers and chewbacca in utilikilts
<brousch> this is the internet. making uninformed comments is its primary purpose
<snap-l> (I don't know what it is about Chewbacca, btw, but both JoDee and her friend had to have their picture taken with him)
<snap-l> so, if you want the socially-acceptable furry costume, there you go
<snap-l> Wow, that's a conversation stopper. ;)
<rick_h> sorry, busy finding a local supplier of chewy comstumes
<rick_h> in stock is a problem, especially on those dates
<brousch> i went straight to amazon
<snap-l> hah
<rick_h> I'm too worried about fit :)
<snap-l> rick_h: "Arent't you a little short to be a wookie?"
<rick_h> hey, wookies have kids :P
<snap-l> hah
<snap-l> You can play the kid from the Star Wars TV special
<snap-l> and now that's a year of therapy to rid myself of that dreadful show
<brousch> crap how do i undo in vim?
<rick_h> u
<brousch> yes, me
<snap-l> uuuuuuuawshit
<snap-l> :redo :redo :redo awshit
<brousch> thanks
<rick_h> u = undo ; ctrl-r = redo
<Wolfger> u undoes last, even if last was another undo, right?
<snap-l> ctrl-d: dobedobedo
<snap-l> Wolfger: no
<snap-l> then it would be cyclic
<rick_h> Wolfger: check out gundo
<rick_h> gvim supports undo trees
<snap-l> Always with the guns, this channel
<rick_h> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3304
<snap-l> gunicorn, gundo
<Blazeix> you can even do cool stuff like :earlier 7m to go back 7 minutes
<Blazeix> sometimes i just blindly use 'g-', blindly pillaging through my undo tree
<rick_h> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Using_undo_branches
<rick_h> I don't end up using it really, but good to know it's there
<snap-l> Do any of you fine folks use pathogen?
<Blazeix> rick_h does, i think
<rick_h> yep, pathogen fanboi
<Wolfger> ah, I see.... vi has u undo most recent only, vim support unlimited undos. I'm still in the vi portion of the O'Reilly book
<snap-l> Wolfger: Yeah, get out of the vi compatible phase. :)
<Wolfger> well excuse me for not making mistakes enough to need multiple undos :-p
<Wolfger> (or for not using vim enough that I'm in vim when I'm undoing like crazy)
<Wolfger> Hey, will undos go back in time to before your last :w?
<Wolfger> I really love that feature in ConText, and utterly hate that lack-of-a-feature in any MS Office product
<Wolfger> Nevermind. Got unlazy, opened vim, answered my own question. :-)
<rick_h> woot, survived my first review day
<rick_h> now to go outside and explode
<snap-l> rick_h: Was there any doubt?
<rick_h> that my head would explode? not really
<snap-l> No, I mean of you getting a good review
<rick_h> no I was doing the reviews
<rick_h> it's my first day reviewing other peoples code
<rick_h> everyone spends a day a week doing review for other people, I'm getting mentored in
<snap-l> Oh
<rick_h> so I get to try to understand and make sure that whatever this code does will work, not intro bugs, fits code conventions...
<rick_h> and I barely know enough to get my own code in :)
<snap-l> Wow, that's awesome. :)
<rick_h> thus the exploding brain
<snap-l> Nothing like getting put through the fire
<rick_h> just keep telling myself I've got a year :)
<snap-l> until you have to see folks? :)
<rick_h> everyone says it takes a year to get into LP all the way and even then it's not a master of all
<snap-l> Oh, thought you were talking about the travel freeze.
<snap-l> one year until they can lay physical hands on you. ;)
<rick_h> hah, just that I'm allowed to be a moron for a year :)
<Wolfger> Oh, I definitely need a job like that :-D
<greg-g> I *knew* there was a perk I didn't ask for!
<rick_h>  woot, super sized battery arrived
<rick_h> hopefully now my phone can make a day without charging yay
<snap-l> It'll make it 23:59
<snap-l> ;)
<snap-l> Y'know, it's be nice if I was reminded to fsck a drive when it's not mounted
<snap-l> s/it's/it'd/
<snap-l> Maybe I should look into changing the mount-count to more than 20, though
<snap-l> I mean, it's only mounted 4 times a day, and then unmounted.
<snap-l> <- idgit
<snap-l> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/onehx/every_linux_screen_locker_broken_by_a_keypress/ <- Awesome
<krondor> snap-l:  accidental commit I'm sure
<snap-l> Yeah, no doubt
<snap-l> still, gotta love it
<brousch> oh that is so cool. pip freeze can remember things installed from github
<tjagoda> yaaaay
<tjagoda> Un-hosed my windows bootstrap
<tjagoda> which I accidentally hosed yesterday when installing grub2 over it.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-20
<rick_h> @#$#@ it's cold out there
<rick_h> freezing morning
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep -0 here in the UP
<rick_h> 2 here
<rick_h> cleaned off the wife's windows on her car and realized I should have taken the time to get gloves out
<mydogsnameisrudy> wifes car is in the garage with heat ;)
<llua> :|
 * llua takes mydogsnameisrudy's heat
<mydogsnameisrudy> finds it amazing that people can get on irc channel and no nothing about linux ;)
<mydogsnameisrudy> or about computers
<snap-l> mydogsnameisrudy: People still use teephones without knowing about VOIP, PBXes, or switches. :)
<snap-l> IRC is just a communication's medium
<mydogsnameisrudy> im still amazed at what they say ;)
<snap-l> Ah, first check
<snap-l> mydogsnameisrudy: Well, that's a different matter. :)
<snap-l> But that's also like being amazed there's stupid people out there. ;)
<mydogsnameisrudy> there is? doh
<snap-l> (not saying those folks are stupid, because we all start somewhere)
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya i guess
<mydogsnameisrudy> i have much to learn too so
<snap-l> I remember the first time the network admin at Wayne State called me into his office
<snap-l> about something I posted on Usenet.
<mydogsnameisrudy> were you bad?
<snap-l> Someone said something on the Internet that I didn't agree with
<snap-l> so I quoted the entire posting, and added two words to the bottom:
<snap-l> "Blow Me"
<llua> classy.
<mydogsnameisrudy> and you called them oh lol
<snap-l> that's when I learned about crossposting
<mydogsnameisrudy> heh
<snap-l> because the one newgroup (alt.cdrom) seemed appropriate for such talk
<snap-l> however, alt.caving was not
<snap-l> and someone from alt.caving sent a note to our admin letting him know of my bad behavior
<snap-l> he thought it was hilarious
<snap-l> but of course let me stew a while thinking I was in troule
<snap-l> trouble
<snap-l> So yes, we all start somewhere
<mydogsnameisrudy> y0ur just bad thats all lol
<snap-l> Well, I won't argue that. ;)
<snap-l> https://shop.cariboucoffee.com/asp/shop/detail.asp?c=1&p=1102 <- I must try this
<brousch> wow, i started digging into this one and there are so many layers of pain http://askubuntu.com/questions/97023/how-do-i-configure-pydevpython-3-2pygtk
<Wolfger> Morning. Love the "blow me" story, snap-l
<mydogsnameisrudy> its is to the point indeed
<mydogsnameisrudy> anyone running kde im wondering how to make terminal come up with ctl alt t or if i should even do that
<Wolfger> I'm not sure offhand. I use the Yakuake terminal, and that has a configurable hotkey (f12 by default).
<brousch> mydogsnameisrudy: good question. i just did it
<brousch> system settings -> shortcuts and gestures
<brousch> highlight "Custom Shortcuts"
<mydogsnameisrudy> im there
<brousch> right-click in the white area under the list
<brousch> New->global shortcut
<brousch> command/url
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah there it is thx
<brousch> got it?
<mydogsnameisrudy> im trying
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;) thx
<brousch> NP. i;ve been wanting to do that but had been too lazy to try ;)
<Wolfger> LOL
<Wolfger> glad to see laziness is overcome by a desire to be helpful
<mydogsnameisrudy> what do you put in the action tab under command/url
<brousch> konsole
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok
<brousch> one good thing has come out of unity!
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah nice thx
<Wolfger> brousch++
<Wolfger> best thing to ever happen to Kubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> forcing myself to learn kde
<brousch> once you learn to move panels and widgets around you're all set
<mydogsnameisrudy> just hard to find things
<brousch> try alt+f2
<brousch> brings up a little boc you can type in and it filters/searches for you
<mydogsnameisrudy> right click / run command
<brousch> yep, same thing
<ColonelPanic001> <3 KDE
<ColonelPanic001> I like to make windows key + spacebar bring up krunner
<ColonelPanic001> little easier
<mydogsnameisrudy> just got used to it in gnome
<mydogsnameisrudy> oh krunner is the run command ?
<ColonelPanic001> well, whatever works. I just though it was a bit of a reach to do alt+f2 for something I use frequently
<ColonelPanic001> yeah
<mydogsnameisrudy> ic
<ColonelPanic001> the "run stuff" box
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<mydogsnameisrudy> just wanted the terminal but can see using krunner more also
<ColonelPanic001> install "yakuake", maybe
<ColonelPanic001> http://www.nixternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/yakuake.png
<ColonelPanic001> terminal window that slides in/out of the desktop with f12 (or whatever key you set)
<Wolfger> <3 yakuake
<rick_h> I used to be a big yakuake fan years ago
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah so it sits on the top of screen all the time
<ColonelPanic001> f12 brings it in and out, but it's always on top when visible, yeah
<snap-l> I really wish I didn't see NSFW concepts when I see the word yakuake
<brousch> snap-l: some things cannot be unseen
<ColonelPanic001> at least now I know it wasn't just me
<mydogsnameisrudy> what is unsafe?
<snap-l> mydogsnameisrudy: Trust us when we say that ignorance is bliss
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm dont like being stuped ;)
<snap-l> mydogsnameisrudy: Well, I don't want to be your corrupting influence. ;)
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah well to late now
<brousch> let's just say certain japanese perversions share a similar name
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok so its unGodly i get it
<snap-l> In a manner of speaking, yes.
<brousch> depends on your god i guess
<snap-l> It's Michigan. We only have one worth mentioning. ;)
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;) only 1 God in my book
 * snap-l slaps himself with a CoC
<brousch> depends on your book i guess
<mydogsnameisrudy> B.I.B.L.E
<brousch> i was gonna say "depends on your version of the bible i guess", but that's something that is probably consistent between them ;)
<Blazeix> i'd be surprised if the bible actually has any provisions against it.
<Blazeix> that'd be awfully specific
<snap-l> Blazeix: Always so helpful, you are. ;)
<brousch> well i'm sure the catholics disapprove
<snap-l> not only because it's technically correct, but now you'll have be checking to see if it's actually correct.
<mydogsnameisrudy> are we talking about lust?
<ColonelPanic001> "Thou shalt not learn new sexual positions from Japanese videos on the Internet (thou shalt figure out what that means in a few thousand years). No srsly, cut that out."
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: I believe in the greek translation, it clearly states 4chan, which was misinterpreted by the early biblican scholars.
<brousch> But Onan knew that the offspring would not be his. So whenever he went in to his brother's wife he would waste the semen on the ground, so as not to give offspring to his brother. And what he did was wicked in the sight of the Lord, and he put him to death also.
<brousch> i think that covers it
<ColonelPanic001> snap-l++
<mydogsnameisrudy> woooo yep
 * ColonelPanic001 must discontinue this line of discussion in the channel
<brousch> although the answers here are surprisingly insightful http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=1006060119740
<brousch> surprising because it's yahoo answers
<mydogsnameisrudy> is this offtopic?
<ColonelPanic001> if we're talking about it, it's the topic
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok good ;)
<brousch> i don't think we are on-topic more than 5% of the time ;)
<mydogsnameisrudy> been on #ubuntu to much i guess
<snap-l> mydogsnameisrudy: We're pretty laid back in here
<snap-l> mostly because I think greg-g is the only one with the ability to get ops
<snap-l> I wonder if the one part of sqlalchemy that's missing is what the file should look like once you're done with the tutorial: http://stackoverflow.com/a/860614/535883
<brousch> i heard that the sqlalchemy docs are total crap so you should just not use it
<rick_h> snap-l: add it as a patch to examples: http://www.sqlalchemy.org/docs/orm/examples.html
<snap-l> I may do that.
<snap-l> since it seems to be my biggest stumbling block
<rick_h> yea, it's not huge, and there's a place for examples
<rick_h> and doctests can diaf!
<snap-l> ruh roh
<rick_h> any time someone tells you the right answer is a doctest, send them to me for the @#$#@$#@ off statement they have coming to them
<snap-l> heh
<snap-l> That's part of the reason I stopped reading the Python Testing Beginners Guide book
<snap-l> starts off with doctests
<snap-l> Picked up the cookbook since that's more what I'm looking for
<brousch> snap-l: i did the same thing
<brousch> well, not the cookbook, but stopped reading
<rick_h> just get past it
<rick_h> tests are good, and doctests look pretty, but they're @#$#@ pita to debug/work with
<brousch> later chapters refer back to the doctests so you have to read them anyways
<rick_h> as long as they pass it's great
<snap-l> We're wimps. ;)
<rick_h> test up wimps :)
<brousch> testing is for wimps!
<brousch> real men edit code on the production server!
<brousch> none of this mamby-pamby will-it-run-oh-i-better-test-it crap. i know it will run because i wrote it and i am infallible!
 * rick_h adds brousch to the canonical blacklist
<rick_h> carry on :)
<snap-l> I knew it!
<Wolfger> brousch: So the moral of the story of Onan is that you should get your brother's wife pregnant or god will strike you down?
<brousch> no, you should do what god tells you to even if you don't want to
<snap-l> Wolfger: And when sleeping dogs get nice and comfy, Wolfger arrives with the cymbals.
<Wolfger> sorry. Was afk originally, and scrollback calls to me :-)
<snap-l> http://www.chillywillyfan.com/chillypics/8/cymbals.jpg
<rick_h> woot! #achivement unlocked, call a guy a she in irc based on nick
<snap-l> Let me guess: balloons?
<rick_h> heh no
<Wolfger> rick_h: Hey, it's all assumptions until you are specifically told... Why would assuming female be any less correct than assuming male? ;-)
<Wolfger> some names just sound very male, like _stink_, and some sound very female, like ubuntulog2
 * _stink_ flexes
<snap-l> my eyes!
<_stink_> that's right.
<Wolfger> my nose!
<brousch> my ass!
<Wolfger> not going there...
<brousch> thank goodness
<greg-g> g'morn
<Wolfger> AskUbuntu question of the day, "internet unusable" :-)
<ColonelPanic001> "this is the normal state of the Internet"
<mydogsnameisrudy> im lookin for a way to not use kwallet for the wifi password at login?
<rick_h> sudo apt-get install kwallet :P
<rick_h> oops
<rick_h> sudo apt-get remove kwallet
<mydogsnameisrudy> remove?
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok
<rick_h> that's less funny now sorry
<rick_h> bah, need to take a lunch break soon
<mydogsnameisrudy> kwallet sucks?
<rick_h> I don't run any of that stuff
<rick_h> so no idea I guess
<mydogsnameisrudy> the wifi will still work?
<rick_h> probably shoudn't remove it. It'll probably want to yank out half of kde
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok google more i guess
<rick_h> yea sorry, I'm not helpful
<jrwren> rick_h: pong from yesterday or 2 days ago? :)
<rick_h> jrwren: nvm, regex ? I got straight
<rick_h> and then last night got told I didn't need to do it that way at all so I'm set, thanks
<nixternal> mydogsnameisrudy: you need to use a blank password to stop that kwallet crap
<rick_h> nixternal: hey how goes?
<snap-l> I <3 that Windows puts authenticity of the Windows install over security.
<nixternal> wasabi rick_h
<snap-l> Hey nixternal, the prodigal blue-haired stepchild wrangler. ;)
<nixternal> download & build dwm, be done with that desktop environment crap
<snap-l> Now now. :)
<rick_h> dwm now?
<nixternal> yeah, way to fast and useful not to use
<mydogsnameisrudy> so what just dont put a  password in there?
<nixternal> i know, it is c and not c++, but it works
<rick_h> heh, well I'm still on awesome so c/c++ doesn't matter :)
<nixternal> mydogsnameisrudy: open up kwallet manager, select the networking folder in there, click delete. when asked in the future for allowing networkmangler, select always, and just leave the password fields blank
<nixternal> only reason i can remember that is because back in the day i thought it was all cool to have 4 billion passwords to make my computer so secure, that if someone stole it, the only thing they could do is format it and put their own crap on there :p
<mydogsnameisrudy> well for some reason kwalletmanager will not    open
<nixternal> hrmm
<snap-l> mydogsnameisrudy: Did you run the remove command that rick_h mentioned? Because if you did, you'll need to re-install it
<mydogsnameisrudy> no i didnt remove
<nixternal> you can't remember kwallet
<nixternal> anyways
<nixternal> it is part of kde-runtime
<nixternal> gah, s/remember/remove/
<mydogsnameisrudy> got that ;)
<brousch> nixternal: you can't just change the password to nothing?
<nixternal> hrmm, i don't know to be honest. you might be able to, but for the past 3 or 4 years i just use blank right from the get go
<brousch> you are off kde now?
<nixternal> not fully. i still use it more than anything else, just not all of that flashy crap and what not they have bloated it with
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok i was wrong its not kwallet it kdewallet
<brousch> i set my wallet password to blank
<brousch> no idea if it works though
<brousch> i think kdewallet is just the default name for a kwallet
<mydogsnameisrudy> tryed that at login needed to put in a password .
<nixternal> you might have to tell the password prompt to remember the password maybe. i know it is in/around where you are playing with
<brousch> nixternal: getting dumped on with snow?
 * nixternal looks out the window
<nixternal> holy hell, yes we are
<nixternal> dude, an hour ago it wasn't doing a darn thing
<brousch> i cursed you
<nixternal> they can't make up their mind how much we are supposed to get
<brousch> 3-6"
<nixternal> yesterday was 5 to 8, today was 6 to 12, 2 hours ago was 5 to 10, and someone just said 10+
<brousch> have fun with that
<nixternal> 3-5" now
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> light fluffy snow, nothing a leaf blower can't fix
<brousch> barbaric
<rick_h> yea, too cold for the good snow
<snap-l> nixternal: Why does that sound like the famous last words of a Darwin Award winner?
<brousch> mydogsnameisrudy: you believe this? nixternal uses a leaf blower to shovel snow
<mydogsnameisrudy> got it go into kdewallet hit change  password leave blank wala
<nixternal> yeah, but instead of spending an hour snowblowing, in just 5 or 10 minutes i can use the leaf blower and clear the driveway
<mydogsnameisrudy> not much snow i guess
<brousch> voila
<nixternal> brousch: when it is light & fluffy, nothing beats a leaf blower to get rid of the snow
<nixternal> i learned that trick growing up in michigan in the 1970s :D
<snap-l> back when leaf blowers were box fans. ;)
<mydogsnameisrudy> heated leaf blower?
<nixternal> mydogsnameisrudy: i have used it for about a foot of snow in the past. if you get to it and don't let it sit, it will get all the way to the pavement. if you let it sit, leaf blow to get all you can, then follow up with a shovel to get the wet stuff that stuck
<nixternal> snap-l: well not box fans, but the big industrial fans
<brousch> redneck snowblower
<mydogsnameisrudy> i use a dodge 2500 4x4 with a western 8foot plow
<nixternal> ahh, 3-5" this afternoon, 3 more this evening
<mydogsnameisrudy> but my drive is alost a 1/4 mile long
<mydogsnameisrudy> almm osst
<nixternal> sucker
<mydogsnameisrudy> ack
<mydogsnameisrudy> almost
<nixternal> ours is about 60' long and 30' wide
<mydogsnameisrudy> were are you?
<nixternal> chicago
<mydogsnameisrudy> windy city ok
<mydogsnameisrudy> im 300 mile north by north east
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;)
<nixternal> born in benton harbor
<nixternal> you in the yooper
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya ah
<nixternal> schoolcraft?
<mydogsnameisrudy> im in Hessel
<nixternal> watersmeet? no, that isn't northeast
<mydogsnameisrudy> Mackinac
<nixternal> how far are you from a best buy? :D
<mydogsnameisrudy> is that a town ;)
<nixternal> gahahaha
<mydogsnameisrudy> heh
<nixternal> now that was freakin' funny
<mydogsnameisrudy> there is a dollor store 20 miles from me
<brousch> that's the closest thing?
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep
<brousch> how do you have high speed internet?
<mydogsnameisrudy> its called dish
<nixternal> yeah, there isn't much up there man. the yooper is probably one of my favorite cycling destinations now
<mydogsnameisrudy> i have no phone lines to my home eather
<snap-l> motivated pidgeons
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> what color is your house? umm, it is white, with little purple spots
<nixternal> aka pidgeon poop
<mydogsnameisrudy> looks just like a cedar tree kind of greenish
<mydogsnameisrudy> cant see it
<mydogsnameisrudy> :)
<nixternal> get the freak out of here. hessel has been street mapped, but my hood hasn't
<mydogsnameisrudy> cuz there is only 3 streets ;)
<nixternal> i am waiting for an area west of me to show up on street maps. i drafted the google car on my bicycle for about 4 miles at 35MPH at the end of the summer
<mydogsnameisrudy> um you have a bicycle?
<nixternal> quite a few of them :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmmm rides a harley
<nixternal> and you have a sled dog :p
<nixternal> i race bicycles and am highly addicted to it
<mydogsnameisrudy> no redbone coon hounds
<nixternal> it is my crack
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah
<mydogsnameisrudy> i sail as in water and boat
<nixternal> i used to do that when i was in the navy, but once i got out, i was tired of water
<nixternal> still haven't worked up the nerve to take a shower since 1998
<rick_h> c
<mydogsnameisrudy> ha nice
<nixternal> rick_h: why do you think i always get drunk when i hang out in your hood? i can't stand to smell myself
<nixternal> i figure if i can't smell, neither can you :p
<nixternal> forgot to add a "myself" up there
<rick_h> huh?
<rick_h> missed the move to discussing smells
<greg-g> wow
<mydogsnameisrudy> whats the name of the kid in charle brown that was a big dust ball
<Blazeix> pigpen
<mydogsnameisrudy> nixternal - pigpen must be one in the same
<nixternal> that's better than lucy i guess
<nullspace> nixternal: holy shit, your in the channel, talking...
<nixternal> shut it
<nixternal> had to come on to link to a couple of apk's i built for ICS on android
<rick_h> doing android dev these days?
<nixternal> only when i need to
<Wolfger> coming to Penguicon?
<nixternal> when is it?
<nixternal> i could always google it
<Wolfger> April 27-29
<Wolfger> Had to check. Used to be late April, but then they switched to early May. Looks like they switched back
<nixternal> checking to see if there are any races that weekend
<brousch> there is Chicago to Detroit race that weekend
<Wolfger> we'll save a special ribbon for you...
<Wolfger> There you go. Race on down and join the fun.
<nixternal> yeah, no more special ribbons for me
<nixternal> after the 1st year, i will never do the ribbon thing again
<brousch> too many paternity suits resulted?
<nixternal> to much groping
 * brousch has no idea what ribbons are for
<Wolfger> Yeah, nix couldn't remember who the father was
<nixternal> they are to let others know you like kindy stuff, so if you find a ribbon with anything blacked out on it, don't put it on your badge
<nixternal> s/kindy/kinky/
<nixternal> looks like there are no races that weekend. might have to see if someone here wants to road trip
<Wolfger> brousch: at cons, ribbons are passed out by various people for various reasons. Somebody came up with the idea of having a hook-up ribbon where you can black out certain letters printed on the ribbon, and what's not blacked out indicates your "preferences"
<Wolfger> so, yeah, finding one pre-blacked-out on the floor and putting it on not knowing the code.... not so great :-)
<brousch> so nixternal is upset because he left yiffing and kiltflashing open?
<snap-l> brousch: Let's just say the label didn't match the contents. ;)
<Wolfger> snap-l: inherent I/O conflict
<snap-l> too much input. ;)
<Wolfger> I've said it before, I'll say it again: Why would anybody drive a car whose initials are "Killed In Action"? http://money.cnn.com/2012/01/20/news/companies/kia_recall/index.htm?source=cnn_bin
<snap-l> folks who drive Found On Road Dead, or Fix It Again, Tony
<Wolfger> I want to scream when I see *professional* writers make stupid mistakes which *professional* editors fail to catch.
<Wolfger> Some athlete said this weekend's game is going to be a "blood bath". The writer said "right sentiment, wrong adjective. It's going to be a mud bath."
<Wolfger> .... blood and mud are not adjectives!!!!
<Wolfger> How can you *write* *for* *a* *living* and not know that?
<snap-l> Welcome to the state of public education
<Wolfger> </rant>
<snap-l> My mom (who was an english teacher) complains bitterly that they stopped teaching grammar in school
<Wolfger> Did they seriously, or is she being facetious in light of the results?
<snap-l> Actually, wouldn't blood and mud be an adjective in that case?
<snap-l> since it describes the type of bath
<Wolfger> bloody and muddy would be
<snap-l> Wolfger: No, they did
<snap-l> I think you could ask any 20-something about grammar, and they'd wonder if you were talking about Fraiser.
 * Wolfger weeps for the state of American education
<snap-l> (late 20 somethings. ;) )
<Wolfger> Yeah. Young 20-something would have no idea who Fraiser is
<Wolfger> or grammar, or Grammar
<snap-l> What's sick is they have no shared experience of syndicated TV either
<snap-l> where you watched M*A*S*H because it's what was on late night when you were studying. ;)
<Wolfger> studying? What's that? ;-)
<Wolfger> it wasn't on late, it was on at 7, and it's scary that I remember what time it was on
<snap-l> ;)
<snap-l> Learning Perl got an updated printing
<snap-l> just got a note from O'Reilly to download the update
<brousch> calm down d00d
<brousch> sorry, that was for Wolfger in the scrollback
<greg-g> is in Dallas, TX
<rick_h_droid> sorry greg-g
<greg-g> haha, yeah
<greg-g> though, it is 77 today :)
<greg-g> but I have to taxi everywhere. my hotel is way too far from the convention center, and they don't have a shuttle
<rick_h_droid> ouch
<greg-g> luckily, someone else is paying
<rick_h_droid> what event is this for?
<rick_h_droid> something fun?
<greg-g> http://www.arl.org/sparc/media/12-0110.shtml
<greg-g> ALA Midwinter Conference
<greg-g> I'm speaking on a panel
<rick_h_droid> ah awesome
<greg-g> oo, interesting, a BP commercial about what they're doing in the Gulf after their ef up
<greg-g> "Still Working. Still Committed" heh
<greg-g> sorry, the culture diff is awesome down here. And to think, I lived in Nederland, TX when I was 2 - 10 years old
<rick_h_droid> heh I was right across the TX border from 6-16
<rick_h_droid> not a big gan
<rick_h_droid> but yea, nothing like traveling around to show how different one country of people can be
<rick_h_droid> . /gan/fan
<greg-g> yeah, fun stuff. I love it, really.
<greg-g> as much as I think things would be so much better if they were done my way, it is great to see how much people love being the way they are.
<rick_h_droid> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Techcrunch/~3/EWeKL6ZSmB4/
<rick_h_droid> I know some of you guys tinkered with dreamhost
<rick_h_droid> yea I really want to travel more.
<greg-g> yeah, luckily it was a throw away password
<rick_h_droid> cool
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-21
<brousch> yeah i spent 45mins changing all my passwords earlier today
<tjagoda> brousch: is it just me
<tjagoda> or have more placed been getting cracked recently
<tjagoda> ?
<tjagoda> Like, are we ready to blame the North Koreans yet or something?
<_stink_> has anyone else had the sun java plugin for firefox suddenly stop working?
<_stink_> i have a lucid machine and a maverick machine both run into this in like the last day
<_stink_> and dpkg -c on the .deb in /var/cache/apt/archives/ doesn't look quite right
<_stink_> going to the plugins list in firefox doesn't even show java.
<_stink_> i have icedtea crap totally purged.
<_stink_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_.28Sun.29_Java_6
<_stink_> maybe it's totally deprecated.
<_stink_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<_stink_> yep, the plugin is disabled intentionally
<_stink_> WHY DIDN'T I KNOW THIS ALREADY
<_stink_> </fake rage>
<snap-l> _stink_: It's not like soemone didn't post in channel that things were changing for Java. ;)
<snap-l> Like, oh, I dunno... me?
<_stink_> i must be totally failing to read the scrollback!
<snap-l> tsk
<nixternal> widox: 1
<nixternal> grr
<snap-l> You should be able to recall every letter I type with crisp accuracy
<nixternal> stupid byobu
<_stink_> my choices are to: (1) read ubuntu mailing lists :| or (2) read all #ubuntu-us-mi scrollback for snap-l's lines
<nixternal> disregard that widox, didn't / before wi in irssi and hit tab
<snap-l> _stink_: Well, since you missed it in both, you'll need to rethink your plan of attack
<_stink_> heh, yes.  like do (2).
<_stink_> hi, my name is Java, and I call what everyone else calls the 'JRE' by the name 'Java SE', just to mess with you.
<snap-l> We'll need to strategize a plan of improvement
<jjesse> hi java
<_stink_> snap-l: you can be like my employer and ask me to write it :P
<snap-l> Wel, there's the JRE in Java SE, but then there's the JDK
<snap-l> _stink_: But of course
<jjesse> nixternal,  how is snowmagedon treating you?
<snap-l> and then I won't read it
<_stink_> is Java SE different in some way from just the JRE?
<nixternal> we got about 8 inches probably
<_stink_> dang
<snap-l> _stink_: Java SE includes the JRE
<jjesse> nice we have about 6
<nixternal> far from snowmagedon
<snap-l> and the JDK includes the JRE
<_stink_> oh oh
<jjesse> plow truck just showed up at house so it must be done for night
<_stink_> snap-l: ok, gotcha, thanks.
<snap-l> and quite frankly you're better off using OpenJDK
<_stink_> this is why i liked apt-get install sun-java6-plugin.
<nixternal> used the leaf blower to remove 5 inches earlier and there is anywhere from 3 to 4 inches out there again
<jjesse> leaf blower?
<snap-l> because Oracle is fat with cocks they've choked upon
<_stink_> snap-l: openjdk barfs on our horrible VPN.
<_stink_> that deserves to die
<nixternal> it is light powdery snow
<jjesse> ah iterating wouldn't have thought about that
<nixternal> leaf blower blows the snow like a champ
<snap-l> _stink_: My condoleces both-ways
<jjesse> co-worker drove down to chicago  for his wife's birthday
<_stink_> *tear*
<jjesse> and barely got there
<nixternal> he is stuck here tonight if he went to the city
<jjesse> yeah he went to the city
<jjesse> weekend get away
<nixternal> is it still snowing by you?
<jjesse> yeah not bad though
<nixternal> 7.5" according to our precip gauge, and that bastard is dead accurate
<nixternal> better be for $750
<jjesse> wow
<nixternal> weather geeks ftw :)
<tjagoda> I can buy a lot of things for $750
<tjagoda> Weather Precipitation Gauges would not have been factored onto that list =(
<jjesse> looks like all the worse came south of grand rapids
<nixternal> heh, $3,500 just for the main weather station itself
<nixternal> had to pay $750 to get snowfall device
<nixternal> and that is wired, not even wireless. though it connects to a server and we can access the data that way
<nixternal> only thing i am missing is my own dopplar device. one of these days
<jjesse> wow
<nixternal> then everyone in the hood knows the local weather via wunderground and a couple of local underground weather sites
<greg-g> that's awesome
<snap-l> nixternal: Yeah, JODee and I want to do that too
<nixternal> snap-l: dude, it is like crack
<nixternal> if you guys do decide, research like crazy, and never go cheap
<nixternal> cheap either leaves you wanting more (best case scenario), or leaves you having to purchase new stuff because the cheap stuff failed
<nixternal> i know we have probably paid $10k over the years because we started with crap
<nixternal> and if you can do it, always do wired. nothing like losing a wireless connection due to all of the lightning in the area or heavy rain/snow fall
<greg-g> nixternal: link to your wunderunground station?
<nixternal> plus, wired is cheaper, but better in this case
<nixternal> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KILSCHAU9
<nixternal> don't know what i did, but wunderground is the mobile edition in my browser :/
<nixternal> yikes, i hosed da browser somehow. greg-g does that say "Schaumburg West" for the weather station?
<nixternal> and don't report it for bad data :D
<snap-l> Yeah: Schaumburg West, Schaumburg, IL
<nixternal> i need to change that one of these days. we haven't been schaumburg west for a couple of years now, but it doesn't matter i don't think
<snap-l> Lat: N 42 ° 1 ' 11 '' ( 42.020 ° )
<snap-l> Lon: W 88 ° 8 ' 20 '' ( -88.139 ° )
<snap-l> Are those accurate?
<nixternal> they were accurate, that is the my old streamwood house
<snap-l> Yeah, you might want to change them
<snap-l> because it'll report it at the wrong location
<nixternal> it's a whopping .5 miles east of there now
 * snap-l hits report. :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> someone else did that last year
<snap-l> Probably because they wants reports. :)
<nixternal> i think they were out to steal our equipment. how else would you know that it isn't in that location unless you went snooping for it?
<snap-l> I hovered over it,thinking it might have more data.
<nixternal> we have another guy in the area that has a rig that the local news could use. so with that, i was thinking to sell our equipment and get something for the car. this summer we did a couple of tornado chases with nothing more than a laptop & cell phones. it worked, but damn it was slow
<nixternal> especially since we were using a verizon 3g mifi device to stream the dash cam
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> My sister-in-law is in love with Reed Timmer
<snap-l> Reid, whatever.
<nixternal> screw reid
<nixternal> he took my girl man
<nixternal> ginger zee is a friend and she used to be fun to hang out with back in the day. then she hooked up with him & has been useless ever since
<nixternal> so much so that she left chicago for new york and good morning america
<nixternal> some of the best meteorology classes i took were from her. and now we have the lame professor back after she left :D
<snap-l> Not a fan of the hometown girl makes it big?
<nixternal> actually she is jjesse's hometown girl
<nixternal> i am not a fan of that idiot reid taking one of the hottest women on the planet off the market
<snap-l> DOn't trust anyone on TV anyway. They're all looking for their next big gig
<snap-l> Well, if my sis-in-law has anything to do about it, she'll be back in Chigago
<nixternal> actually, she wasn't. she was good and is highly respected. though that could be because of how she looks
<snap-l> looking for some nixxie
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i don't know what it is about nbc5 chicago and weather ladies the past 5 years, but they are all drop dead gorgeous
<nixternal> http://j.mp/zXGAtH - whoa, that guy sat next to me at our high school graduation
<snap-l> Is there anyone in Chicago that you don't know?
<snap-l> Sheesh, you hung out with Oprah, even. :)
<nixternal> your mom
<snap-l> That's eas: my mom isn't in Chicago
<nixternal> that was because dad had to take me and my brother to work when we were kids
<snap-l> and she doesn't even like the band Chicago, so there. :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> oprah fired my dad when she did the whole "i am only hiring minorities and women" thing in the late 80s
<nixternal> otherwise known as "when oprah switched to union workers"
<snap-l> Nice
<nixternal> this is actually no joke, but i only met her one time, and she yelled at my brother & I for running around the studio. if she only knew what we were doing when we weren't running around the stuido
<nixternal> studio
<nixternal> did you know that if you put coffee in a stryofoam cup and put it in a microwave for 5 or 10 minutes it will catch on fire?
<snap-l> nhttp://static.arstechnica.net/assets/2012/01/microsoft_store_at_oakbrook_mall-4f1893a-intro-thumb-640xauto-29561.jpg <- is this really what a Microsoft Store looks like?
<snap-l> I thought they just photoshopped that Simon-ripoff on an Apple Store
<nixternal> that's it
<nixternal> it is in the oakbrook terrace outdoor mall
<nixternal> right next door to holister
<snap-l> Wow, incredibly lame
<snap-l> nixternal: Never put styrofoam in the microwave.
<nixternal> no, incredibly lame is when they denied me access for wearing a linux t-shirt on opening day
<snap-l> nixternal: Haw
<snap-l> I've been in an Apple store with a Linux shirt
<snap-l> They didn't say boo to me, although they did seem a bit nervous
<nixternal> i have to, also been in an apple store with a radiation suit on
<nixternal> they kicked me out too
<snap-l> like I was going to suddenly don a bunny suit and start singing the FSF song
<nixternal> then had me arrested for sticking the "DRM Inside" stickers on their windows
<snap-l> nixternal: Dude, seriously?
<nixternal> chicago cops took me a couple of the other chicago lug guys around the corner and released us
<nixternal> temporarily arrested just to satisfy the mactards
<snap-l> You are insane.
<snap-l> so are you banned from the Apple store?
<nixternal> wish the chiglug site was still up and the photo gallery. good pics of me in the yellow FSF radiation suit in the store, outside of the store, in teh back of a police car
<nixternal> that thing sucked. i smelled like stallman when it was all over with and i took it off
<snap-l> Well, yeah
<snap-l> they're not designed for comfort
<snap-l> or breathability
<nixternal> it was a fake one, but still, it was really a yellow rain suit with the helmet thing
<nixternal> it looked real at a distance
<nixternal> but up close you can tell the FSF only paid like $3 for each kit to send out to all LUGs who were GLUGs. had to be a GNU Linux Users Group
<nixternal> we changed the name just to get the suits
<nixternal> and to get stallman to come to chicago and hangout for a weekend
<snap-l> Man, we're just way too laid back up here
<nixternal> that dude is a ripoff. he doesn't believe in anything except expensive ass hotels
<nixternal> heh, we are so laid back we don't even have a lug anymore
<snap-l> Well, he lives in hotels, afaict
<nixternal> there is nothing opensource/linux wise anymore. nobody cares
<nixternal> it is all programming languages now. pretty much either ruby or python with a large ios and android community
<snap-l> We still have a thtiving UNIX grou
<nixternal> yeah, you won't find that here anymore. not that many linux users anymore
<nixternal> most switched to macs
<snap-l> nBah
<nixternal> time 4 bed. g'nite
<mydogsnameisrudy> -5 this fine morning
<brousch> i'm sitting across from my son at the table. he dropped a cheerio and it fell on my foot. it is very cold and wet
<brousch> he is cracking up
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm you got a dog?
<mydogsnameisrudy> the dog might want it ...
<brousch> 2 dogs
<mydogsnameisrudy> oh now what need more cheerio's
 * Wolfger crosses his fingers...
<Wolfger> just applied for that LP position
<snap-l> Wolfger: Awesome!
<snap-l> I wish you the best of luck!
<tjagoda> Yay snow
<Wolfger> tjagoda: you like snow so much, I'll let you come shovel mine
 * Wolfger is in a hibernating mood.
<tjagoda> lol
<Wolfger> ... and right on cue, without knowing what I'm typing, wife say "you gonna go out and do the snow?"
<tjagoda> lol
<Wolfger> tjagoda: you every put in your app for that LP job?
<tjagoda> I did
<tjagoda> I have not heard anything
<Wolfger> Well, good luck. I just submitted this morning as well.
<tjagoda> Ubuntu-us-mi shall dominate the canonical employment scene.
<brousch> don't we already?
<tjagoda> We have two
<tjagoda> I dont know if that counts as dominate?
<Wolfger> I thought we had 3
<Wolfger> jcastro, rick_h, and smoser?
<tjagoda> I dont know who/what smoser is
<rick_h> also have DBO
<snap-l> tjagoda: If you wnt to MUG you'd know who smoser is
<snap-l> at least, when he shows up. :)
<tjagoda> http://www.geekologie.com/2012/01/fujitsu-lifebook-the-conceptual-laptop-w.php
<jrwren> i sure hope all those LP people transform LP into something that is better than github.
<nixternal> just use github :p
<jrwren> me too
<jrwren> but i have some old junk on LP. maybe I should move it.
<nixternal> or ignore it, you did call it "old junk"
<nixternal> s/ignore/forget about/
<llua> http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=998565
<rick_h> heh, LP isn't going to get turned much any time soon
<rick_h> bug fixes, couple new features
<brousch> did you see what sourceforge is doing now?
<brousch> scraping other places and hosting mirrors of things?
<brousch> https://sourceforge.net/blog/mirror/
<brousch> Launchpad could one-up them by paying each person to host code with launchpad
<brousch> instead of bitbucket's unlimited free repos, launchpad pays you $1/repo and $0.10/commit
<jrwren> lol
<rick_h> heh
<rick_h> yea, but we already do mirroring and you can do things like export your github repo and build a ppa package with it
<rick_h> I'm going to try to get that process down and do an open space on it at pycon hopefully
<tjagoda> I like that we demand that rick_h single handedly fix everything wrong with Launchpad
<tjagoda> =P
<tjagoda> My largest annoyance was always its slow page loads
<jrwren> its not that anything is wrong with LP, its just that github has stepped things up with new features and raised hte bar.
<jrwren> LP was excellent a few yrs ago.
<jrwren> it was top notch.
<jrwren> now that top notch is much higher than it was.
<jrwren> rick_h: you playing with that pgsql9.2 json yet?
<jrwren> i'm salivating at the idea of indexing that json based on selectors :)
<rick_h> jrwren: not yet. We're still on pgsql 8
<rick_h> jrwren: I like the idea though, curious to see real performance numbers of dumping query results into json at the db side without pulling results and then doing it in the server side language
<rick_h> tjagoda: well the speed issue is getting a ton better
<rick_h> and once my JS rework lands here in the next week/two I'll let you beta test if you want
<rick_h> the JS changes make it feel a lot faster as well
<rick_h> jrwren: the github thing is that it's great for the code hosting
<rick_h> it's bug tracker has gotten better
<rick_h> but LP has a MUCH bigger feature set and has been tring to evolve for a lot longer
<rick_h> don't get me wrong, I'm not rushing to my my stuff off github, but the direct comparisons are a bit tough
<brousch> tjagoda: that's because we know rick_h is the only man who _can_ fix it
<rick_h> heh
<rick_h> it's tough though. LP is so big. I actually wanted to work with the U1 team, but this came open and took it
<rick_h> now I'm in I see the LP team is a bit of the model for others
<rick_h> and of course now U1 is hiring a dev :P
<rick_h> anyway, if there are speicific bugs let me know. For the next few months my job is to work on bugs I find interesting that are high enough priority
<rick_h> so might even be able to fix a thing/two :)
<brousch> rick_h: well now that you're in, i assume it's easy to move to different departments
<rick_h> brousch: you need to stick in one place for a year and you can do rotations, but I want to stick here for sure since it's a bit of the gold standard for teams
<rick_h> I mean I've been here two months and I feel I'm already a better dev than I was by a significant margin
<brousch> ah
<rick_h> so not unhappy at all, just funny
<rick_h> "i'll sneakin through LP and do cool stuff eventually...oh wait this is kind of cool here"
<brousch> what team is foord on?
<rick_h> he's on a platform team that does other things like the hardware site, the software center paypal integration, etc
<rick_h> mainly works on django sites we pop up forthings
<brousch> who is the rockstar at canonical i can't remember?
<rick_h> he is and barry warsaw
<rick_h> honestly we've got a bunch of python rockstars including one guy who's nick is rockstar :)
<rick_h> https://twitter.com/#!/rockstar_
<brousch> yeah, warsaw
<rick_h> yea, he's a python core guy working on the py3 stuff and side by side python installs
<rick_h> his goal is to have 2.7 and 3.2 side by side coming up all generating their own .pyc and such so you can truly run code on either
<brousch> ubuntu does that very well
<rick_h> right, but there's limitations due to how python works that need rework
<rick_h> see http://www.wefearchange.org/2012/01/debian-package-for-python-2-and-3.html
<brousch> i like how deadsnakes works
<brousch> keep doing whatever that does
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> if barry gets his stuff working and in you won't need it any more
<rick_h> you'd just apt-get install each and could pick the same script and run it on any version any time
<brousch> shut up!
<rick_h> yea, each version would store it's own .pyc, have it's own site-packages, etc
<brousch> does it use the __pycache__ thing i've seen from python3.2?
<rick_h> http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3147/
<rick_h> http://docs.python.org/dev/whatsnew/3.2.html#pep-3147-pyc-repository-directories
<rick_h> and PEP written by Barry Warsaw.
<rick_h> http://docs.python.org/dev/whatsnew/3.2.html#pep-3149-abi-version-tagged-so-files
<rick_h> right after that
<brousch> heh. chrome just crashed and freed up literally 4GB of RAM and swap
 * greg-g only has 4g of ram
<brousch> me too
<greg-g> hah
<greg-g> when chrome runs, nothing else does.
<tjagoda> yay firefox
<brousch> i should set up two profiles for firefox so i could use it for work and persona;
<tjagoda> running firefox + pidgin, using ~875MB
<tjagoda> firefox only has two tabs up however
<brousch> my chrome had been running for 6 days i think
<tjagoda> I put kubuntu on my desktop
<tjagoda> Every time I reboot it forgets how I want the dual heads to work, but remembers all the desktop UI settings as soon as I turn the right head back to extension instead of mirror
<tjagoda> Yay open source =P
<Wolfger> Huh. I wonder why it doesn't remember your dual head settings
<Wolfger> File a bug
<Wolfger> then tell rick_h about your LP experience. :-D
<tjagoda> I should have namedropped rick_h in my application.
<tjagoda> Added a line item "Willing to personally harass the residence of rick_h for the purposes of supporting critical deadlines."
<tjagoda> I look at the canonical applicatoin status and it says Status "Open."
<tjagoda> I dont think there's a way to figure out what the possible statuses are
<Wolfger> Did you get an auto-reply on your submission?
<Wolfger> I got one that said "we're too busy to respond to every app individually, but you can update your stuff at [url]"
<Wolfger> couldn't decide if that was a "we got your app" or a "foad". It didn't actually say either.
<tjagoda> I got the auto reply.
<rick_h> heh
<jrwren> brousch: about:plugins and disable flash. then crhome will use much less ram.
<jjesse> afternoon
<llua> yo
<rick_h> party
<tjagoda> party party?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-22
<cpnangil> howdy
<cpnangil> hows it going?
<rick_h> reading http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/22/business/apple-america-and-a-squeezed-middle-class.html?_r=2&hp
<cpnangil> pretty interesting
<snap-l> thttp://magnatune.com/artists/albums/saros-labyrinth/
<snap-l> Bah, http://magnatune.com/artists/albums/saros-labyrinth/
<snap-l> Good soundtrack-ish music
<cpnangil> Where is everyone from?
<snap-l> Michigan. :)
<snap-l> Most of us are from the Metro-Detroit area.
<brousch> grand rapids
<cpnangil> im close to waterford
<cpnangil> lotus lake
<rick_h> cool, I'm not far from there
<cpnangil> we have a small island here on the lake
<cpnangil> about 2.5 acres
<cpnangil> whewre are you rick_h
<brousch> you live on an island?
<rick_h> cpnangil: in clarkston
<cpnangil> its a small island in lotus lake yep brousch
<brousch> that is cool
<cpnangil> its a perfect getaway in paradise but its still close enough to everything
<llua> detroit
<snap-l> Just watched Star Wars Uncut
<snap-l> Some very good moments
<snap-l> and some incredibly strange moments
<brousch> snap-l++
<snap-l> g'morning
<rick_h> party
<snap-l> Apparently according to some of our blog spam, you can stroke a cat witout being expected to have sex.
<snap-l> wise words.
<brousch> well then i was lied to
<snap-l> Working on the next OMC
<snap-l> brousch: You'll be happy with this one
<snap-l> no new artists, no new albums
<snap-l> It's called "Catchup, Must've Heard, and Relish"
<greg-g> too much red! http://www.flightstats.com/go/FlightStatus/flightStatusByFlight.do;jsessionid=C091D4FD377FFCAC2B2C3D6A62028FEA.web2:8009?id=252479596&airlineCode=CO&flightNumber=5437
<rick_h> ouch
<greg-g> yeah
<greg-g> Status: Scheduled - Delayed 215 minutes
<greg-g> getting worse!
<rick_h_droid> double ouch
<rick_h_droid> man 3+, hours? what happened?
<tjagoda> The first weeks of programming classes always suck
<greg-g> weather, apparently
<tjagoda> "Do this incredibly simple task 5 times, but you cannot use loops"
<rick_h_droid> interesting, no loops allowed eh?
<rick_h_droid> do this thing you'd never do lol
<Blazeix> heh, reminds me of my little brother's class in programming. he had to do something to the numbers 1 through 10, so he used a for loop.
<Blazeix> the professor took off points because they hadn't learned for loops yet; he was supposed to use a while loop
<tjagoda> The questions say "using only the topics covered in class."
<tjagoda> So I can use if's, but not elses
<tjagoda> and definitely no elsifs
<tjagoda> and definitely not loops
<greg-g> wow
<greg-g> definitely not a fan of personalized learning, eh?
<tjagoda> Negative
<tjagoda> I added comments in the code about how much easier it would be with loops.
<Blazeix> this is when you can get creative, and use tail recursion :)
<rick_h_droid> Hah, no loops but break out the recursion
<tjagoda> Had to remember how modulus worked
<tjagoda> for separating integers off of a 5 digit number
<tjagoda> bastards mixing math in my programming =P
<rick_h> hah
<tjagoda> Should've put the solution in using regular expressions but just commented it all out
<tjagoda> definitely not used to Java's strange case sensitivity rules though
<tjagoda> System.out.println being valid where system.out.println is invalid and etc
<greg-g> more Rowan photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/grggrssmr/tags/rowan/
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h_droid> Woot! I someone miss the little guy this weekend?
<greg-g> a lot
<rick_h_droid> Hah looks like dad's making great use of the bjorn
<greg-g> oh yeah, that's Dad's job
<greg-g> is the 49ers game on? twitter is down.
<tjagoda> Man
<tjagoda> that greg-g guy, looks like such a hippy
<rick_h_droid> not yet greg-g
<tjagoda> hippie*
<tjagoda> He's just hiding the baby's tie-dye jumpsuit from the rest of us.
<greg-g> :)
<jjesse> no 49ers hasn't started yet 6:30pm EST
<tjagoda> Joe Brockmeier says grandchildren are CaaS.
<tjagoda> Children as a Service.
<greg-g> harder to scale up, though
<tjagoda> NetBeans makes me angry.
<greg-g> use vim
<tjagoda> Forced to use NetBeans as well. =(
<greg-g> forced? how can they tell? What do you submit?
<tjagoda> Or, well, "Strongly encouraged"
 * greg-g nods
<tjagoda> You zip the netbeans generated project directory
<tjagoda> And send it off through the intertubes.
<brousch> i can't believe netbeans is still around
<tjagoda> I cant believe that they require me to take Java =P
<brousch> get annew school
<Blazeix> we were just talking about netbeans at CHC detroit. apparently it isn't terrible now
<brousch> it's owned by oracle, so i find that nearly impossible to believe
<brousch> actually it was nice when i last used it in 2006
<tjagoda> Our new ERP system runs on Oracle.
<snap-l> tjagoda: I hope you got a nice lunch out of the deal
<tjagoda> The system itself is quite good despite the pain and suffering it runs on.
<tjagoda> I need to learn a language to a solid degree, and then write a CMS system specifically designed for IT
<tjagoda> Because I want one and nothing that exists suits my needs
<brousch> you've tried them all?
<tjagoda> I haven't found one which wasn't geared for mostly sales thusfar
<snap-l> And you've written a CMS in the past?
<tjagoda> I have written absolutely zero in the past.
<tjagoda> Are you insinuating that my complete and utter lack of experience will obstruct my product of perfection?! =P
<rick_h> anyone on G+? do you see me hosting a hangout?
<rick_h> I can't figure out the difference between a hangout with extras and a normal one as far as visibility
<Blazeix> rick_h: no, i don't see you hosting one
<rick_h> bah
<rick_h> ok, so if you do with extras it seems you have to invite via email/chat
<rick_h> and can't just "be hanging out"
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-01-14
<rick_h_> yay wood https://plus.google.com/u/0/116120911388966791792/posts/G2XoMg4i1HD
<jjesse> looks great
<rick_h_> moving forward, good progress tonight
<snap-l> Happy BIrthday, _stink__
<rick_h_> party!
<snap-l> http://decafbad.net/2013/01/14/the-humble-dime-the-hardest-working-coin-in-the-usa/
<dzho> so pooh on illinois and their penny pride, eh?
<_stink__> thanks!
<rick_h_> lol, the daily show found out about the Canadian bridge proposal http://www.thedailyshow.com/full-episodes/wed-january-9-2013-jeff-bridges
<jjesse> morning
 * jjesse pours himself an extra large cup of coffee 
<snap-l> heh
<jrwren> good morning!
<jjesse> my son is on week 6 of coughing
<jjesse> and now it is affecting sleep patterns
<jrwren> been to Doctor?
<jrwren> I've heard whooping cough is going around.
<jjesse> yeah was there at 7am this morning for "open hours"
<jjesse> but no wheezing, no fever, lungs sound good
<jjesse> all that fun stuff
<jjesse> double up on his inhalers and pray it runs it course soon
<brousch> jjesse: We just got done with a week of that
<brousch> ug
<jjesse> we are on week 6
<jjesse> so basically nothing to do
<jrwren> how old?
<jjesse> 4
<jjesse> well 4.5
<JonEdney> Well, I don't know about anyone else, but I miss the 60 degrees we had Saturday.
<snap-l> Yep, me too.
<snap-l> Two Gentle Giant songs on Delicious Agony in the past hour.
 * snap-l needs to get some more Gentle Giant albums
<rick_h_> jjesse: :(
<jjesse> yeah
<rick_h_> meh, I like winter to be winter
<brousch> Snow sucks
<greg-g> it was 34 on my ride to the caltrain this morning
<rick_h_> yea, chilly today
<rick_h_> icy
<rick_h_> but snow rules
<snap-l> bbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<snap-l> You can have my share in spades.
<brousch> You can have my share in shovels
<snap-l> heh
<rick_h_> greg-g: 10wks later...shiny! http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/8381306910/
<snap-l> I saw
<snap-l> ;)
<greg-g> rick_h_: oh man, so jealous!
<rick_h_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/8381307204/ next to my saw I've been using
<greg-g> oh, they're from la crosse, awesome
<rick_h_> yea, guy is from WI that makes them
<greg-g> so nice
 * rick_h_ resists urge to submit 1/2 vaca right now...
<snap-l> "Yeah boss, I want to take the rest of the day off. I'm sawing logs"
<greg-g> heh
<rick_h_> psh, http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/8379174766/in/photostream/ all need to get cut to length
<rick_h_> was waiting for these to arrive
<rick_h_> got them all cut to width and cleaned up last night. So now just lots of sawing ends to the right length and the fun begins
<snap-l> Nice.
<snap-l> btw: ordered JoDee's phone yesterday. Hopefully should have it soon
<snap-l> Galaxy Nexus
<rick_h_> nice, <3 mine
<rick_h_> though erica was on board with the larger size but the other day said it was too big
<snap-l> Once again, JoDee will have a nicer phone than me. ;)
<rick_h_> going to get hard to get her next one as all these phones just keep getting bigger and bigger
<rick_h_> hah, I've got to order my wife a new laptop this week
<rick_h_> :( when she has newer hardware than me
<snap-l> Yeah, the Galaxy S3 seemed a little too big
<snap-l> but then again, she had a Thunderbolt, which was big for the time
<jrwren> s3 is huge
<snap-l> http://smartphones.techcrunch.com/compare/171-245/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-vs-Samsung-Galaxy-S3
<snap-l> Funny enough, they're roughly the same size
<jcastro> I just got an extended battery for my Galaxy nexus
<jcastro> so it's huger
<rick_h_> yea, I gave mine to my wife. I need to get another one. Makes a nice difference
<rick_h_> wasn't that much bigger. When I got the one for the incredible it basically doubled the thickness
<jcastro> yeah
<snap-l> Yeah, as long as it can use a decent case along with it, I think she'll be happy.
<jcastro> luckily samsung phones are so stupidly thin that adding the battery makes them feel normal
<snap-l> That was the big thing with the Thunderbolt: It was already a pretty thick phone
<rick_h_> yea, I can't do cases
<snap-l> The case that I have adds some serious heft to it
<rick_h_> my wife's case makes the phone seem so much larger
<snap-l> I took the case off to clean the phone, and it felt so dainty
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> like it would slip out of my hands at any moment
<jcastro> I can't stand cases
<brousch> cases--
<snap-l> I can't stand cheap cases
<snap-l> This Trident case is quite nice.
<snap-l> Problem with this phone is if I drop it, it separates
<snap-l> the back is on pretty loose.
<brousch> You don't buy a Ferrari and then coat it in bubble wrap
<snap-l> You don't buy a cheeseburger and expect it to take a 5 G drop unscathed
<greg-g> mmmmm, cheeseburger
<Blazeix> gah, using a chaining api, and forgot a semicolon
<Blazeix> crap was chaining where it should not have been. took me 20 minutes to debug
 * rick_h_ hates chaining
<snap-l> I really hate waiting for people to get back with me.
 * snap-l is impatient
<_stink_> no, i will not marry you.
<snap-l> _stink_: That would have been good to know TEN FREAKING YEARS AGO!
<snap-l> *sob*
 * snap-l changes his relationship status with _stink_ to "It's complicated"
<_stink_> look, people change
<_stink_> i want to see other people
<_stink_> it's not you, it's me
<snap-l> Whew, for a second I thought it was me
<snap-l> that takes a load off my mind
<_stink_> *uncomfortable silence*
<snap-l> I like to see other people too, but unfortunately I keep seeing the same person in the mirror
<snap-l> And the restraining order makes it awkward.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-01-15
<rick_h_> I hate windows...ugh
<snap-l> rick_h_: a-yep
<brousch1> rick_h_: Who has foisted this insult upon you?
<rick_h_> meh, stupid medical software stuff
<rick_h_> getting my wife a new laptop and rather than dual boot I'd prefer to just do ubuntu witha windows VM
<rick_h_> but to do that, I have to buy a full real non-oem license to put in the VM
<rick_h_> so not only do I buy a window license I don't need with the new machine, but another more expensive one that costs the same as the SSD for my wife to have a happier computing experience
<brousch1> Hm, how do I tell a python program to use Python3?
<rick_h_> /use/bin/env python3 ?
<Blazeix> *usr
<rick_h_> yea...that
<brousch1> grrrr
<brousch1> I'll just shove a copy of this damn module into my project. It's abandoned anyways
<rick_h_> lol
<brousch1> I'm going crazy
<brousch1> It's like the python files in a module don't see the other files in the module
<brousch1> From a.py I can't do import b even though they are in the same module and there's an __init__.py
<brousch1> Wait a minute. I think they fucked with relative imports in python3
<brousch1> Look at this crap http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0328/#guido-s-decision
<brousch1> I dropped the module that wasn't even close to Python3 ready and implemented what I needed from it via command line tools
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h_> party
<rick_h_> is it friday yet?
<snap-l> Reply hazy. Ask again later.
<rick_h_> damn
<snap-l> So, good day so far?
<jcastro> good day for rick
<jcastro> delicious merge proposals!
<rick_h_> psh :P
<rick_h_> landing day
<snap-l> rick_h_: Oh, you've started using psh?
<rick_h_> 2 down one to go
<snap-l> ;)
<snap-l> Launch days are the worst
<rick_h_> not launch, land
<snap-l> landing = ?
<rick_h_> fortunately all our stuff is still pre-staging/staging
<snap-l> Ah, ok
<snap-l> landing changes vs launching changes
<rick_h_> landing == in trunk
<rick_h_> launching means no server behind port 80
<rick_h_> err means behind server behind port 80 and such
<snap-l> publicly accessible
<rick_h_> there you go
<rick_h_> something like that
<greg-g> hah
<rick_h_> grr, google stuff having issues today
<rick_h_> gmail.com failed to load, now rietveld 500 issues, slow as crap too
<rick_h_> jcastro: just a few fields not required eh? https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/charmworld/qa_form_cleaning/+merge/143365 lol
<jrwren> shite day
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> The Website Ahead Contains Malware!
<rick_h_> Google Chrome has blocked access to techcrunch.com for now.
<snap-l> Good riddance.
 * snap-l can get to Tech Crunch
<rick_h_> in chrome?
<snap-l> Yeah
<snap-l> Are you in beta?
<rick_h_> dev yea
<snap-l> Hm
<jrwren> why would you want to go to that web page?
<rick_h_> was following a link to see wtf the FB announcement was
<snap-l> Graph Search
<snap-l> now can we please stop caring what valley hipsters think is near?
<snap-l> neat, even. ;)
<jcastro> rick_h_: heh yeah
<jcastro> I should have been more specific with you in the first place
<rick_h_> all good, got it worked out
<brousch> I finally got that Python3 project released in stable condition. My first release in over a year
<jrwren> cool
<jrwren> so its final. python3 is the default and best.
<brousch> he
<brousch> h
<brousch> I might have another one to jump on now
<greg-g> man, confluence (by Atlassian) is horrible
<snap-l> Which one is that?
<greg-g> why do they give free licenses to floss projects? it just hurts floss projects
<greg-g> can you see https://wiki.benetech.org/dashboard.action
<greg-g> yeah, that's public, the one that looks like that
<snap-l> Yeah. Looks like most Atlassian fare
<jrwren> a lot of 15yo projects are ugly like that.
<greg-g> it's not just the ugly part
<snap-l> At lot of Java applications are ugly like that
<greg-g> it's, I clicked on the "view history" link on a wiki page, looked at who edited, great, the saw the link "go back to page information" which totally sounded wrong, but it must know where I came from, so ok, NOPE, there's this weird ass summary of a wiki page that isn't the page
<snap-l> greg-g: Atlassian seems like a company that wants to do good things, but has a butt that's full of lead (named Java and their legacy codebase)
<greg-g> heh, fair
<greg-g> I know nothing of them, just only been a user of confluence a couple times
<snap-l> They have some interesting interoperability
<snap-l> We had their ticket tracking software for one project that linked together with Fisheye (which was a repo-checker)
<greg-g> huh
<snap-l> That it worked as well as it did was shocking
<snap-l> Jira
<greg-g> yeah, that's the other time I've used their stuff, was at UMich where the Med School dept I worked in used it for issue tracking
<snap-l> Were I to do everything in house, and had money to burn, I'd probably take it seriously.
<greg-g> Sakai also uses it
<snap-l> Barring that, I'd probably either pay someone else to host it, or use OSS
<snap-l> seemed about the same effort either way.
<jrwren> jira is a baby step up from bugzilla
<snap-l> It wasn't horrible to use, just felt like every other issue / project tracking system: clunky, ill fitting, and baroque.
<greg-g> heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-01-16
<rick_h_> http://securityblog.verizonbusiness.com/2013/01/14/case-study-pro-active-log-review-might-be-a-good-idea/ ok, lmao
<JonEdney> lol
<JonEdney> My work would love to hear that, spend all day reviewing SSH logs.
<Blazeix> well, i'm quitting Awesome
<rick_h_> Blazeix: where to?
<rick_h_> or what did they do to you?
<Blazeix> version 3.5 pulled another "hey let's change the config file format agin"
<rick_h_> or both
<rick_h_> bah!
<Blazeix> so i'm switching herbstluftwm
<Blazeix> the only downside is i need to copy paste that name
<rick_h_> yea, still on 3.4.13 here
<rick_h_> du what?!
<Blazeix> yeah...
<Blazeix> tried xmonad and wmfs first, but wasn't a fan
<rick_h_> well, I'll be curious to check out your setup at CHC
 * rick_h_ checks what's going to be in 13.04
<Blazeix> herbstluftwm out-of-the-box is how i was trying to configure xmonad and wmfs
<rick_h_> yea, why I liked awesome. My config is so small. Really just defining the number of spaces and keyboard shortcuts
<rick_h_> hmm, looks like raring is still 3.4.14
<rick_h_> so maybe I'll have time to do it when I want vs forced into it. But maybe it's time to give xmonad that shot I kept promising I would
<rick_h_> man, you thought saying you used "Awesome" was bad...herbstluftwm is full of suck
<Blazeix> herbstluftwm just uses dzen for the bar, so i'm trying to convince myself that i can just finally learn dzen then bring it with me to future wms
<Blazeix> at least it's googleable
<Blazeix> i suppose wmii would be the way to go for a less sucky name
<Blazeix> (har!)
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> hmm, the screenshots are kind of strange. Tiling but not tiling
<rick_h_> bah, who sees wallpaper in a tiling wm? that seems broken. :P
<Blazeix> yeah, you can do the whole 'manual tiling' thing if you want
<Blazeix> right now i'm just ignoring that
<rick_h_> ah, ok
<snap-l> OK, what the hell is a herbstluftwm?
<snap-l> Seriously, I think I could come up with a better name from a scrabble board and boggle cubes.
<snap-l> "Hey, have you heard of my new software? It's calle drufflebuttskin"
<brousch1> Awesome! Where can I buy it?
<snap-l> Form me on my new github alternative gitflorpanshits
<Blazeix> it apparently means 'autumn air' in german
<brousch1> I often turn to the German language to describe relaxing and pleasant things
<Blazeix> brousch1++
<rick_h_> ok, lost any interest in google glass now http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=047lMUJMo8Y
<snap-l> rick_h_: No tiling windowmanager?
<rick_h_> guess not :P
<brousch> I'm sure Canonical is working on UbuntuMonacle or something
<snap-l> Man, her head bounces more than Evil Otto
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> it's a bit creepy, and definitely not liking the look of a room full of glass wearers
<snap-l> I'm not sure they could make this look more like a SNL skit
<brousch> It's just  a phase. It will displace phones. Then contact lenses will displace the glasses
<snap-l> I'm just wondering where the uncomfortable laughter fits in
<rick_h_> heh, so this is the phone version of that old brick phone?
<rick_h_> meh, I'll go with the watch over glass atm
<snap-l> rick_h_: When we're all brains in jars, you'll look on this day fondly.
<brousch> You will look silly with your arm in front of your face as you watch a movie
<rick_h_> lol, maybe so I guess
<snap-l> brousch: You'll look even more silly when you walk off a cliff while watching a movie on glass.
<brousch> Who walks? I'll be driving off a cliff
<snap-l> rick_h_: Would you bring that ball chair tonight?
<rick_h_> snap-l: rgr, let me move it out of the office up by the door
<snap-l> brousch: while watching Thelma and Louise, no doubt.
<snap-l> Thank you, sir. :)
<brousch> Ball chair? Is that a tiny chair for your balls?
<snap-l> Yes, it's the standing desk for my nuts
<rick_h_> lmao
<brousch> apparently I need to watch more late-night QVC
<snap-l> brousch: Nah, they featured it on The Today Show.
<snap-l> "Oh wow, this really is more ergonomic"
<rick_h_> well it's less a chair and just an excercise ball
<rick_h_> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0017W2CLU/ref=wms_ohs_product
<rick_h_> vs http://www.amazon.com/Gaiam-Balance-Ball-Chair-Black/dp/B0007VB4NE/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1358342708&sr=1-1&keywords=ball+chair'
<rick_h_> well, minux the ' at the end
<snap-l> Ah, OK
<brousch> Ah, one of those. Dwight Shrute had one
<snap-l> rick_h_: I just hope Pixel doesn't get bored, and stick a claw in it
<brousch> Now I want one
<rick_h_> snap-l: it's pretty tough. I used to play with the boy with it
<snap-l> 65cm?
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> think so
<snap-l> OK.
 * snap-l puts one on rick_h_'s gift list (really wondering how the cat will handle this)
<greg-g> ok, next time I buy new headphones, I'm getting ones with a coiled cord
<snap-l> Yet another reminder of why I'll never buy another logitech keyboard ever again
<snap-l> Pried off the space bar on the keyboard, and now I can't get it back on
<snap-l> so now I'm using an old Apple keyboard.
<snap-l> Argh
<snap-l> Has not been a particularly good technology day so far
<jcastro> heh, I love my logitech kb
<snap-l> I did too
<snap-l> Now I have to get used to this keyboard, which feels very mushy
<snap-l> got used to the chicklet feeling
<brousch> snap-l: I knew you'd relapse!
<snap-l> brousch: hush
<snap-l> My PSU is making noise, my keboard is off...
<snap-l> My computer zen is shaken
<brousch> I'm about due for my 6 month OSX relapse, but I actually don't feel it coming on this time
<brousch> Maybe because I am still running 12.04
<rick_h_> snap-l: you need me to bring some kb samples to CHC too?
<widox> speaking of keyboards...
<widox> rick_h_: you get the filco in yet?
<rick_h_> widox: yep, been using it this week
<rick_h_> much better feel than the leopold
<rick_h_> nice to be back on a 10less
<widox> anymore double keypresses?
<rick_h_> fewer. I think I might have one a day now
<widox> huh
<brousch> Lay off the coffee
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> widox: want me to bring it tonight?
<widox> ooh, sure.
<widox> did you end up getting a new wrist pad yet?
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> have the leather wrist pad
<widox> the filco one?
<widox> was going to bring mine out, if you wanted to check it out
<rick_h_> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,palm_rests&pid=hm_prlb
<rick_h_> sure thing, I'll bring mine and we can compare. I'm not 100% sold on it. It's really solid.
<rick_h_> used to that gel one with some give, but we'll see
<widox> ah, it looks pretty similar to that one
<snap-l> rick_h_: If you'd bring that brown keyboard by, I wouldn't mind having another go at it.
<rick_h_> snap-l: well I've got an old logitech, the rest will be too loud I think
<rick_h_> widox: has the cherry brown leopold now
<widox> buwhaa
<snap-l> Oh, nuts. :)
<snap-l> No worries then. ;)
<snap-l> rick_h_: You just have Cherry Blue switches, then, right?
<rick_h_> yea, I've got two keyboards now with cherry blues, and the unicomp.
<rick_h_> unless you're interested in a MS natural split, have a couple of those
<snap-l> Nah, that's OK. I hate split keyboards.
<rick_h_> yea, didn't think you did
<rick_h_> but I do have an old logitech normal cheapo keyboard if yuo need
<snap-l> Nah, I think I'm good.
<rick_h_> ok
<snap-l> Though if you accidentlly brought a Blue by... ;)
<rick_h_> hah ok.
<snap-l> Thank you. :)
<widox> KB party!
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> mutt
<snap-l> bah
<Blazeix> mutts go woof, snap-l.
<jhansonxi> mutts are better than pure-breds, IMOH
<snap-l> heh
<jrwren> mmmm. bread
<jrwren> fresh baked bread nom nom
<snap-l> Yeah, I like mutts, mostly because I can relate.
<snap-l> jrwren: Bread Machines FTW
<jrwren> nah, not nearly as good as what you can do by hand
<snap-l> Really, so you can mow the lawn while making bread. I'm impressed. ;)
 * snap-l imagines jrwren cleans clothes by hand too. ;)
<brousch> Clean them? He just knits new ones every time
<snap-l> jrwren: I've got just the thing for you: http://ur1.ca/cjpe0
<brousch> geesz. expensive
<brousch> Could build your own for less
<snap-l> I figured if I was using an affiliate link, I'd go with the most expensive one. ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-01-17
<snap-l> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1539743/
<snap-l> On the one hand, I think this is a newat dea
<greg-g> lame no line wrapping
<snap-l> on the other hand, I just thousands of dryer-fucking-with-bad-ground electonic musicicians giggle with glee.
<snap-l> Oh, I just visted the site.
<snap-l> Essentially, it's a list of videos and speeches featuring rms.
<snap-l> Will be interesting seeing both dryer-fucking-with-bad-groud electronic music mingling with rms speeches
<snap-l> maybe we could mash them together, or is that too Lessig
<greg-g> snap-l: oh, cool, they're talking about MediaGoblin!
<snap-l> Howdy.
<rick_h_> party
<rick_h_> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004WOF7S0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00
<snap-l> Hello from the bouncy ball chair and clicky keyboard. :)
<snap-l> Pretty soon it's tiling windowmanagers all the way down, isn't it? ;)
<snap-l> Pixel is liking my regular desk chair is free, though.
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> Funny enough, the ball expanded in the car because I had the heat on
<snap-l> so what was initially a little push into the car became a little more interesting. :)
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> air, gotta love it
<rick_h_> just a little bit in there
<snap-l> I can see why people like this. It's actually pretty comfortable.
<snap-l> Will be interesting to see how Friday plays out.
<rick_h_> yea, do it for a full work day and you'll find your stomach aching
<rick_h_> it takes muscles to keep yourself centered/upright
<snap-l> That's fine. Seems to be my weakest point
<rick_h_> the other thing is that you lose height adjustment
<rick_h_> so your desk needs to be about right
<snap-l> I can't do a sit-up without feeling it vibrate under the strain
<rick_h_> I had to bring the adjustable desk pretty low to get a good arm position for typing
<snap-l> It's actually right around where my seat is
<snap-l> I have short legs, so this is fine
<snap-l> JoDee says I'm laying an egg.
<rick_h_> lmao
<snap-l> http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/01/break-your-mobile-contract-prepaid-provider-ting-will-reimburse-you-if-you-switch/
<snap-l> Man, it's going to be hard to wait until Februaryy.
<Blazeix> rick_h_: btw, http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Awesome_3.4_to_3.5
<snap-l> So pary of it is Lua is also changing.
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<greg-g> why I never trusted Mendeley: http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/17/elsevier-mendeley-education/
<n0p> sorry if this is a repeat, but anyone going to Stallman today? /cc jcastro
<n0p> *to see
<n0p> http://www.eecs.umich.edu/eecs/etc/events/showevent.cgi?2548
<greg-g> I would love to, I have no idea what he's talkinb about according to the anstract
<greg-g> wow, cold hands make weird typos :)
<jcastro> huh?
<jcastro> n0p: are you joking?
<n0p> no, was serious
<n0p> as odd as he is, he is kinda a big deal, no?
<jcastro> not to me he isn't. :p
<greg-g> would be an interesting talk, regardless of the size of his deal
<jcastro> I've seen one of his talks
<jcastro> they're all the same
<greg-g> that doesn't follow, but ok ;)
<jcastro> I mean, if you have never seen one and want to go, then sure
<rick_h_> meh, I respect the guy but no desire to get into the same room
<jcastro> but I don't know why you'd want to go to that on purpose, but that's just me
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> jcastro: woodworking tonight
<rick_h_> http://www.semiww.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12473
<jcastro> rick_h_: I've got no time tonight unfortunately
<rick_h_> all good
<jcastro> rick_h_: I want to show you a pine breadbox I found at an antique place for like 20 bucks
<jcastro> it's epic
<rick_h_> nice!
<jcastro> rick_h_: on the plus side, you'll be learning and collaborating with others. n0p will just be wasting his time.
<jcastro> :)
<rick_h_> ouch
<rick_h_> how do you really feel?
<n0p> :-) not sure if i'm going yet, was looking for more of a reason
<jcastro> if you want to hang out and have a beer
<jcastro> that would be way more fun
<jrwren> jcastro: did you know AWS meeting was Tuesday night?
<jcastro> jrwren: ! no
<jcastro> dang, I need to get a car
<jcastro> I am missing all these tech things in AA
<jrwren> no car?
<jrwren> you live right on bus line, don't you?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I have not yet gotten over the cold, I know, I know.
<jrwren> any excuse is good by me. I never go anywhere.
<jrwren> http://www.awsmichigan.org/  it still says meets in dexter, but it actually meets at Arbor Networks now
<rick_h_> OMG I want one http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/01/lenovos-new-thinkpad-x131e-chromebook-can-take-licking-keep-ticking/
<rick_h_> a chromebook with a nipple!
<rick_h_> damn schools
<rick_h_> doh, wtf
<jcastro> http://www.jasonbock.net/jb/Default.aspx?blog=entry.7c334037d1a9437d9fa6506e2f35eaac
<jcastro> that one is for you rick
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> as someone that's done both it's not quite the same...but makse for a good joke
<rick_h_> bwuahaha, love it when software fixes crap. seehttp://www.suntimes.com/sports/17633646-419/bears-coach-marc-trestman-feels-urgency-to-win.html vs http://r.bmark.us/u/205e0c34f284c5
<n0p> i'm having weird magic mime type issues on 12.10, anyone running this care to test for me? https://gist.github.com/4559004
<n0p> it's telling me it's a C++ file however other (older) boxes tell me php script
<rick_h_> same here
<n0p> :-/ ok, thanks
<rick_h_> lol https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=526056
<n0p> yeah, found someone report a php bug for it to, heh (not a php bug)
<rick_h_> right, seems like upstream file'd made some choices
<rick_h_> of course this link is from 2010 so :/
<rick_h_> talk about hard things to google for though
<rick_h_> file, mime, type
<n0p> yeah
<rick_h_> ]% mimetype /tmp/delme.php                                                                                    (rharding@toraken:~)
<rick_h_> /tmp/delme.php: application/x-php
<n0p> hmm, me too on that
<n0p> annoying thing is, trying to fix something else, just that this is breaking a test for me to run local
<n0p> no time for tangents
<snap-l> file made some chages in later releases
<snap-l> I remember file having some more useful "magic" in later releases
<jrwren> google for coreutils file
<jrwren> nope, even that doesn't work
<n0p> i've moved on for now.. just commented the text so i could do my real issue. will have to look into the magic stuff later in my free time, ha!
<n0p> s/text/test/
<n0p> https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=53035
<n0p> not a php bug
<snap-l> Tried to print out the Wired Larry Page article as a PDF
<snap-l> apparently Wired is all about making paper look like shit.
<snap-l> I'm pretty sure it's their mission statement.
<snap-l> "make paper look like shit"
<rick_h_> did you try to r.bmark.us it first?
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> linky?
<snap-l> http://www.wired.com/business/2013/01/ff-qa-larry-page/all/
<snap-l> rick_h_: OK, r.bmark.us is FUCKING AWESOME
<brousch> NEWSFLASH: EVERYTHING RICK_H DOES IS FUCKING AWESOME
<_stink_> pip install rick_h
<_stink_> now i have my very own!
<snap-l> _stink_: I don't think you have all of the dependencies installed
<_stink_> damnit
<_stink_> pip install... woodworking?
<snap-l> pip install subaru-outback. pip install clicky-keyboard
<_stink_> hahaha
<snap-l> pip install standing-desk
<brousch> pip install live-in-doctor
<rick_h_> you guys are evil
<rick_h_> http://uploads.mitechie.com/larry_page.pdf so fail on the initial image thing
<rick_h_> but seems like the rest is there/readable
<rick_h_> so yea, missing the issue snap-l :P
<rick_h_> http://r.bmark.us/u/6fd32dfd2d3def for the record there
<rick_h_> ok, my work her is done. Off to woodworking.
<rick_h_> here
<rick_h_> doh
<greg-g> hehe, someone I know at the RMS talk at UMich: "Listening to Stallman has the trappings of a sermon. A holy man tells us how to live. We nod our heads, but continue to sin."
<brousch> I can officially make an app that runs on Linux and Android with Kivy
<brousch> woohoo!
<snap-l> iYours looks much better.
<snap-l> Also, my chrome save to PDF looked awful by comparison
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-01-18
<brousch> http://django.2scoops.org/
<brousch> I have written a Kivy app for Android. Give this a try https://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/SayThis-1.0-debug.apk
<brousch> you might have to turn up your media volume
<snap-l> rick_h_:  I think this ball has a leak.
<snap-l> Either that, or I'm a fatass.
<Blazeix> is the leak suspiciously kitten-shaped?
<snap-l> not that I'm aware of
<snap-l> She hasn't gone near it
<snap-l> since it's bigger than her, and moves ominously
<rick_h_> snap-l: so that was the site, sent through the bookmarklet to r.bmark.us and then using the chrome print to pdf from there
<rick_h_> snap-l: a leak? hmm, maybe the move did something. I only had to top if off when I brought it over
<rick_h_> oh well
<jhansonxi> All you need is an air supply, valve, pressure sensor, microcontroller, and a bit of software for the ball to have automatic assjustments
<snap-l> heh
<snap-l> rick_h_: It seems to get a little soft when I inflate it
<snap-l> so it's not nearly as inflated. Feels like a beach ball
 * snap-l went to Microcenter this evening to look at keyboards
<snap-l> Theyy had some Cherry switch models (Razer had Blue, and Logitech had a new gaming model that had some Browns
<snap-l> Saw a Thermaltake that didn't look nearly like the unholy matrimony of a Tank and a keyboard
<snap-l> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/store/Product.aspx?C=1154&SC=1165&ID=1471
<snap-l> Everything else had macro keys, or Blue switches
<snap-l> unfortunately, being Microcenter, the line was ridiculous, so I left it there.
<snap-l> Good morning
<brousch> My app is a big hit with my 5 year old
<brousch> He is busy spelling potty words and making the phone say them
<snap-l> Hahahahah
<_stink_> haha
<snap-l> http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2013/01/18/sportz
<snap-l> rick_h_: I've been *ordered* to get a new keyboard.
<snap-l> Ordered a Leopold Cherry Black Fullsize with the silencer pads (just in case)
<snap-l> so, thank you. :)
<rick_h_> snap-l: lol
<rick_h_> I'd have said get the brown with the pads, but ok
<widox> snap-l: silencer pads?
<brousch> snap-l: The one he let you borrow was so loud you were banned from using it?
<rick_h_> ok, back
<widox> snap-l: something like this? http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html
<snap-l> brousch: I'm still using it, and JoDee has pretty much said "you are getting a keyboard"
<snap-l> I think she was miffed that i came home from Microcenter empty-handed
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> (that's a first)
<rick_h_> well, when ordered to get a new toy...you must comply
<snap-l> widox: No, I got the pads that fit on the bottom
<snap-l> I think it'll be quiet enough without them, but not taking any chances.
<snap-l> http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide#post_6009482
<rick_h_>  :( not tactile
<snap-l> rick_h_: I don't tend to be a tactile person anyway.
<rick_h_> interesting though, 60g of force vs 45 for browns
<snap-l> I've been typing on rubber domes, remember? :)
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> I spent a good 20+ minutes in the game keyboard aisle checking out keyboards and the different switches, and the blacks felt nice.
<widox> snap-l: ah ok. well, if they dont' work out I have a pack of those rubber dampeners you can try
<widox> I got a mis-shipment of them
<snap-l> widox: Ah, cool. Thank you.
<widox> instead of keycaps, I got  dampners :-/
<widox> yep
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> I don't think there are any keyboards that are widely available that use the Cherrry Clear switches.
<rick_h_> I found one but they're never in stock
<rick_h_> and now I can't find it doh
<snap-l> btw: if anyone wants a corded Apple keyboard, please let me know
<snap-l> It's the white model before the aluminium one.
<snap-l> I Think Apress is trying for the "why the hell did they publish a book on that" award from Packt: http://www.apress.com/9781430246022
<snap-l> s/trying/vying/
<brousch> heh
<snap-l> http://www.brython.info/index_en.html <- my bathing suit area just got tight.
 * brousch hopes it's not a picture of snap-l's bathing suit area
<brousch> snap-l: Sounds similar to http://www.skulpt.org/
<snap-l> Interesting
<snap-l> http://magnatune.com/artists/albums/wavebuffet-vernmorceaux/
<snap-l> JoDee's phone arrived.
<snap-l> Now to play patient until I can register it
<brousch> What'd she get?
<snap-l> Galaxy Nexus
<snap-l> So she once again has a better phone than I do (relatively speaking)
<snap-l> At least she has the Nexus part. I think the hardware is roughly comparable.
<snap-l> save for my camera has more MP than hers.
<brousch> nice
<snap-l> yeah, I'm looking forward to activating it
<snap-l> Have to wait, as Ting has a promo where they'll pay your early termination fee if you activate in February
<snap-l> so I have the phone, just need to wait an additional two weeks
<greg-g> oh right, nice
<brousch> Hm, interesting
<widox> snap-l: a fine test of willpower!
<snap-l> widox: I'm too impatient for willpower.
<snap-l> greg-g: It's like they knew I was waffling because of the ETF
<brousch> Mail it to rick_h_ and by the time he mails it back it will be time
<snap-l> and decided what the heck, let's pay it for everyone in February.
<snap-l> brousch: Hell... no...
<snap-l> It's in a secret, undisclosed location
<rick_h_> bwuhahahaha http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/8392505163/in/photostream
<brousch> I don't get it
<brousch> You got wood?
<rick_h_> it's my awesome lumber
<rick_h_> yep, came in the mail today
<rick_h_> <3 the look of it
 * snap-l passes on the obvious wood for wood joke
<rick_h_> booo
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-01-19
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> BTW: OMC is on metalinjection.fm
<jhansonxi> News about Stallman in MI: http://www.michigandaily.com/news/tech-advocate-encourages-open-source-programs
<greg-g> lol
<greg-g> headline fail
<greg-g> s/headline/url/
<jhansonxi> greg-g: I saw that also.  That's taking the GNU/Linux argument a bit too far. :D
<jjesse-home> afternoon
<jhansonxi> FYI: No more getdeb, needs new maintainer: https://plus.google.com/+getdeb/posts/FF1gRuZN7pM
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-01-20
<snap-l> jhansonxi_: I'm of two minds about getdeb and playdeb
<snap-l> Seems whenever I run any of the repos on there, I get into trouble.
<jhansonxi_> snap-l: I've rarely had trouble.  Only time I can think of was with FrostWire a while ago.
<derekv> damn this icu
<tony-smlr> SMLR is Live Video: http://www.youtube.com/user/tbemus?v=XtFCJ8uU7SM , Audio: http://kwisher.dyndns-at-home.com:8000/streaming
<derekv> monitor output on laptop borken, mousewheel broken, turns out android sdk in bsd is a big pita, fighting my way out of an update gone crappy, microusb port on phone has bad connection
<derekv> i want all new stuff
<brousch> derekv: I have been using adb wifi instead of a cable
<brousch> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ttxapps.wifiadb&hl=en
<derekv> brousch: can't charge wifi though
<brousch> heh, true
<derekv> i hate the everything but one important thing law of operating systems
<derekv> any OS you'd otherwise be happy running will work well for everything but one important thing
<brousch> I hadn't heard of that, but it sounds true
<derekv> swear to god one day i'm just going to be like, welp i guess i can't do that thing.
<brousch> Well that's me and games
<derekv> huh well i have two 1tb drives in this thing
<derekv> thats plenty of room for multiple oss
<derekv> os's
<brousch> Of course you could work on providing the missing functionality to the OS of your choice
<brousch> Which is what I'm doing with Android
<derekv> what are you working on?
<brousch> Python programming on Android
<derekv> jython?
<derekv> or native?
<brousch> Using Kivy now
<brousch> It compiles to ARM and you include the executable in your apk
<derekv> are there wrappers for the android sdk gui stuff?
<brousch> Then you can swap out the main.pyo with your own main.py and go to town
<brousch> No, they use their own GUI. It's based on opengl
<brousch> Kivy runs on OSX, linux, windows, android and ios
<brousch> It's pretty slick, but a young project so there's some rough edges
<derekv> i bet it does everything except one important thing i need
<brousch> probably more than one ;)
<brousch> So help us fill in the gaps
<derekv> there are so many projects to potentially join
<brousch> I know
<snap-l> Evening
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-01-13
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, the codex alera stuff is ok. Nice quiet story time. Not mind bending, but kept interesting enough. Every once in a while I'd catch myself going "Oooh, good word there, well played"
<rick_h_> audible reader did a pretty good job with it
<cmaloney> Very cool.
<cmaloney> Jim Butcher does write rather well
<rick_h_> yea, the writing, as far as structure and such is really well done
<rick_h_> the story is ok. It's not epic, but it's above your average by a notch.
<rick_h_> and like everything, you have to mentally just skip over a few things :)
<cmaloney> Sadly there's a lot of middling fantasy out there.
<cmaloney> I did like Dragon's Ring and Dog and Dragon
<rick_h_> meh, I read some middling stuff. It's casual time for me so I probably put up with more than some
<cmaloney> Not sure it's stand-out but it definitely had some humor to it
<rick_h_> I just put The Hurog Duology on my wishlist to go through next
<rick_h_> rated pretty high
<cmaloney> Will check it out
<rick_h_> I've got the first book to something like 4 series downloaded to check out
<rick_h_> figure read the first and if it's any good go through the rest
<rick_h_> which is what ended up happening with codex alera
<cmaloney> I'm half-assedly reading The Lord of the Isles
<rick_h_> hmm, 3 stars
<cmaloney> it's part of a longer series
<cmaloney> Written well but starting off really slowly.
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> nothing like starting the morning off buying woot wine. I feel like I should be sneaky buying alcohol at 8am http://wine.woot.com/offers/harvest-moon-rrv-pinot-noir-3
<cmaloney> rick_h_: What posessed you? :)
<rick_h_> :)
<cmaloney> Sounds like it'll be a middling wine
<rick_h_> well ratings on cellertracker are low 80s to low 90s
<rick_h_> and I like other pinots from that area of sonoma
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Piece of advice: Winde scores are rubbish
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> point is mainly some people like it and I like some from that area
<cmaloney> I used to go by those scores and frankly I don't think there's any difference between an 88 and a 92
<rick_h_> it's all personal taste
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Yeah, no worries. Will be interested to see what pans out. :)
<cmaloney> Just feels like a fire-sale on a not-particularly-outstanding year.
<rick_h_> well, this is my second one
<rick_h_> the first one came with a nice note from the vinyard "come out and taste our wines, join our wine club, get more wine here"
<rick_h_> so feels more like a sales/trial kind of thing
<rick_h_> based on that one buy
<cmaloney> Ah, OK.
<cmaloney> It's a wine business card. ;)
<rick_h_> yea, "buy two get one free and check out our catalog"
<cmaloney> brousch: http://dadmetal.bandcamp.com/album/dad-metal-vol-i
<brousch> Might be worth getting my headphones out to listen to at work
<greg-g> hah
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Stop trying to woo my wife with numbers. ;)
<rick_h_> oh boy, whoops
<rick_h_> too
<rick_h_> damn phone
<brousch> It was too funny to ignore
<rick_h_> I completely missed it
<brousch> Now I have to turn my lewd remark into a frowny face
<cmaloney> hah
<rick_h_> hah, and the sounds of 10,000 technophiles screaming 'noooooo' is heard across the land http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/13/google-acquires-nest/?ncid=rss_truncated
<greg-g> lol
<rick_h_> it does make me hold out hope for connected home gadgets though
<rick_h_> googleio showed off all that stuff 2 years ago and been nadda since
<brousch> Just make your own with raspberrypis and sensors
<rick_h_> I've got enough to do than dealing with a bunch of little rpi programming and such
<greg-g> one company to rule your whole life. from your kids photos to your house temperature (oh, and did we mention that we have the audio recording from those thermostats? oh yeah, that too)
<greg-g> ;)
<rick_h_> yea, double edged sword. I just want to be able to control it all from my phone. Each company doing their own thing is annoying
<rick_h_> but hate to put all your eggs in the one basket
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> speaking of rpis, I kinda want to get one to treat as a mini server
<jrwren> omg, google!!! I blame NEST for selling to them :)
<jrwren> greg-g: $29 at microcenter right now. get two!
<brousch> You'll also need an SD card (class 10)
<greg-g> was thinking about getting the NOOB card
<greg-g> I want as little futzing time as possible
<brousch> bah, you just use dd to write the image
<greg-g> sure
<greg-g> ok
<brousch> dd bs=4M if=myrpi.img of=/dev/sdb
<greg-g> after that, install ArkOS or something and play
<jrwren> beagleboneblack was pretty good server OOTB.
 * greg-g looks
<jrwren> it comes with onboard storage, so just plug it in, it DHCPs and you can SSH to it.
<brousch> No, the image is the base OS, usually rpi debian edition
<greg-g> brousch: ArkOS installs on top of that, I believe, no? or did I misunderstand ArkOS?
<brousch> I hadn't heard of arkos
<greg-g> https://arkos.io/
<greg-g> I guess it is the whole OS
<greg-g> but yeah, dd that on to the sd card
<brousch> greg-g: It looks like ArkOS has a script you download and run on your desktop. It creates the arkos image on the SD
<brousch> I assume it does the dd for you
<brousch> But there are crazy installers and such that are for people who don't know how to dd an image. I find them harder to use and less reliable than dd
 * greg-g nods
<jrwren> wtf is ArkOS?
<jrwren> i've only used openelec :]
<greg-g> jrwren: the new sexy in self-hosted stuff
<rick_h_> http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2014/01/a-better-way-to-explore-and-learn-on.html is interesting. Building tooling on top of github to overcome UI issues
<rick_h_> I wonder how this will work over time as big players get into github since it's closed.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-01-14
<rick_h_> I...want...to...try...this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFr0m1MTYuo
<cmaloney> Evemomg
<cmaloney> Evening even
<cmaloney> rick_h_: That's ridiculous. :)
<rick_h_> he caught a fish!
<cmaloney> That was one surprised fish no doubt
<cmaloney> The midi version of under the boardwalk is totally making this mood.
<cmaloney> (not)
<cmaloney> What is the point of the dude surfing on the copter?
<rick_h_> decorations?
<rick_h_> I mean, why did WW2 pilots paint on their planes? :P
<cmaloney> They didn't paint their planes in lead.
<cmaloney> well, actually they probably did
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> That fish has one hell of a story to tell
<cmaloney> http://other98.com/wall-street-give-your-bonuses-to-the-people-you-made-homeless/
<rick_h_> youtube is sucking me in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9f1ov3pdCc
<rick_h_> there went the last hour
<rick_h_> holy crap, his plane threw out flares!
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Sheesh. :)
<rick_h_> it started out looking at a quad copter vidoes
<rick_h_> then small airplanes, then bigger ones, then jet ones...
<rick_h_> and then there's a freaking international championship!
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Dude, it is a HUGE rabbit hole.
<cmaloney> and there's a wood-working component for the planes
<rick_h_> watch that video! one of hte planes has a pilot that moves around and little working lcd screens for the pilot controls
<cmaloney> Hah, that's cool
<rick_h_> they're like animatronics and planes and and and and
<rick_h_> *mind blown*
<jsivak> rick_h_: thanx.. there goes 30 min of productivity.. ;P
<jsivak> though I bookmarked the quad-copter..  that would be a perfect 'up-north' toy
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> jsivak: you hear anything on your pypi stuff?
<jsivak> yeah, BeautifulSoup4 was "mistakenly" uploaded in 2013.10; and then some recent change to pypi made it disapper; the author knows what to do but doesn't have time to fix yet.
<rick_h_> gotcha
<rick_h_> sucky
<jsivak> .. so I'm just monitoring the directory at pypi.python.org/simple/beautifulsoup4 now.
<jsivak> but I think its related to the mirror-to-CDN transfer and that pip update you linked me to yesterday
<jsivak> as well..
<jsivak> I'm going to make it to MUG tomorrow.. are they still "dining" at RedLobster after?
<cmaloney> Absolutely.
<cmaloney> jsivak: ^^
<cmaloney> Looking forward to seeing you there.
<jsivak> haven't had popcorn shrimp in ages..
<cmaloney> They're still sea-bugs. ;)
<jsivak> he
<cmaloney> Happy Birthday _stink_
<cmaloney> !
<cmaloney> Good morning everyone.
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> MUG meeting tonight about ipV6
<rick_h_> woot woot
<cmaloney> Promises to be a great evening
<cmaloney> and we have a book to give away
<brousch> ipV4 is enough for everyone
 * cmaloney drops brousch's machine to 640K
<_stink_> cmaloney: thanks!
<greg-g> happy birthday _stink_ :)
<_stink_> greg-g: thanks!
 * rick_h_ goes to get a rope http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/14/fcc-open-internet-order-struck-down/
<cmaloney> rick_h_: This FCC chairman is a stooge
<cmaloney> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/01/patent-stunner-under-attack-nations-most-notorious-troll-sues-federal-govt/
<cmaloney> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/01/net-neutrality-is-half-dead-court-strikes-down-fccs-anti-blocking-rules/
<cmaloney> After reading Ars' article I'm starting to think this is a good thing
<cmaloney> since the FCC will need to be more stern with their recommendations
<cmaloney> honestly if they call ISPs common carriers that would be quite awesome.
<cmaloney> But I think it would require the FCC chairman to break his programming
<cmaloney> http://www.reddit.com/r/boardgameporn
<cmaloney> I... don't. .. even...
<rick_h_> ruh roh
<rick_h_> time for a dns blockage
<brousch> cmaloney: Please put your pants back on
<cmaloney> hah
<cmaloney> It's not as bad as it might first appear.
<rick_h_> *yet*
 * brousch covers his eye
<greg-g> having my parents in town is awesome, only drawback is when they're hanging out at my house, downstairs with Rowan, it's a bit more distracting than normal (my dad's voice is a bit louder than Carrie's, and Rowan is really excited about them).
<brousch> Also decades of responding to his voice as your boss has conditioned you to notice it more
<greg-g> yeah, that too
<cmaloney> ;)
<rick_h_> bah, after I managed to get 2/3 of the house on LEDs http://r.bmark.us/u/31a876f9b17a36
<cmaloney> This is ridiculous
<cmaloney> It's all because people bitched.
<cmaloney> So now we'll need to make it a social stigma to have incandescent lights.
<cmaloney> Simple as that.
<cmaloney> Also adding bills to budgets needs to die in a fire
<cmaloney> seriously
<greg-g> congress needs to die in a fire
<greg-g> oops, now all the #ubuntu-us-mi lurkers are going to have the NSA down their pipes
<greg-g> maybe just me
<rick_h_> meh, they can look here.
<greg-g> #notanactualthreatmmmkay
<rick_h_> my pipes aren't interesting
<cmaloney> greg-g: You're on the NSA's christmas list.
<brousch> Good. The govt should not be legislating lightbulb efficiency
<greg-g> brousch: shush you west michigan crazy
<greg-g> move to Indiana already
<greg-g> :P
<cmaloney> ouch
<cmaloney> At least let him pick another "untucked shirt" portion of the bible belt.
<greg-g> Ohio?
<brousch> Justin Amash is not my rep, but nearby
<cmaloney> That's the "tucked into the underwear"
<greg-g> hah
<brousch> Most of what he says makes sense
<cmaloney> brousch: he = who?
<brousch> amash
<brousch> West MI Tea Party rep
<cmaloney> Haven't followed West MI politics.
<cmaloney> According to Wikipedia he's punctual
<cmaloney> that's sadly noteworthy
<brousch> He blogs and explains the reason for every vote he makes
<greg-g> that's cool
<cmaloney> brousch: Funny enough I don't think Jack Lessenberry has mentioned him by name
<cmaloney> which is likely a good thing. ;)
<cmaloney> Whoops, apparently I missed that day.
<brousch> I guess the local republicans are trying to oust him now because he's not following the party line
<cmaloney> http://michiganradio.org/post/michigan-rep-amash-listed-one-20-outflanking-house-leaders
<cmaloney> Good. The Republican Party Line is terrible
<brousch> He is more Libertarian than anything else
<greg-g> my buddy in Minneapolis is a die-hard libertarian, involved with Republican party politics for his...precinct? district? whatever, and he's basically trying to make a coup of the MN Republicans
<cmaloney> I think the Libertarians are the Type O Negative organization
<brousch> Anyways, my lightbulb belief is entirely consistent with West MI
<cmaloney> Frankly I think incandescent bulbs are a pain in the butt
<cmaloney> But I'm not for regulating them, only abolishing them. ;)
<brousch> It's cheaper to use other kinds of bulbs, so do so. Other people need incandescent bulbs
<brousch> My friend uses a 100W bulb to keep pipes in his barn from freezing
<brousch> You can't use the right tool for the job if the right tool is illegal
<cmaloney> He could use the 60W light bulb that I tried from Philips. Damn thing was really hot
<cmaloney> and he could be more efficient. ;)
<cmaloney> Also using a 100W bulb as a heater is not using the right tool for the job unless he's also making cakes in his EZ Bake oven.
<greg-g> brousch: that's a good use case, yeah (heating)
<brousch> They're better heaters than lights, which is why they were getting banned
<brousch> He can see the little light from his house, and the same light keeps the pipes running
<devinheitmueller> Yeah, a comparable heating element (which is the *real* approach he should be using) would put out more heat with less power consumption.
<cmaloney> http://www.treehugger.com/green-home/6-energy-saving-portable-electric-space-heaters.html
<brousch> Oh yes. An unmonitored space heater in a barn is definitely safe
<cmaloney> There's infrared heaters
<brousch> He could just use an oil lamp too
<cmaloney> He could just burn down the barn and be done with it
<cmaloney> and the infrared heater would have a thermostat
<brousch> For the price of one heater, he can have a lifetime supply of lightbulbs
<devinheitmueller> If the goal is to prevent pipes from freezing, he should use heat tape designed for wrapping around pipes.
<cmaloney> or he could have a valve that would pop when the pressure gets too high
<cmaloney> since that's really what causes the bursting.
<devinheitmueller> (typically used in conjunction with a foam insulant)
<brousch> Or he could use the same damn thing they've used for 100 years now
<brousch> Which is safe, reliable, and costs $1
<greg-g> for the record: there's always edge cases, like the 'homestead heating for chickens/pipes' one.
 * greg-g is on a call
<cmaloney> and uses 100W to do it
<brousch> It's his money to burn
<cmaloney> and our coal to burn
 * cmaloney is one to talk with leaving his desktop on 24/7
<devinheitmueller> Back in my day Sonny, I heard this story about somebody who got in a car accident and his life was actually *saved* because he was not wearing a seat belt and was thus thrown clear of the car.  So let's ban seat belts!
<brousch> I was just going to bring up space heater-like computers
<cmaloney> devinheitmueller: I love that argument. :)
<cmaloney> brousch: he could use a raspberry pi to heat his pipes. ;)
<devinheitmueller> Also, it's more than his money to burn.  His actions have an environmental impact on me.  It's called an externality in economics terms.
<cmaloney> and have a webcam to view them.
<brousch> Would it not make more sense to ban coal-fired power plants?
<cmaloney> I'm all for that as well
<cmaloney> but there's a similar fearmongering over wind, solar, and nuclear
<brousch> What? Who is fearmongering against solar?
<cmaloney> I remember my mom saying that wind farms were killing birds
<brousch> Wind is just some bird lovers
<cmaloney> I reminded her that buildings do the same thing.
<brousch> The coal plant probably kills 1000 birds/yr
<cmaloney> solar because it's not efficient and unsightly.
<greg-g> NIMBY!!!!
<devinheitmueller> A bit of random trivia:  wind farms actually interfere with the transmission of digital TV, due to multipath interference.
<cmaloney> and doesn't make a whole lot of sense in northern climates where we see the the sun only three months of the year.
<cmaloney> devinheitmueller: Yeah, and likely AM radio as well
<cmaloney> to which I say "Oh damn"
<cmaloney> (unrelated: Apparently I made O'Reilly media's day with my post about their customer service being awesome)
<brousch> If you really need to legislate lightbulbs, incentivize people to buy the more efficient ones with tax breaks. That way people can still buy whatever they need, but will be encouraged to migrate to efficiency when possible
<brousch> Or put a penalty on buying the incandescents, then you make money from them
<brousch> Spend the money on carbon credits or whatever
<cmaloney> Tax breaks do nothing to incentivize purchases
<greg-g> except in solar
<greg-g> except in...
<greg-g> ;)
<cmaloney> they only drive the price down so people won't want to pay retail when the tax breaks expire
<greg-g> see all the solar installations in CA due to tax breaks
<cmaloney> See the companies that went bankrupt as a result
<greg-g> the idea is that the scale/volume/technology has increased enough to reduce the cost
<cmaloney> it helps adoption but it's not sustainable.
 * greg-g should pay attention to boss
<cmaloney> greg-g: But we're making hippie arguments here.
<cmaloney> "Let's ban Greenpeace"
<cmaloney> ;)
<greg-g> ;)
<brousch> Fine, then penalize each bulb based on its inefficiency
<brousch> Suddenly incandescents cost $5 more than LEDs
<greg-g> I'VE GOT IT!
<greg-g> We just finally make manufactures pay the externalities, all of them, of their products, factor that into the prices!
<greg-g> once you figure that out, I think the sun will have died anways
<cmaloney> greg-g: I think it'll all be undone with a rider on a budget bill anyway.
<cmaloney> I hear worms are tasty. Let's all eat them and die.
<cmaloney> Party party
<cmaloney> THere's also a #mug channel in case you want to idle in there
<rick_h_> party
<waf> in this case "party" means "no."
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-01-15
<rick_h_> _stink_: you get anywhere with your git-svn?
<_stink_> rick_h_: yep, what you suggested was perfect - rebase --autosquash -i then merge into master. then i just git svn dcommit
<_stink_> i need to learn about the options for -i --autosquash, though
<rick_h_> _stink_: coolio
<rick_h_> hmmm, two carriers...maybe that's how I can get some 4k streaming
<cmaloney> rick_h_: There you go
<rick_h_> I will not rest until my underwear has an IPv6 address that everyone can access on the public internet!
<jsivak> tmi
<rick_h_> oh come on
<waf> IPmyUnderwear?
<jsivak> wheresmyunderwear.com
<rick_h_> now that's a tracking cookie
<cmaloney> boxersorbriefs.com
<waf> well i'm glad your underwear is no longer broadcast-enabled.
<cmaloney> waf: Yep
<rick_h_> hah, come on subscribe to its network
<rick_h_> undie-group
<cmaloney> Gives new meaning to pub/sub
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning ugh
<cmaloney> Yeah, no kidding
<brousch> Have any of you taken a Coursera course?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: did I think. And drew
<brousch> I kind of want to see if my son and I could do this one https://www.coursera.org/course/dino101
<brousch> The description sounds very non-technical
<brousch> Also maybe take this one https://www.coursera.org/course/fantasysf
<brousch> Hm, too much reading in that one. I'll never finish
<greg-g> hah! http://www.zerologic.com/Blog/How-to-get-the-original-RSS-feed-for-a-podcast-in-iTunes.html
 * greg-g tests
<greg-g> also, what the fuck?!
<greg-g> greg@x200s:~/Downloads$ ex itunesFeedExtractor.php.zip
<greg-g> Archive:  itunesFeedExtractor.php.zip
<greg-g>   inflating: itunesFeedExtractor.php
<greg-g>    creating: __MACOSX/
<greg-g>   inflating: __MACOSX/._itunesFeedExtractor.php
<greg-g> haha @ the __MACOSX/ dir
<greg-g> like, dude, you're on a mac.
<greg-g> and stupid zip creation, shouldda been a folder, jerk
<greg-g> anywho...
<rick_h_> heh
<cmaloney> greg-g: I think that's so you get the correct perms on a Mac
<cmaloney> or other file metadata (whatever they callit on a mac. Resources? Fork? Fuck if I remember)
<greg-g> yeah, cuz Mac is just a real BSD with a nice GUI, right?
 * greg-g trolls the mac fanbois
<cmaloney> Well, it has baggage from System 9 onward.
<cmaloney> and I love the Mac. I just wish Apple would knock off the patent nonsense
<cmaloney> Steve's dead. Please stop.
<cmaloney> Also: Distributing PHP for something that's likely a CLI: ugh
<brousch> They are SCO 2
<cmaloney> brousch: Yeah, there's definitely some parallels
<cmaloney> I mean Apple no longer sells an OS.
<cmaloney> Oh, wait, they do
<cmaloney> and they have a hardware business and a mobile phone business
<cmaloney> and a retail arm second to none
<cmaloney> but yeah, Totally SCO.
<cmaloney> ;)
<brousch> I'm glad you agree
<cmaloney> SCOs biggest problem was they hadn't had a product worth a second look since Linux 2.6
<cmaloney> (I'd even argue 2.2)
<cmaloney> http://breather.com/
<greg-g> aka: need a place to take an "escort"?
<cmaloney> Sometimes I wonder if I'm on the same planet anymore.
<cmaloney> (where do people come up with this stuff?)
<cmaloney> (Is this brilliant or should we give it a bike helmet so it doesn't hurt when it runs into walls)
<greg-g> "Hey, there's this big market of overpaid techies who want all kinds of luxory goods and services, let's get it!"
<cmaloney> I'm totally making an app to deliver bon bons on demand
<cmaloney> by a guy dressed up as a rabbit
<cmaloney> bun bun's bon bons
<greg-g> .... so, do you know about what Uber has been doing?
<greg-g> pretty much exactly that
<cmaloney> Yeah, I get it
<greg-g> cmaloney: you should move to SF!
<rick_h_> haha
<cmaloney> just wondered where the idea and implementation came from
<greg-g> see above
<cmaloney> It's like Craigslist was a great idea initially
<cmaloney> until human nature took hold
<greg-g> these techies LOVE it when they think you're giving them luxory/funness
<rick_h_> cmaloney: well I'd say airbnb + co-working spaces + people that travel more than us homely folks
<cmaloney> and stuff like Taskrabbit
<greg-g> yep, fuck the lazy/"I'm too important for these things" techies
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Yeah. We'll be able to measure our affluence by the number of people who we pay to do microtasking for us.
<greg-g> welcome to the dystopian future, everyone. It's called "Silicon Valley".
<trevlar> I thought it was going to be an app that would deliver something like this to you http://www.newyorkshitty.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/OxygenNYS.jpg
<rick_h_> cmaloney: well I meant the breather thing
<cmaloney> and the amount of microspaces we can afford.
<greg-g> trevlar: hah
<rick_h_> taskrabbit is I've got more $$ than time
<rick_h_> and honestly, I can't complain. I pay for cleaners, started paying for lawn service
<greg-g> specialization is for insects.
<rick_h_> I'd rather be woodworking, or getting the camper ready, or taking my son to the park than doing those other things
<cmaloney> Adn that's fine. I'm not questioning the how or why
<rick_h_> so I pay for the priv.
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> I'm wondering who rents their spaces.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: the article says they own the spaces
<cmaloney> and how one determines this sort of thing
<rick_h_> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/01/15/took-breather-breather/#!sivhf
<rick_h_> goes through it
<cmaloney> So it's like co-working by the hour
<rick_h_> "The spaces themselves are all run and operated full-time by Breather"
<rick_h_> it's more like "I've got a couple of hours to kill in this strange city between meetings. Let me get a room to take a cat nap and work on some email that's not a coffee sho"
<cmaloney> Reminds me of those micro-hotels for salarymen in Japan
<greg-g> you mean "sex working"
<cmaloney> greg-g: Hell, you could probably do that on the streets of SF without issue. :)
<cmaloney> Just as long as you don't try to park
<cmaloney> or put up a pizzaria
<cmaloney> ;)
<rick_h_> "I couldn’t publish this article without raising the question of the use of Breather spaces for ‘romantic rendezvous.’"
<rick_h_> per the article :)
<greg-g> not really, you can be naked, but you can't be "visibly aroused"
<rick_h_> lol
<greg-g> aka: no boners, dudes
<rick_h_> SF peeps must have more control than I do
<greg-g> lol
<greg-g> tmi
<cmaloney> rick_h_: That's what meditation and yoga are for
<greg-g> mental images can't be unseen
<rick_h_> "look officer, you tell it to stop and see if it listens"
<greg-g> lol
<rick_h_> ok, back to code review...
<greg-g> "... my job here is done."
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> ;)
<cmaloney> greg-g: Gives new meaning to "citation needed"
<cmaloney> ;)
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> brb
<brousch> No Ubuntu phones in 2014? They might as well give up
<rick_h_> sourcy?
<brousch> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/ubuntu-phone-small-oem-no-apps
<cmaloney> I don't see where it says there won't be a phone
<cmaloney> just that there aren't any major carriers / OEMs shipping until 2015
<cmaloney> which seems perfectly reasonable
<brousch> That's one more year of falling behind
<cmaloney> brousch: I don't see it that way
<cmaloney> I see it as another failing of the telecom industry to allow people to hook up whatever it is they want to their networks
<brousch> “I think the ideal [Ubuntu Phone] customer today is someone who wants a dependable device,” Bacon posits, “but [one who] does not require a large catalogue of specific apps (as we don’t have many of them yet).”
<cmaloney> brousch: s/Ubuntu Phone/Windows Phone/
<cmaloney> s/Bacon/Ballmer/
<cmaloney> s/catalogue/catalog/
<cmaloney> s/./. RAAAWR/
<brousch> So Ubuntu phone aspires to be next Windows phone?
<brousch> I stand by giving up in that case
<cmaloney> I'm saying that Google and Apple have a hell of a head start
<brousch> Yes
<brousch> I think it's time to learn real Android development
<brousch> I have a feeling there will be more people using Android than Windows in 5 years
<greg-g> I'm with brousch on this one
<greg-g> and, thus, worried about what is in store for the Ubuntu community in the near term
<brousch> greg-g: Servers
<greg-g> they were banking on mobile putting them into the black, they're still in the red
<brousch> We still need servers to run all of the nifty backends
<waf> http://www.halfarsedagilemanifesto.org/
<waf> ...ouch. way too close to home.
<greg-g> waf: yep
<rick_h_> http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/01/ubuntu-maker-boosted-revenue-in-2013-but-doubled-loss-to-21-million/
<brousch> Ubuntu TV is going nowhere, and it sounds like Roku is taking that niche
<greg-g> brousch: http://www.newcandescent.com/ via http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/12/24/a-manufacturer-found-a-loophole-around-that-incandescent-light-bulb-ban/
<greg-g> I thought that was interesting, :/
<jcastro> rick_h_, do you have any LED floods?
<jcastro> or just A19's?
<rick_h_> jcastro: hmm, not floods. Just normal LEDs on my garage
<rick_h_> yea, normal A19s so far
<rick_h_> I did get one LED recessed light, and it sucks
<rick_h_> stuck it in my bathroom and hid it and feel ashamed I spent some $40 on it
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-01-16
<snap-l> waf: Indeed.
<snap-l> waf: Proof that any corporate environment can take a great idea and turn it into rubbish
<snap-l> see: Demming and Drucker.
<cmaloney> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/01/
<cmaloney> point-of-sale-malware-infecting-target-found-hiding-in-plain-sight/
<rick_h_> yea, saw that
<cmaloney> bah... sorry about that.
<rick_h_> all good
<rick_h_> I'm just wasting more time reading RSS than others :)
<lmorchard> I keep hearing RSS is dead (trololol)
<cmaloney> Looks like the MUG site is down
<brousch> Too much ipv6 traffic?
<cmaloney> brousch: likely
<rick_h_> hah
<cmaloney> Also: A4 paper needs to die in a fire
<brousch> European sizes are more logical
<jcastro> heh the economy must really be picking up now
<jcastro> my electrician won't do ethernet because they're "too busy"
<brousch> Seems like he would hire another worker
<rick_h_> hiring/training takes time as well
<rick_h_> bah I want I want and I can't have it. http://r.bmark.us/u/158bec761940fe
<brousch> You can have it. Install Windows
 * rick_h_ cries
<cmaloney> rick_h_: I'm sure it'll be available soon enough.
<cmaloney> http://www.tomscott.com/startupketamines/
<rick_h_> quit being rational cmaloney! It's the trade off I make. I get pretty features fast and I deal with things breaking time to time.
<rick_h_> we had a deal Google!
<cmaloney> rick_h_: I think I have a solution for you.
<cmaloney> Here's how to get those cards in your nightly browser
<cmaloney> step 1: close your browser
<cmaloney> step 2: swear at it for 30 minutes for not working right
<cmaloney> step 3: bring up your browser as though you just rolled back the version.
<cmaloney> Done. :)
<rick_h_> :O
<cmaloney> I know right? Gobsmacked you hadn't thought of it before.
<cmaloney> It's the perfect new-feature simulator
<cmaloney> Thank you, Google.
<cmaloney> And it's better than Firefox because tehre's no about:config that needs to happen to enable it.
<greg-g> nice re startup ketamines
<cmaloney> To be fair I have had a "Get Shit Done" mug in my Amazon "not-quite-your-shopping-cart" for a while now
<cmaloney> but can't justify buying what is essentially a motivational poster that I can't bring to work
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> I love that the thing is "get it done" and you can't "get the order done"
<rick_h_> it's like a pre-fail fail
<cmaloney> now now
<cmaloney> It's being smart about limited resources
<cmaloney> there's no irony here
<cmaloney> classical or Morrisettian.
<rick_h_> man I need a nap
<rick_h_> I let him quad shot my coffee last night and that wasn't a good plan
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Never ever let them quad-shot you.
<rick_h_> though I did find cool ways to do date based grouping queries
<rick_h_> but now I just want a nap
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Dude, I'm surprised you weren't folding space after a quad-shot.
<rick_h_> I was too emotional. Someone wanted to thank me for bookie and such
<rick_h_> I was on cloud 9 all "they love me, they really really love me" on the red carpet
<cmaloney> That is cool though.
<cmaloney> It's never expected and always appreciated.
<cmaloney> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-t12gAKntSSM/UteTNUyiprI/AAAAAAAAMnc/k3F7a9x25eo/w506-h371/1%2Bfast%2Bprogrammar.gif
<ColonelPanic001> hi _stink_
<_stink_> what happened to the internets
<rick_h_> _stink_: and ColonelPanic001 on the same day?!
<ColonelPanic001> I'm bad at checking other irc channels
<rick_h_> other than which channel?
<brousch> #php-fetish
<ColonelPanic001> ^
<ColonelPanic001> It's just so distracting
<rick_h_> lol
<_stink_> i have all the logs from that channel, so don't think about running for elected office without paying me a large sum of money.
<ColonelPanic001> my complete incompetence is a bigger hinderence than any logs you might have
<ColonelPanic001> except for August 21, 2006
<ColonelPanic001> ignore that day
<_stink_> just read it
<_stink_> gross
<ColonelPanic001> Don't be so judgemental. Everyone has something.
<ColonelPanic001> Mine just happened to involve that stuff.
<_stink_> leave me alone for a few days while i deal with this
<ColonelPanic001> I told you to ignore that day
<jrwren> http://www.amazon.com/Seiki-Digital-SE39UY04-39-Inch-Ultra/dp/B00DOPGO2G
<rick_h_> yea, the issue is the color, backlight evenness, etc on these is horrible from what I hear
<rick_h_> and only 30hz
<rick_h_> no 60hz dp option
<jrwren> ignorance is bliss. I don't know what any of that stuff looks like. :)
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> why not just use a big tv as a monitor then? :)
<brousch> rick_h_ is down on the Seiki. He prefers to spend 5x as much for a smaller screen :P
<brousch> TVs are 1080p
<rick_h_> 3x as much for a better screen
<rick_h_> don't buy a truck if it can't do the job you need doing
<rick_h_> "I didn't want to get the f350 because it was $$ so I got this f150, now to tow my 10K 5th wheel trailer with it!"
<jrwren> also, "I can't afford to put gas in teh f350, so I never go on vacation with my 10k 5th wheel. I should have got a trailer camper and an F150."
<greg-g> what jrwren said
<greg-g> or go with a tent
<greg-g> :P
 * greg-g is cheap
<jrwren> greg-g: tent + chevy volt => cheap camping
<jrwren> most campgrounds its flat rate for electricity, right? :)
<greg-g> hahaha
<brousch> Campgrounds have electricity?
<rick_h_> most, not all for sure
<rick_h_> most, not all
<brousch> cheaters
<rick_h_> less 'camping' and more 'get the $#@$# out of the ohuse and travel'
<jrwren> campground => a place to park, grill, and the kids can swim in teh lake, or pool and go down water slides and stuff.
<brousch> My wife says she enjoyed camping last summer. Now I will have to camp more
<jrwren> camping is waterslides!!!
<brousch> Do people camp at conferences?
<greg-g> brousch: not sure how common, but at the digital humanities camp (ie: conference) there was a group who camped in the near by campground
<greg-g> ugh, I should get off irc, headache
<brousch> Oh sure, blame us
<rick_h_> closin in on 70,000 bookmarks https://bmark.us/dashboard
<rick_h_> or if lmorchard joins, 90,000
<rick_h_> :P
<lmorchard> Up to 27146 on pinboard now :) https://pinboard.in/u:deusx
<rick_h_> doh! pushing 100,000 then
<rick_h_> lol, 215 users with bookmarks at 70k = 325 avg
<rick_h_> lmorchard: I think you're above average, officially
<lmorchard> I've also been at it for over 10 years, so I had a head start :)
<cmaloney> rick_h_: I'm just going to hire you to make my purchases from now on
<cmaloney> seriously, you've been more right on things than I can count
<cmaloney> That snow pusher is awesome
<rick_h_> cmaloney: oh, you got to use the snow pusher?
<rick_h_> went fast didn't it? :)
<rick_h_> glad it worked out. I'd hate to lead you wrong
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-01-17
<cmaloney> Yeah, it worked like a charm
<cmaloney> Faster than a snow blower and more effective
<greg-g> Rowan pooped!
<rick_h_> yay
<rick_h_> I hope
<rick_h_> greg-g: you ever get anywhere with your db patches?
<brousch10> greg-g: so did I!
<rick_h_> lol
<greg-g> rick_h_: not yet
<greg-g> Rowan was constipated pretty badly
<cmaloney> greg-g: Where are you registered for this lovely poop?
<cmaloney> Is it called a poop-mitzvah or a poopening?
<brousch> http://i.imgur.com/7KSyw6S.jpg
<brousch> rick_h_: Don't get too mad http://techreport.com/news/25853/lenovo-intros-4k-monitors-priced-at-799-1199
<rick_h_> brousch: no mad here
<rick_h_> no stats on that really to make me regret thi sone
<rick_h_> and now > april (or later)
<brousch> Lenovo!
<brousch> I like the touchscreen one
<brousch> Good for Kivy
<rick_h_> I like thinkpads, not their displays
<rick_h_> only own dell ultrasharps
<brousch> How do you think this would do in the snow and ice? http://www.eliomotors.com/
<rick_h_> brousch: put some skis on those fromt tires and put a snow tire on the back and you've got a party
<brousch> Heh, it's in the FAQ
<brousch> FWD
<rick_h_> I'm trying to see where the car seat goes
<rick_h_> doh! fwd? going to need to use tank treads then
<rick_h_> "So, with a low center of gravity and weight towards the front, you’ll get great traction action – even in the snow."
<brousch> I'm skeptical.
<rick_h_> you and everyone else
<brousch> Seems similar to my Honda del Sol. That was not good in the winter
<rick_h_> hmm, it does have a back seat
<rick_h_> I don't know, I think it'd be a cool second vehicle
<rick_h_> I could use it to run out for lunch in the work day or down to CHC
<brousch> If the back is large enough for a scrawny 6 year old, definitely
<rick_h_> at $7k it's cool
<rick_h_> and my wife won't let me have a motocycle anyway
<brousch> Good
<rick_h_> :P
<brousch> You have a wife and young kid. A motorcycle is just stupid in those circumstances
<jrwren> wrong!
<jrwren> a motorcycle can't be stupid.
<brousch> :P
<cmaloney> Wow, I just got the new Google Chrome "new tabs"
<cmaloney> blergh.
<rick_h_> with the icons to notify the noise making ones and such?
<rick_h_> works for me,
<cmaloney> No, I mean defaulting to this:
<cmaloney> https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2918032?hl=en
<cmaloney> It's like opening a candy store to me
 * cmaloney just installed an extension to add a blank page instead.
<rick_h_> oh, the default
<rick_h_> yea I'm still angry I can't make the apps show by default
<cmaloney> Yeah, that was my default as well
<cmaloney> also had to change my shortcut icons
<cmaloney> But yeah, it's changing my muscle memory
<trevlar> makes me think of this right away http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQh56geU0X8
<rick_h_> whoa https://github.com/codelucas/newspaper
<greg-g> guess who's not going to watch the obama "I lurve spying" speech right now?
<waf> i give up. who?
<rick_h_> ME!
<greg-g> and me
<greg-g> apparently jrwren is watching it, or at least retweeting people who are
<jrwren> I am?
<jrwren> wtf did I tweet?
<jrwren> I didn't even know a speech was going on until I read this irc backlog this very minute.
<greg-g> oh, maybe not?
<greg-g> oh well
<jrwren> there, now I did, because someone I know was stupid enough to quote it.
<jrwren> greg-g: look what you went and did.
<greg-g> ?
<jrwren> I even had to listen to FGFC820 - The Heart of America
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> grah, three fucking fibers have been cut to our Tampa datacenter
<greg-g> 3!
<brousch> That's what happens when you run them in the same conduit
<greg-g> that's what happened to us last time, in 2012
<brousch> They should encase these in titanium
<greg-g> brousch: you seen what they do to the underwater ones?
<greg-g> it's pretty cool
<brousch> How they protect them?
<greg-g> can't find the image right now :/
<brousch> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Submarine_communications_cable ?
<greg-g> there's more, like how they protect that part with layers of concrete blocks and wire
<greg-g> also, the best article on it, by Mr Stephenson: http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass_pr.html
<brousch> That's way more than 140 characters
<greg-g> it's a stephenson article, of course it is :)
<greg-g> brousch: http://www.hsse.co.uk/portfolio/lynn-and-inner-dowsing/
<jrwren> greg-g and other earth lovers: http://malleepermie.wordpress.com/2014/01/17/the-morality-of-lawn/
<greg-g> we're in an official state of emergency in CA due to the drought
<greg-g> related
<brousch> Ug. i hate maintaining my lawn. I do the minimum work possible
<jrwren> greg-g: have you considered it is environmentally irresponsible to live in CA?
<greg-g> jrwren: yes
<jrwren> greg-g: great, ann arbor welcomes you.
<greg-g> along with all of the southwest (at least at current population numbers)
<greg-g> I wanna go back to where the largest resevoirs of fresh water are
<greg-g> cuz give it 10 years and the water situation is going to be dire
<brousch> Living in the desert seems nuts to me
<greg-g> yep
<greg-g> but its where all of the sun is, so obviously we should just pump in water
 * greg-g grumbles
 * greg-g goes to the farmers market with his parents, ironically enough
<brousch> Coat the desert in solar panels
<jrwren> truth!
<jrwren> but then electricity will be TOO CHEAP!
<jrwren> and people wont be able to make $$$
<jrwren> :)
<brousch> You still need to transport it around the country
<jrwren> truth
<jrwren> and something like 80-90% of all generated electricity is lost in transport today.
<jrwren> need decentralized electricity generation
<brousch> just use the electricity to generate petroleum on-site
<jrwren> if only
<jrwren> its called non-renuable for a reason
<brousch> I had not heard of this http://www.meetup.com/Ann-Arbor-PyLadies/events/155984652/
<brousch> I'm not a big fan of male/female only groups, but 34 female Pythonistas in that group is pretty impressive
<jrwren> oh, I know Jeanette Head, she is really cool.
<jrwren> i hate it when things look good but dont' work at all: https://github.com/arachnys/cabot
<rick_h_> :( looked cool
<rick_h_> curse you django!
<jrwren> its not the django.
<jrwren> its all the other crapola
<rick_h_> hah
<jrwren> and undeclared dependencies.
<brousch> Django is flawless!
<jrwren> no, but its pretty damn good.
<jrwren> needs node-less & coffeescript
<brousch> it has no node, why does it need less of it?
<jrwren> lols
<brousch> Is this no good? https://github.com/andreyfedoseev/django-static-precompiler
<jrwren> i don't know.
<jrwren> those just fork to node-less and coffeescript
<jrwren> you still need to install them.
<brousch> hm
<rick_h_> oh no...coffeescript?!
<rick_h_> in django?
 * rick_h_ runs away from the insanity
<brousch> I'm not a big fan of coffeescript either
<jrwren> i'm just to lazy to learn it propertly
<jrwren> which means i'm the wrong lazy
<rick_h_> no, just to lazy to deal with mixed deps, debugging tooling requirements, and hindering existing tooling from helping you
<rick_h_> because you'd rather not have {}
<rick_h_> that's the right kind of lazy
<jrwren> I dunno.
<jrwren> if I wrote a lot of JS, I think coffee might be better for me.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-01-18
<rick_h_> sshhhhh
<jrwren> QUIET!
<rick_h_> fine, be that way
<tony-smlr> SMLR is Live (1/18/2014) Video http://youtu.be/tCvR7tlnjHc - Audio http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<tony-smlr> We are chatting on #smlr
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-01-19
<cmaloney> lo
<rick_h_> party party
<jrwren> par T
<gamerchick02> happy Sunday, everyone. i've been hanging out in reddit on the mechanical keyboard subreddit. now i kinda want to upgrade to a Ducky Shine 3. what have you guys heard about it?
<rick_h_> never heard of that one that I can recall
<rick_h_> at least never poked at one to consider buying
<rick_h_> what are you looking for in a mechanical keyboard gamerchick02 ?
<gamerchick02> hold on we're about to leave.
<gamerchick02> i'll be back though
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: k, have fun
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=27032.0 I'd go filco unless you're buying it for the pretty lights
<rick_h_> I own a filco and many more and filco is best built cherry based switch
<gamerchick02> i'm back. we went to Gordon's for burrito dinner stuff for tomorrow
<gamerchick02> rick_h_ i have a Razer BlackWidow and i'm looking at Cherry Browns, hence the Ducky Shine 3. also backlighting. i use it for WoW/D3, typing, etc.
<gamerchick02> i'm not using the macro keys in WoW on the Razer and i have blue switches on it and it's quite loud. i'd probably try to sell the Razer at work… it's in excellent condition. the only thing i'd probably miss are the mic/audio passthroughs as well as the USB passthrough. also i'm looking for a slightly smaller desk footprint as my desk is rather small and i would like a hair more room.
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: so I've got a filco 10less which I really like. Solid built. No backlit keys though. I'm not much of a fan and just extra parts/etc.
<gamerchick02> yeah. i'd like the backlighting because of nighttime use.
<rick_h_> cool
<gamerchick02> and i love the backlights on my mac air. :-P
<gamerchick02> i need the keypad though. i'm used to it i guess.
<gamerchick02> i'm also looking at the WASD keyboards and wow
<gamerchick02> also this: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/code-keyboard/code-104-key-mechanical-keyboard.html#ad-image-0
<rick_h_> yea, I've gotten keycaps from wasd
<rick_h_> and I know someone that got their keyboard, but ended up having an issue with it
<gamerchick02> oh no! that's not cool :(
<gamerchick02> you spend $150 on a keyboard then it should work, dangit
<rick_h_> hmm, of course G+ doesn't have a 'search posts in my stream' just global search
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/+CoreyGoldberg/posts has one, not sure if he was the one with issues later
<gamerchick02> ok i'll look
<rick_h_> maybe I'm mis-remembering
<gamerchick02> i'm looking at the filco ones you were talking about.
<rick_h_> yea, nevermind if you the light up is important then the ducky gets good reviews
<gamerchick02> i've heard lots of good reviews on the ducky
<gamerchick02> i should have bought the lighted razer
<gamerchick02> oh well
<gamerchick02> the non-lighted was on sale and i wanted a mechanical keyboard. :-P
<gamerchick02> i'm still glad i bought it, but having the back-lighting on the mac air is really handy
<jrwren> what is worse than doing windows pc support for a spouse?
<gamerchick02> doing windows pc support for someone you don't know who was told to contact you by a friend.
<gamerchick02> or, doing windows ME support.
<gamerchick02> *hearty laugh*
<jrwren> nah, them you can charge money, or accept beer.
<jrwren> its a trick question. nothing is worse than windows pc support for a spouse :p
<gamerchick02> :)
<gamerchick02> i have no spouse. she can't do it herself?
<gamerchick02> (note, i do all my own support with the sometimes question in here or other forum)
<gamerchick02> (maybe i'm just a strange lady, but i think everyone should know basic support)
<gamerchick02> (i also have no issues taking apart my pc and fixing it myself. which reminds me i need to take apart my computer and do some re-routing of cables. the ex didn't put much thought into calbe routes when we built it.)
<gamerchick02> *cable
<rick_h_> jrwren: doing windows support with citrix for the spouse's work computer becuase their tech guy left and the 'temp' tech guy can't figure it out?
<rick_h_> at least that's what I've got later today on the todo list :)
<gamerchick02> ugh, i'm so sorry, rick_h_
<gamerchick02> rick_h_ what do you think of this? http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-QuickFire-TK-Mechanical/dp/B00A378L10/ref=sr_1_29?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1390160251&sr=1-29
<jrwren> rick_h_: I hope you get to bill them.
<jrwren> gamerchick02: she does most of her stuff herself. This is a case of me trying to help out.
<jrwren> its stretching my windows knowledge
<gamerchick02> ah, jrwren, that's good. :)
<jrwren> I have 2 VHD files each which are a partition from a disk, sda1, sda2. I'd like to merge them into a single VHD with a partition table. Anyone suggest tools to help me?
<gamerchick02> uh. no clue? :(
<jrwren> i think I maybe wrong. it maybe that VHD always has a part table
<gamerchick02> i'm not really good with partitioning.
<gamerchick02> i found the keyboard i think i want but it's out of stock. golly i'm a pain.
<gamerchick02> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=551
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> er, wow.
<cmaloney> Time-change. :)
<cmaloney> How about I try again
<cmaloney> Good afternoon. :)
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: I use Cherry Black switches on my keyboards
<cmaloney> they're a little harder than Cherry Browns but I like them
<cmaloney> I'd love to try some cherry clears at some point
<cmaloney> I have Leopolds both at work and at home
<gamerchick02> cmaloney sorry we were having dinner
<gamerchick02> and yes, afternoon to you too!
<gamerchick02> the BlackWidow has blue switches. i like it BUT i want to try the browns and i'm interested in a tenkeyless model to save room on my (overly) small desk
<gamerchick02> maybe i should just get a new desk. :-P
<gamerchick02> this is also one i'm looking at: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129005
<gamerchick02> blacks? i've heard they don't have the first bump on them. i dunno
<gamerchick02> also how are they for general typing and gaming, cmaloney?
<jrwren> rick_h_: huge thanks again. those 500GB drives you gave me are really coming in handy right now
<rick_h_> jrwren: oh heh, didn't remember about that
<rick_h_> jrwren: cool, glad someone is getting some use out of them
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: looking at the other one looks the same as the ducky thing
<cmaloney> Bah, she left
<cmaloney> was sleeving cards so was watching some videos instead of payin attention to IRC>
<gamerchick02> i'm finally back. geez that took FOREVER and should not have.
<cmaloney> ;)
<cmaloney> Bah, she left
<cmaloney> was sleeving cards so was watching some videos instead of payin attention to IRC>
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: I like the blacks for typing but they're definitely a harder keyboard than most
<gamerchick02> hah
<gamerchick02> i did leave and then my mac did the "i'll disconnect from wireless because yea i need to" thing. but now i'm back
<gamerchick02> how are the blacks for gaming?
<gamerchick02> i really do like the blues on my razer
<cmaloney> Ixlike'em
<gamerchick02> cool
<gamerchick02> have you tried browns?
<gamerchick02> that's what i'm aiming for. preferably a Ducky Shine series (2 or 3) TKL.
<cmaloney> I tried the Leopold Cherry Browns that rick_h_ had.
<cmaloney> They were OK, but a little clacky.
<cmaloney> I'm more for something quieter which is why I went with the blacks
<cmaloney> but overall they were fine
<cmaloney> If you're coming from blues there's likely no noise problem to concern yourself with. :)
<gamerchick02> yeah i know
<gamerchick02> luckily i live alone
<gamerchick02> i'd also like to get a real keyboard for work to replace the potato one i'm stuck with there
<gamerchick02> what do you know about MaxKeyboards?
<gamerchick02> build quality, etc? i've heard reviews of the BlackWidow and though it's holding up for me, i'm worried it might have issues. also i hate the Synapse driver. it sucks
<widox> tmux'ers - what does your config look like for auto-launching windows?
<widox> examples have it creating a new session then creating windows, but when I do that it creates two sessions :-/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-01-12
<rick_h_> Testing voice input on the juice SSH client
<rick_h_> yay finally figured it out
<cmaloney> nice
<cmaloney> I think I need this whenever PEP8 generates errors: https://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/16063731668/
<cmaloney> It's like Doom
<cmaloney> https://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/16063731668/
<cmaloney> Once PEP8 complets with no errors or warnings: https://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/16225313056/in/photostream/
<rick_h_> lmao
<greg-g> hell yes, those are my build pass/fail images now
<brousch__> cmaloney: Those are scary
<rick_h_> gah, just saw this run across my feed http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2015/01/students-google-summer-of-code-is.html
<brousch__> rick_h_: I should not roll my eyes and groan when I see, "I am new to Python and open source and want to contribute. Show me how to contribute.", but I do.
<rick_h_> :)
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> brousch__: yeah, I do the same thing
<cmaloney> I think that's just human nature.
<cmaloney> The first few times you see it you think "Someone new! I think we should help them!"
<cmaloney> The 3rd time you see "I'm new and want to contribute" it's akin to "Hello, I am a refugee from my country and have a million dollars that I would like to distribute to you"
<cmaloney> ie: Maybe you are, but I'd like to see some proof before I make an investment
<brousch__> Would any of you jujubees be interested in speaking at http://www.meetup.com/Big-Data-in-West-Michigan/ ?
<mrgoodcat> hey all
<mrgoodcat> i'm back :(
<mrgoodcat> er :)
<mrgoodcat> keyboards suck
<brousch__> I thought you died in an extreme waterskiing incident
<mrgoodcat> i almost did actually
<brousch__> Of course you did. Why else would anyone extreme waterski except to come close to dying?
<mrgoodcat> i was doing course maintenance underwater and was hit by a waverunner
<mrgoodcat> someone that doesn't know what a diver flag means obviously
<mrgoodcat> i wasn't technically waterskiing but it was waterskiing related
<brousch__> What's a diver flag? Is it like a target I should try to run over in my boat?
<cmaloney> Ouch
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Glad to hear you're OK.
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: thanks. me too :)
<mrgoodcat> i have another scar on my head to add to my collection now too
<brousch__> yikes
<mrgoodcat> it's ok. really pretty minor compared to other skiing/biking injuries i've had
<cmaloney> Yeah, my bro in law is nicknamed "butt-boy" because he landed pretty hard on his rear after a jump with a dirt bike.
<cmaloney> managed to tear things. :)
<cmaloney> So pretty much any accident you can walk away from with stitches is A+
<mrgoodcat> yup. i've not yet been landed in an ambulance so i consider myself pretty lucky
<rick_h_> ok, this is damn funny to geeks https://twitter.com/pharmasean/status/554642097077514240
<cmaloney> Nice.
<brousch__> wow
<rick_h_> ugh, where the bleep did today go?
<greg-g> I have 30 minutes free between 9am and 4pm
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> greg-g: Starting now?
<rick_h_> eating my cold lunch now
<rick_h_> or early dinner, or something
<greg-g> in a 2 hour lunch meeting now
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-01-13
<brousch__> Tried to login to O'Reilly: Error: time_in_future.
<_stink_> you wizard
<rick_h_> you broke it
<rick_h_> and morning
<brousch__> http://i.imgur.com/43SpRQ0.jpg
<wolfger> morning
<_stink_> hello
<monkeyjuice> morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> cold morning
<cmaloney> Yeah, no kidding
<mrgoodcat> my car was pretty sluggish starting this morning
<cmaloney> I'm wondering if the garage door isn't terribly happy with this weather.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: so took the new beast in through the car wash worrying it wouldn't fit the whole time
<rick_h_> and my son's in the back seat as we pull in "I think rudy is too big daddy"
<rick_h_> and got the wheels on the track just right on my first try and was doing a happy dance I managed to line it all up and then realized the guy outside spraying the truck down was looking at me
<rick_h_> felt like an idiot, but then laughed was kind of funny
<cmaloney> I still get nervous at the car wash that I'm doing to do something stupid and break something
<cmaloney> But yay on the inaugural washing. :)
<rick_h_> yea, and today we buy mudflaps because yea she throws snow like a snow blower lol
<cmaloney> I'll bet
<cmaloney> So which are you getting: sillhouette woman or Yosemite Sam: "Back off"?
<rick_h_> I wanted the nice chrome C for cummings but they only have the black ones with the ram log in stock
<rick_h_>  s/log/logo
<wolfger> LOL @ rick_h_ . So what kind of beast is it?
<rick_h_> wolfger: https://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/16069101870/
<cmaloney> It's a Dodge TARDIS
<rick_h_> ram tardis!
<rick_h_> I guess it's not the dodge ram any more, just ram
 * rick_h_ gets all confused but they keep typing/saying it differently 
<cmaloney> Ah, apoloogies for not keeping up with the goofy marketing folks.
<wolfger> I'm working at FCA currently, and it confuses me too
<cmaloney> FCA == ?
<rick_h_> heh, I didn't get it either
<rick_h_> ford corporate america?
<cmaloney> Ford Creative Anachronism?
<wolfger> ...and FCA (Fiat Chrysler Automotive) doesn't allow flickr. Boo
<cmaloney> Oh, right
<cmaloney> We now rule Chrysler by Fiat. ;)
<wolfger> They say it's FCA, but I've see the logo... it's FCTP (FC teepee)
<cmaloney> wolfger: Probably to keep the marketing folks from grabbing Flickr "clip-art" and using them illegally in marketing materials.
<wolfger> Corporate has a woody for the new Alpha Romeo that's coming to America
<cmaloney> Alpha Romeo? What is that other than AR in CB talk?
<cmaloney> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfa_Romeo
<cmaloney> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2014/06/10/alfa-romeo-dealers/10285723/
 * rick_h_ wonders if this works wolfger http://picpaste.com/1120398-aLnoekjk.jpg
<rick_h_> if they've blocked that site I'd never heard of until a quick good search your filters are good
<rick_h_> :)
<cmaloney> rick_h_: The Great Firewall of Chrysler?
<rick_h_> hah
<cmaloney> It blocked me trying to find "WINE" stuff because it thought I was looking for alcohol
<cmaloney> And by all accounts it got worse after I left
<cmaloney> (although I think they relaxed it a bit)
<wolfger> fca hates pastebin too. I'm honestly floored that they opened irccloud back up.
<rick_h_> heh
<rick_h_> did that link open ?
<rick_h_> the picpaste?
<wolfger> oh, picpast, not pastebin. I only half-read the url :-)
<wolfger> it's blocked category cloud storage
<rick_h_> ouch damn
<rick_h_> no pics of my ram 2500 for you then
<cmaloney> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bcsegsj53s816od/16069101870_a4735b3eba_k.jpg?dl=0
<rick_h_> just imagine a big white box
<wolfger> LOL
<cmaloney> If Dropbox is blocked then I'm sure you guys are being paranoid
<rick_h_> that's gotta be cloud storage?
<cmaloney> Yeah, but it's business cloud storage.
<rick_h_> psh, hippie business cloud storage
<cmaloney> I think when they think "cloud storage" they're thinking of things like Mega
<cmaloney> "cloud storage"
<wolfger> dropbox is allowed
<wolfger> of course we're "hippie business". We're a European car company!
<wolfger> also: I need to quit saying "we". I'll probably be working at Ford next week.
<wolfger> so that's quite the white truck.... or is it just a snow-covered truck?
<wolfger> the windshield seems to be the same color as the body
<rick_h_> snow covered :)
<rick_h_> I want to get some good pics sometime but want to get the mud flaps and the cap on the back and then do some shots
<cmaloney> wolfger: What are you up to at Ford?
<wolfger> If the snow keeps falling, I'm just going to do some shots... ;-)
<wolfger> cmaloney: No idea, but FCA is putting me on haiatus at the end of this week so they don't burn up all the hours we quoted before the OEM shows up at the plant.
<cmaloney> Oh that's nice.
<wolfger> We are doing FIS work for Ford at several plants, like Elabuga, Lima, and.... that other one I can't remember
<cmaloney> hiatus == unpaid time off. :)
<wolfger> oh no. I am getting paid.
<wolfger> Sandalwood treats people right.
<cmaloney> Ah, right, you're contracting to them now right
<cmaloney> Good deal
<wolfger> My contracting days are gone. Sandalwood quotes and completes projects. Or, as Chrysler wishes, we quote a specific number of hours for whatever.
<wolfger> such as currently
<wolfger> So I'm here to put the finishing touches on this launch, but I'm not permitted to change the logic in the machines and the OEM isn't on site.....
<wolfger> <twiddle>
<cmaloney> Ah, even better
<cmaloney> So FCA doesn't get their shit together == not your problem.
<wolfger> Well, it becomes our problem when they ask to put the hours on hold. Now Sandalwood has to try to find something useful for me to do until Chrysler wants me back for the remainder of the hours.
<wolfger> So, no... not *MY* problem.
<wolfger> I might get paid to sit home in my jammies next week and "be available"
<wolfger> but it's not great for the company
<wolfger> and they care about me, so I care about them. Something my contract house and Chrysler never really understood.
<wolfger> Rawsonville. That's the other Ford plant. (it was bugging me)
<wolfger> Nice thing about Ford work is, I only have to drive to Dearborn, wherever the plant is doesn't matter.
<cmaloney> Yeah, I can imagine
<cmaloney> Woo, new Weechat.
<brousch__> Oh this is interesting. My win8 tablet has a list of programs that launch at startup and shows their impact on startup time. Last boot aparently took 4.1s
<cmaloney> Interesting to see Windows start taking that seriously.
<cmaloney> http://2015.djangocon.eu/news/boy-band-disrupts-djangocon-europe
<cmaloney> Apparently 1Direction and Djangocon can't be in the same town together
<cmaloney> Something about 1Direction using Ruby.
<_stink_> phew
<rick_h_> greg-g: heh, so my manager support group has ian bicking on board :P
<rick_h_> we'll have to think up a good motto/creed
<jrwren> who is ian bicking?
<rick_h_> the guy that wrote the original python web stack that we're still replacing years later and works at mozilla
<jrwren> rick_h_: O_O
<rick_h_> jrwren: he did things like webob, webtest, paste, etc
<jrwren> cool.
<jrwren> those are all good things IMO.
<rick_h_> oh, greg-g was gone
<rick_h_> he
<rick_h_> greg-g: heh, so my manager support group has ian bicking on board :P
<greg-g> rick_h_: crazy
<rick_h_> greg-g: http://www.ianbicking.org/blog/2015/01/being-a-manager-is-lonely.html he put up on G+
<greg-g> good post
<rick_h_> so I replied my thoughts of a manager meet up vs a code/dev meet up and he's +1 :)
<greg-g> sweet, now, where/when :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-01-14
<shakes808> Good evening everyone
<cmaloney> Howdy
<shakes808> I have been googling around trying to find out how to get my camera to work on my laptop and nothing yet.  Was wondering if anyone could help me :) I have tried cheese and modprobe via ubuntu forums but not it :|
<cmaloney> Which camera?
<shakes808> the integrated web cam
<shakes808> I had it working at one point.
<cmaloney> Which laptop?
<shakes808> Then i was messing with my partitions and couldn't get anything back
<shakes808> Wiped my entire computer, reinstalled Ubuntu on the entire drive and now I can't get it to work again
<cmaloney> Also: Doesn't work with what?
<rick_h_> evening
<cmaloney> Evening rick_h_
<shakes808> Only ever used it with Google Hangouts
<cmaloney> shakes808: What model laptop?
<shakes808> It used to work before I had to wipe my drives
<shakes808> OOOOH
<shakes808> Dell Inspiron 1545
<cmaloney> less story, more explanation. ;)
<shakes808> haha sorry
<cmaloney> And which version of Ubuntu?
<shakes808> LTS
<cmaloney> Which LTS? :)
<mrgoodcat> 9 hours down, 2 to go
<shakes808> 14.04
<cmaloney> shakes808: WHat have you tried so far?
<shakes808> getting cheese and modprobe. found those on the ubuntu forum
<cmaloney> and does cheese work?
<shakes808> cheese seems to work, but not when I am trying to do google hangots.
<shakes808> hangouts
<cmaloney> OK so if cheese is working then the camera is working
<cmaloney> Did you "allow" flash access to your camera?
<shakes808> I believe so
<cmaloney> Check. :)
<shakes808> checking
<shakes808> everything is set to ask when something is going to be accessing my camera and/or mic
<cmaloney> OK, so if you go to Google Hangouts what happens?
<shakes808> The light for the camera goes on and off and then nothing.  Then nothing appears in the spot it is for me and they can't see me
<cmaloney> Click on the video camera icon and see if that lets you turn it on
<cmaloney> It seems there isn't a problem at the OS level to get you access to the camera
<cmaloney> so something related to hangouts isn't getting the camera
<shakes808> hmmmm
<shakes808> So, I guess I don't need a camera ;)
<shakes808> Thank you for your help
<shakes808> rick_h_: Hello Rick, question about Bookie.  What frameworks does it use?
<rick_h_> shakes808: pyramid for python, celery for job running, YUI for JS
<rick_h_> pyramid for the python web app I should say
<shakes808> cool.  Looking to get back in Python
<rick_h_> cool, it's a happy place
<shakes808> last time I touched it was the last time I was coming to the Wednesday meets
<rick_h_> gotcha
<shakes808> rick_h_: how are the interns?
<rick_h_> heh, they've grown up
<rick_h_> naw, there's folks hacking on things but it's more ad-hoc and I've had a hard time keeping up with work/surgery/etc
<brousch__> Isn't this the CHC coffee house? http://www.wxyz.com/news/man-robbed-at-gunpoint-for-sunglasses-at-royal-oak-coffee-shop
<rick_h_> yep
<rick_h_> and CHC is tonight
<brousch> My BiL is a Royal Oak cop. He liked the story on FB. I wonder if he made the arrest
<rick_h_> brousch: ask him if he's on duty wed nights...say 8pm ish...and wants a free coffee :)
<brousch> Do they have donuts?
<rick_h_> organic kale muffins?
<brousch> o_O
<rick_h_> and morning to all
<cmaloney> Happy birthday _stink_
<_stink_> thanks!
<rick_h_> party time!
<_stink_> something like that
<widox> hah. good thing its not sunny @ 8pm :)
<rick_h_> widox: cold as it is today I'm worried about being mugged for my coat or gloves
<widox> heh
<widox> rick_h_: get the thinkpad yet?
<rick_h_> widox: :( 'released to manufacturing'
<rick_h_> still
<widox> sad
<rick_h_> going to london on friday night so running out of days for it to get here
<wolfger> Morning.
<wolfger> brousch: cmaloney: That is interesting that Win 8 lets you see your bootup time and what impacts that. First good thing I've ever heard about Win 8.
<cmaloney> First scary bit for the morning: getting a knock on the door from neighbor that there was a mound of ice under our outside spigot.
<rick_h_> did you tell him "of course it's ice, it's cold outside!"?
<cmaloney> Her, and the main issue was it should have been turned off
<rick_h_> :)
<cmaloney> Humor levels are not at minimum levels. Please try again later. :)
<cmaloney> That and someone decided it'd be a good idea to put a .lnk file in a directory that usually handles .csv files
<cmaloney> To which Python correctly interprets as "There's a fucking NULL in this file"
<cmaloney> Which has the added benefit of having me try to figure out where the NULL is in a direcotry of .csv files.
<cmaloney> and realizing later on that the code (that I wrote) isn't bright enough to try globbing.
<brousch> cmaloney: I had a spigot break last winter. Made a nice big ice stalagmite
<brousch> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/dq0o5LXr
<rick_h_> brousch: lol ty for your comfort
<rick_h_> you forgot to mention the free coffee :P
<brousch> hah
<brousch> They probably get that anyways
<cmaloney> This is why I dress like a hobo. :)
<cmaloney> Also: Finding out there's an instrumental metal music setting for your Smart Mix plugin for Squeezebox = A+
 * cmaloney is listening to Animals as Leaders - CAFO
<wolfger> Animals as Leaders..... that's a documentary, innit?
<ColonelPanic001> that's a band
<_stink_> a rubber band
<cmaloney> An awesome band.
<wolfger> a rare band, a rattlin' band, a band down in the valley-o?
 * cmaloney is listening to Peter Schilling - The Different Story (World of Lust and Crime)
<cmaloney> I'll send something nice to the person who can name the single that this guy sang that everyone knows but few know who performed it.
<cmaloney> (no Wikipedia)
 * brousch wishes he could see cmaloney twitch as he reads my tablet recommendation for his wife
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> brousch: Pay no attention to that whistling sound overhead.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-01-15
<rick_h_> cmaloney: http://amzn.com/B006O2F4KO
<cmaloney> Good morning
<wolfger> It's Friday?
<wolfger> No. It's not. Ergo, not a very good morning. :-P
<cmaloney> har har
<wolfger> Sorry. I'm grumpy. Yesterday should have been Friday in my opinion. I hate unproductive days.
<brousch> cmaloney: Did you mugged last night at the coffee shop?
<brousch> get mugged?
<jrwren> today should be tues or wed. this week going way to fast.
<cmaloney> brousch: Nope, your bro-in-law was making sure of it.
<wolfger> jrwren: you can have the rest of my week, and I'll start the weekend now.
<brousch> Excellent
<wolfger> if I'm going to do nothing useful, I'd prefer to do it at home, in front of a book or a video game
<wolfger> Still getting Launchpad e-mails from bugs I triaged back in 2008. So sad. "Expired for linux (Ubuntu) because there has been no activity for 60
<wolfger> days."
<jrwren> wolfger: :(
<jrwren> wolfger: what were the bugs? do they still exist?
<brousch> wolfger: Heh, I got one of those a month ago
<wolfger> This one that I just got was specific to a particular model of Sony Vaio.
<wolfger> Xubuntu 8.10 intrepid ibex was freezing the laptop shortly after boot
<wolfger> So yeah... real edge-case stuff
<wolfger> But others are not. Here is probably the saddest bug I still get notices on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/38131
<wolfger> 2006 to 2015 with no solution
<brousch> Ah, mine was from 2012. Not as bad as yours. And it was resolved
<wolfger> Resolved, resolved? Not closed as invalid or will-not-fix?
<rick_h_> morning
<wolfger> morning
<jrwren> that is really a firefox bug eh? and it still haunts you?
<wolfger> Er... uh... the e-mails still haunt me.
<wolfger> I switched to Chromium
<jrwren> ha!
<wolfger> kept trying to switch to Konqueror, but.... #$%$^@%$^$
<wolfger> I love KDE apps in general, but they just never could make Konqueror usable on the modern web
<jrwren> wolfger: and yet webkit was taken from konq and used to build safari and eventually chrome.  weird how that works eh?
<wolfger> yep
<brousch> Obviously a web browser needs giant corporate backing to be useful
<wolfger> It's amazing what money will do to improve a product
<jrwren> or a giant non profit?  <3 FF
<wolfger> FF is amazing considering it's non-profit, but I've still switched to Chrome/Chromium on all my computers. Except my phone. I dropped Chrome on the phone. FF is much better there.
<wolfger> phone Chrome is too bloated
<brousch> Works for me!
<mrgoodcat> morning
<wolfger> I was getting updates just to install language support for languages I will never in my life need to use. And I was having to uninstall apps from my phone to make room for the updates.
<mrgoodcat> i too run chrome/chromium everywhere
<mrgoodcat> i was having bad memory leak issues with FF
<wolfger> Yeah, mem leaks is why I switched on Windows
<jrwren> Windows leaking and crashing was why I switched to linux. That was the 90s.
<wolfger> Sure, sure. Isn't that why we all switched in the 90's?
<wolfger> Then Win7 came out and surprisingly didn't suck, and I got re-addicted to video games (that don't suck, as opposed to the games available for Linux). :-p
<cmaloney> There's a bunch of games available for Linux now.
<wolfger> Now Linux is getting more support for games that don't suck, and as soon as I have a graphics card that doesn't suck under Linux I'll be using Linux a lot more often
<wolfger> My big issue right now is that my graphics card isn't great under windows and it's plain horrible under Linux
<cmaloney> wolfger: AMD?
<wolfger> Intel
<wolfger> laptop
<wolfger> My next box will be a desktop
<cmaloney> Get a NVidia card.
<wolfger> planning on it
<wolfger> I hear that Nvidia under Linux is actually better than Nvidia under Windows in certain aspects
<cmaloney> WEll, it's better than AMD in many respects
<wolfger> that kind of shocked me
<cmaloney> mostly in the "works"
<brousch> Intel or DIAF
<jrwren> what intel chip?
<jrwren> i thought the HD5000 was good?
<wolfger> Intel can DIAF
<jrwren> why?
<wolfger> because my chip sucks
<jrwren> so? its an old one?
<wolfger> so far as I'm concerned, all GPU manufacturers can DIAF though. They intentionally make it difficult to know how good a card is
<mrgoodcat> wolfger: you have trouble with intel on linux?
<mrgoodcat> that's surprising
<wolfger> My Intel is older, yeah. HD3*00
<mrgoodcat> the linux drivers for intel are pretty good though
<wolfger> hmm
<jrwren> i'd expect that HD3*00 to be fine for anything that isn't gaming.
<mrgoodcat> same here
<jrwren> but yeah, its going to be slow for games.
<wolfger> Maybe I'm confused. Maybe my Kubuntu lappy isn't Intel. I still hate my weak Intel chip
<mrgoodcat> and the newer 5000+ even run games pretty well
<wolfger> Yes, I'm talking about for games
<wolfger> It's weak under Win7 and unusable under Kubuntu
<mrgoodcat> i've found my intel chip to run as well or better in linux than windows
<wolfger> I wish I had that experience
<mrgoodcat> I have a celeron 2955U
<mrgoodcat> and use the on-chip graphics
<jrwren> someone did a comparison of 3d in linux v. windows recently and linux was faster than windows for same tests.
<mrgoodcat> i dont have benchmark results but it certainly seems smoother to me in linux
<jrwren> this is NOT the article of which I was thinking: http://www.fermicg.net/2013/09/windows-vs-linux-in-3d-rendering.html
<jrwren> ha, maybe it was OSX v. Ubuntu of which I was thinking: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=osx10_ubuntu1410
<wolfger> http://www.woot.com/offers/das-keyboard-4-professional-ultimate
<wolfger> $120 refurb keyboard?
<cmaloney> wolfger: DAS keyboards are fetishized by certain mechanical keyboard folks
<cmaloney> and they're considered one of the better ones.
<cmaloney> They're not cheap.
<rick_h_> bah humbug
<rick_h_> get a filco new for less than that
<wolfger> LOL
<rick_h_> das made waves because they did the blank keys thing which was 'cool' and they've been riding on that ever since
<cmaloney> I've been eyeballing the http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=keyed_up_labs,tenkeyless&pid=es87u_cc_bbb_al
<wolfger> They do look very nice, but I'm not thinking "6 times the cost of a cheap keyboard" nice
<wolfger> cmaloney: tenkeyless? Why???
<cmaloney> Ask rick_h_
<rick_h_> wolfger: mouse closer to the keyboard, less stress, more ergo
<wolfger> Hmm. Did a search on Filco, wound up at Diatec. Not sure how. They are same price, though.
<wolfger> Hmm. Same company two names it seems
<cmaloney> More than likely
<cmaloney> I'm sure there's only a handful of keyboard manufacturers
<jrwren> kalx registration is open: http://kalamazoox.org
<wolfger> who the what now?
<wolfger> what are my "core competencies"? That sounds like managerspeak
<jrwren> it is a "soft skills" conference.
<wolfger> I read that too. Just not understanding what that means.
<cmaloney> It's a conference to teach you how not to be a dick. ;)
<jrwren> anything non-technical you do in your job.
<jrwren> so really, all the stuff that actually matters.
<wolfger> cmaloney: oh, screw that!
<jrwren> yeah, don't be a dick is part of it, for sure.
<cmaloney> http://vimeo.com/kalamazoox
<cmaloney> It's got Elizabeth Naramore though so it has to be good.
<jrwren> exactly!
 * cmaloney is downloading the videos
<cmaloney> I really need to give $$ to youtube-dl
<cmaloney> seriously, they're the bestest thing that happened to videos.
<cmaloney> Of course they also mean I have a backlog of videos to watch. ;)
<brousch> Why are you downloading them?
<wolfger> "@kalamazoox is a hidden gem. Today was like a braver, more profane set of dev-oriented TED talks"
<wolfger> ok, that doesn't sound horrible
<cmaloney> brousch: So I remember to watch them
<cmaloney> and if I like it I have the video to watch later
<cmaloney> and if it's junk I delete it
<cmaloney> simple.
<wolfger> cmaloney: regarding the aforementioned backlog of videos.... I don't think you process of remembering is working right
<cmaloney> wolfger: Hush
<wolfger> :-D
<jrwren> on softskills: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMsQUXHY6tA
<wolfger> I'll have to check out the vids after I escape the great firewall (and also am someplace quiet enough to hear anything)
<brousch> cmaloney: Just make a bookmark in a folder: Video Queue
<brousch> Save disk space, download bandwidth, and the queue goes with you in Chrome
<cmaloney> Then I have to remember to clean out the queue
<brousch> You have to remember to delete your downloaded files!
<jrwren> you do?
<jrwren> i just buy more and more storage.
<wolfger> cheap hard drives ftw
<brousch> hard drives? ew
<wolfger> but then organizing and finding anything becomes a pain
<jrwren> really?
<jrwren> oh, yeah, I guess if it is a folder full of hash named flv files, yeah, that ain't easy.
<wolfger> ok, ok... finding anything becomes a pain, because I am disorganized. :-P
<wolfger> geez... they hold people accountable in here?
<cmaloney> Actually youtube-dl will rename the files
<mrgoodcat> i'm with brousch. delete download files
<mrgoodcat> i have a cron set up daily to delete files older than x days in my Downloads folder
<cmaloney> I think you're with me. :)
<cmaloney> brousch just lives in the cloud. :)
<brousch> I don't I live in less than 512GB
<cmaloney> Unfortunately the Youtube downloader changes the date on the files when it finishes
<brousch> The cloud is my backup
<cmaloney> The cloud is my backup, I shall not DL.
<wolfger> heh
<cmaloney> It leadeth me down by the youtube videos
<cmaloney> And lo though I walk through the valley of the shadow of DMCA I fear no evil
<cmaloney> Thy content and Google's staff shall protect me
<jrwren> rofl
<cmaloney> [This content was removed due to a copyright claim by Universal Music and God Almighty]
<rick_h_> gah! Thank you for choosing Lenovo. Your customer experience is priority to us. Due to the popularity of this product, we are seeing a delay in shipments and are working to meet this increased demand.
<rick_h_> will one damn thing work out right today?
<rick_h_> $1k to get heat back in the car, and there's no sound in it currently
 * rick_h_ is about to melt the snow outside with pure rage 
<jrwren> rick_h_: will you be cooled off by tomorrow evening?
<jrwren> rick_h_: either way, we can share car stories. I have a fun one.
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Ugh
<rick_h_> jrwren: we on the same flight?
<rick_h_> jrwren: cool, looks like it
<rick_h_> jrwren: make sure to get a heathrow express ticket both ways
<rick_h_> jrwren: you can get it and just have the email for the ticket
<jrwren> rick_h_: cool. I'll do that. I guess I should get it now eh?
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, doing it myself
<rick_h_> figured if I was telling you to I should as well :)
<jrwren> oh cool, they are round trip tickets
<rick_h_> yep
<rick_h_> you have to get it that way, but yea
<jrwren> they ain't cheap.
<rick_h_> half the cost of a cab one way
 * rick_h_ says from personal experience
<rick_h_> and that's round trip
<jrwren> i was about to say... WAY more than a bus, WAY less than a cab :)
<greg-g> the black cabs are expensive
<rick_h_> from where we're at to the airport is 70 one way non-black bcab
<rick_h_> cab
<_stink_> 70 shillings
<greg-g> pennyfarkles or something
<jrwren> Knuts and Gallions
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-01-16
<Guest34951> hello
<wolfger> morning
<wolfger> TGIFF
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> ugh and ugh
<rick_h_> but hey it's a new day and friday
<cmaloney> At the airport?
<rick_h_> not until 10pm
<jrwren> rick_h_: get the car squared away?  And... who did the radio, I want to be sure to never go to there.
<rick_h_> jrwren: heh, so the car has heat and no sound
<rick_h_> the audio place is getting copies of the invoices for the work done to the car and says "I know exactly what the issue is, I wish you'd called us instead"
<rick_h_> so it's not done, because I have to go back to the audio place when I get back
<rick_h_> but the car is usable :)
<jrwren> in this weather, I'll take the heat and no sound.
<rick_h_> yep
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-01-17
<ADAG10> Fuck's sake, these EC2 keys never work
<ADAG10> I think I've terminated and launched three copies of the same instance in the last thirty minutes because something, most likely me, keeps fucking up and getting keys with two entirely different fingerprints
<rick_h_> morning I think
<cmaloney> It's still morning here
<jrwren> i took a nap.
<jrwren> it was mid afternoon. The sun set.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-01-18
<cmaloney> Afternoon
<_stink_> yo
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-18
<cmaloney> Good morning
<_stink_> yo
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> How goes the morning?
<rick_h_> recovering
<rick_h_> with a giant todo list :)
<jrwren> rick_h_ is supposed to be on holiday for MLK day :p
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea! that thing
<cmaloney> funny that, I'm here on MLK day as well
<rick_h_> I'm only half here
<rick_h_> mainly trying to get todo/sprint notes and such and plan out work trip I have to head out tomorrow
<rick_h_> "oh right...need a place to stay tomorrow night. I should probably book something"
<cmaloney> heh
<brousch> Would it be cheaper to have Uber drive you around all night than stay in a hotel?
<cmaloney> brousch: Haven't priced i
<cmaloney> it
<brousch> Well come on. It's not like you have anything better to do!
<cmaloney> Today is not the day to say that. ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-19
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h_> evening
<_stink_> yo
<wolfger> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<wolfger> Hope everybody's new year is off to a good start (celebrity deaths aside)
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Year is OK so far
<wolfger> Mine will get a lot nicer on Feb 15th, when I get paid for all this January OT. :-p
<cmaloney> heh, one day after Valentine's Day
<cmaloney> or rather JoDee's Birthday
<mrgoodcat> hi i'm back
<cmaloney> Hey, welcome back!
<cmaloney> We missed you
<cmaloney> Everything OK over in your neck of the woods?
<_stink_> how much snow is on the ground? :)
<mrgoodcat> its ok yea
<mrgoodcat> busy holidays this year
<mrgoodcat> haven't had much time for anything
<mrgoodcat> hoping to start attending chc again though. recently moved to royal oak so that aught to be easier
<_stink_> mrgoodcat: oh why did i think you were in kzoo
<mrgoodcat> i was in kzoo
<mrgoodcat> so probably because of that
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> i moved to the east side about 2-3 years ago
<mrgoodcat> after living in kzoo for 3 years
<_stink_> ah ok
<_stink_> phew
<_stink_> i have some excuse
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-20
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: We're still meeting at the Bean and Leaf
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> is it time for bed yet?
<jrwren> lol. good morning
<rick_h_> hmmm, not a bad idea
<jrwren> woke up to NO HEAT. brr its cold in here.
<cmaloney> ugh
 * rick_h_ sends north some heat
<mrgoodcat> rick_h_: somewhere warm?
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: Texas
<cmaloney> Texas? What's there?
<cmaloney> Besides the title of a Revolting Cocks album
<rick_h_> customers! well potential ones at least
<rick_h_> so dog and pony show day!
<cmaloney> Woo woo
<cmaloney> Hope you have some fun down there
<cmaloney> And get more AT&Ts onboard. :)
<cmaloney> Yay, AD password will expire every 90 days at work
<cmaloney> FML
<cmaloney> Requires at least one numeric, one Upper Case, one lower case, one special character, and one haiku praising Discordia
<cmaloney> (Hail Eris)
<jrwren> sticky note with password written on it stuck to monitor works.
<cmaloney> Even better, I have to change this on a windows machine
<cmaloney> which usually leads to my account being locked in some way because Microsoft hates me
<jrwren> greg-g: hateful eight was so good, you may have made the wrong choice. ;]
<greg-g> jrwren: another trusted source said it sucked: "it is reservoir dogs with more racism & fewer good monologues in a western setting"
<jrwren> that is exactdly it
<greg-g> heh
<jrwren> and its shot better than reservoir dogs
<jrwren> and the fewer monologues are better.
<jrwren> and its shot beautifully.
<jrwren> and i love that its reservoir dogs in a western setting.
<greg-g> I might go see it then :)
<jrwren> and its shot beautifully.
<jrwren> hehehe.
<cmaloney> And it's shot beautifully.
<cmaloney> So I have heard
<jrwren> :)
<ColonelPanic001> *burp*
<_stink_> you are disgraceful
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-21
<cmaloney> Morning
<rick_h_> morn
<_stink_> yo
<wolfger> morning
<mrgoodcat> anybody having digital ocean trouble this morning?
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Haven't used them so no
<mrgoodcat> it seems to have just cleared up actually
<mrgoodcat> was having intermittent network issues
<cmaloney> Wonder if they're having the same issues that have plagued Linode
<mrgoodcat> my apache access log says i was attacked
<mrgoodcat> unless my website got REALLY popular last night
<mrgoodcat> my poor 10$ digital ocean dropplet can't handle that many connections i guess
<cmaloney> Yeah, they've been doing all sorts of shenanigans
<cmaloney> The proverbial "they"
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-22
<cmaloney> Good afternoon. :)
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How goes?
<_stink_> eh
<_stink_> motivation machine needs fuel
<_stink_> you?
<rick_h_> wheeee?
<greg-g> quarterly just finished, all good now :)
<rick_h_> hah
<greg-g> quarterly review* that is
<cmaloney> Almost evenin
<cmaloney> g
<greg-g> it's afternoon lull here
<rick_h_> driving to the ski slopes weekebd getaway!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-23
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Where are you getting snow? :)
<rick_h_> cmaloney: up past caddilac
<cmaloney> Ah
<cmaloney> Do they have snow out that way?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, seems they have some snow
<rick_h_> and made some on the mountain and all that
<cmaloney> cool
<cmaloney> hope you all havefun!
<rick_h_> yea, will try not to wound myself on my first snowboarding lesson
<cmaloney> heh
<_stink_> i went snowboarding once
<_stink_> pretty much just fell on my ass repeatedly
<_stink_> never skiied though
<rick_h_> yea, that's my expectation today
<rick_h_> I skiied when I was a kid
<_stink_> skied
<_stink_> howeverthat is spelled
<rick_h_> yea, I'm just copying how you say it :P
<_stink_> haha
<_stink_> enjoy!
<rick_h_> surcived but switching to skiing tomorrow for lessons.
<rick_h_> snowboarding not for me
<_stink_> hehe
<mrgoodcat> any ergodox users/lovers/haters here?
<mrgoodcat> just ordered one
<mrgoodcat> was a little bit aprehensive about spending 200$ on a keyboard that doesn't even come assembled but it seems to be pretty universally well liked
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-01-24
<tony-smlr> SMLR E177 (1/24/2016) Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r2sQj0TCCY Audio: http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> "I assume myself as an attractive lady
<cmaloney> and I would like to meet a man who will become my life partner."
<cmaloney> sent to the board MUG mailing list.
<_stink_> "sorry, but we do have an open board position if you want it"
<cmaloney> heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-16
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink__> yo
<cmaloney> How goes?
<_stink__> eh, not bad
<_stink__> scrambling as always
<_stink__> trying to work with three kids in the house :P
<_stink__> you?
<cmaloney> Getting ready to meet one of JoDee's friends for lunch
<cmaloney> He's into Sinclair computers as well, so it'll be interesting.
<_stink__> haha
<widox> cmaloney: ran across this channel the other day, thought you would be interested - https://www.youtube.com/user/adric22
<cmaloney> I'm familiar with it. Thank you. :)
<widox> :D
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-17
<cmaloney> http://openmetalcast.com/2017/01/16/open-metalcast-episode-146-jump-in-anytime/
<cmaloney> morning / afternoon
<shakes808> afternoon
<greg-g> yo
<wolfger> afternoon/evening
<wolfger> and ugh
<rick_h> afternoon
<rick_h> and double ugh
<wolfger> I swear, somebody is intentionally making my life miserable today. "OK, we don't need to make very many transmissions today. This guy is clearly hovering around here wanting to see the machines run... let's wait until he leaves!"
<wolfger> Half hour later, "Oh crap, he's back, shut it down! Wait until he leaves again!"
<shakes808> wolfger: what kind of work do you do where you can't do your job if someone is watching?
<wolfger> LOL
<wolfger> I can do my job just fine regardless of people watching... as long as they run the machines to make the transmissions.
<wolfger> I stand out there for 90-150 minutes at a time just watching the machine that isn't running... soon as I get tired of waiting and head back to my desk, they start running it.
<cmaloney> Schroedinger's Plant
<wolfger> I see on the software that it running, I go back out, they stop running it before I can finish doing what I need to do
<_stink__> cmaloney++
<wolfger> Call me crazy, but doesn't a transmission plant need to actually manufacture some transmissions?
<cmaloney> wolfger: We're in a post-manufacturing society
<wolfger> :-p
<cmaloney> we just need the intention to make transmissions
<wolfger> LOL
<wolfger> OK, it's still running, so I guess I'll make the long walk back out there again....
<cmaloney> Make sure nobody sees you
<wolfger> They see me. :-(
<wolfger> Well, last time I got half way finished before they could stop, so maybe I can get the other half done
<cmaloney> heh
<wolfger> ...
<wolfger> last machine on my list: faulted. All the machines running except that one
<wolfger> <headdesk>
<cmaloney> heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-18
<cmaloney> norning
<wolfger> gninrom
<wolfger> gin rum?
<wolfger> Wow, morning sounds so much better backwards! :-D
<rick_h> morning
<cmaloney> whee
<wolfger> I need a day of sleep. cmaloney, you still unemployed? Want to be me for a day? :-D
<wolfger> Although I think my boss would notice our physical differences when you show up for the weekly meeting.
<cmaloney> wolfger: Still unemployed, but I'm trying to stay away from auto companies and their ilk
<cmaloney> unsuccessfully, I might add. Have an interview tomorrow. :(
<hpucks> Tough to do around here.
<cmaloney> Yeah, no kidding
<cmaloney> between auto, insurance, and marketing I'm starting to wonder if we do anything else.
<hpucks> hm.
<hpucks> nope.
<wolfger> brewing
<wolfger> :-D
<jrwren> That is the brave job. Open a brewery. Make it work.
<shakes808> morning1
<shakes808> !
<shakes808> cmaloney: what happened?  What are you looking for?
<cmaloney> I was laid off from Morpace in September
<cmaloney> looking for Python / DevOps positions
<shakes808> that's shitty.  sorry to hear that.
<cmaloney> hopefully remote, hopefully not in marketing / automotive / insurance
<shakes808> i will keep my ears open for you
<shakes808> have you tried a recruiter?
<cmaloney> No worries. Thanks. :)
<cmaloney> yes, and much like the monolith from 2001 they don't quite know what to make of me
<jrwren> wow, he says python /devops and then you say, that's shitty.?  :p   j/k
<cmaloney> jrwren: It's what I have on my resume, not whare I necessarily want to be, but there it is. :)
<cmaloney> not on the resume? Doesn't exist. ;)
<shakes808> at CHC tonight, my buddy works for a recruiting firm: relapath? or something like that.  would you be opposed to me giving your to him?
<shakes808> jrwren: that was towards the lay off :P
<cmaloney> sure: http://decafbad.net/files/resume.pdf
<shakes808> sounds good.  I will pass that along tonight
<cmaloney> though I'm a little recruiter-hostile.
<shakes808> haha
<shakes808> understandable
<cmaloney> Thanks. :)
<shakes808> you don't want to be farmed out?  :)
<cmaloney> I don't want to be a call center for every daft idea of what people think I want.
<shakes808> I have another buddy that has his own consulting company with a couple of clients, I can see he he needs a second as well.  He is contracted to the company I am working for currently 2 days a week.  I will see him Friday.
<cmaloney> Feel free to share it as you see fit.
<shakes808> sounds good.  hope i can help
<cmaloney> You already have. Thanks. :)
<jrwren> recruiters get a bad rep. recruiters are like programmers. there are good ones, there are bad ones.
<shakes808> it is more of a contract house
<shakes808> cmaloney: i passed your resume to my buddy.  we will see what comes of it.
<cmaloney> Thanks
<shakes808> no problem boss
<shakes808> cmaloney: my buddy said he will submit it tonight to his contact there.
<cmaloney> Thank you.
<shakes808> and I will still talk to my other buddy to see if he has anything.  but that one might be more spotty than the former
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-19
<shakes808> morning
<_stink_> yo
<rick_h> morning
<shakes808> cmaloney: your resume has been submitted
<shakes808> to Relapath
<cmaloney> shakes808: tx
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-20
<shakes808> evening all
<cmaloney> Evening
<shakes808> I sent your resume to my other friend and he said that he comes across anything he will call you.
<shakes808> * get in contact with you
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-22
<cmaloney> ahoy
<_stink_> hey
<cmaloney> How goes the battles?
<_stink_> when one ends
<_stink_> another starts
<_stink_> you?
<rick_h> wheeee
<cmaloney> dinner. bbiab.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-01-15
<cmaloney> morning
<waldo323> good morning
<greg-g> Yo
<cmaloney> \m/
<cmaloney> Wondering how rick_h's trip went?
<gamerchick02> g'day!
<Scary_Guy> evening
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-01-16
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> yo
<widox> morning
<waldo323> good morning
<greg-g> yawn
<jrwren> Good morning
<jrwren> I'm, apparently, still on pacific time.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Did you fly out there?
<jrwren> cmaloney: yes, vegas a few days last week for CES.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Oh I am both thrilled and sorry for you
<cmaloney> thrilled because vegas, and sorry because CES
<jrwren> oh, just be sorry for both.
<cmaloney> Only so many 4K / 8K TVs one can see in one lifetime
<jrwren> i definitely liked the CES part better than the vegas part.
<cmaloney> Yeah, Vegas can be a bit of a shithole
 * cmaloney hasn't been there since 2000 and that's OK
<jrwren> that isn't saying much. The CES part was pretty weak too, but it did spark some ideas, which I think is the point.
<cmaloney> That's cool
<rick_h> morning for a bit longer
<rick_h> ski weekend went ok. Love the nintendo switch for non-sking
<jrwren> some of the team brought switches to CES and were playing during downtime. I'm not a gamer, so I was just annoyed by their high volume setting.
<rick_h> oh I play volume down/off
<jrwren> you are courteous.  ;)
<rick_h> well tbh the game sound doesn't do much for me I guess. I tend to put a podcast/etc on when I'm playing my zelda
<jrwren> I do that when playing sometimes, when I rarely do game.
<cmaloney> heh
<rick_h> yea, we got the switch for christmas and with zelda on it I'm hooked so gaming a lot more than usual
<cmaloney> i've heard a lot of fokjs getting into zelda on the switch
<jrwren> Its a Zelda
<rick_h> yea, it's really good. I haven't really spent any time on zelda since windraker? and that I only played a bit
<cmaloney> wind walker
<cmaloney> wind raker is a james bond movie.
<jrwren> and windrunners are the radiants from stormlight archive.  :)
<cmaloney> Not to be confused with WindJammers, which is an awesome Neo Geo arcade game
<rick_h> lol, windrunners are awesome
<rick_h> jrwren: did you finish book 3? I liked it better than book 2
<jrwren> rick_h: I did not. I'm still re-reading book 2.
<jrwren> Reading it slowly, really enjoying it.
<rick_h> nice
<jrwren> I feel its very good on second read, which is rare for me to say about a book.
<rick_h> yea, same
<cmaloney> just finished pushing the snow with a shovel
<cmaloney> I think it took longer to work up the courage to go out there than actually shovel the snow
<jrwren> your back may thank you
<cmaloney> Yeah, I don't lift when I don't have to
<waldo323> my license plate may say cosmere
<cmaloney> hint: it does
<jrwren> ha!  waldo323 AWESOME
<waldo323> :)
<waldo323> thanks, have you read edgedancer?
<waldo323> and warbreaker?
<jrwren> Edgedancer, yes.  Warbreaker, no.  What is the later?
<jrwren> Edgedancer was super fun. I hope he writes with those characters more. I forget her name, but she is super fun and the way her spren tollerates her is too fun.
<cmaloney> I haven't finished Warbreaker yet
 * cmaloney has the audiobook for that
 * cmaloney also has this one: https://www.audiobookstand.com/Authors/Brandon%20Sanderson/Books/Shadows%2bfor%2bSilence%2bin%2bthe%2bForest%2bof%2bHell%2b%2526%2bPerfect%2bState/Format/MP3-CD%20Unabridged/ISBN/978-1-5113-7270-1
<cmaloney> sorry re: The URL
<waldo323> lift
<waldo323> warbreaker is on another planet but has some characters you've read in WoR and will see more of in oathbringer
<cmaloney> <3 MP3 audio books
<cmaloney> WoR?
<waldo323> words of radiance.   I'd recommend reading warbreaker before Oathbringer - it helps you know the voices of the characters which are also in oathbringer
<waldo323> also warbreaker was a book Brandon wrote more publicly and is available free via his website
<waldo323> it has a creative commons license - so when he was at penguicon I thought it was the most appropriate book for him to sign(I have the hardcover...which you can borrow if you would rather read it that way)
<cmaloney> I have the eBook and the audio book
<cmaloney> But thank you
<cmaloney> It's more that the audiobook player that I have is a little clunky
<jrwren> well heck, now I need to find Warbreaker.
<waldo323> https://brandonsanderson.com/books/warbreaker/warbreaker/
<cmaloney> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ak.alizandro.smartaudiobookplayer&hl=en <- This is the one that I use
<jrwren> is it in that recent Arcanum book?
<waldo323> no
<waldo323> double checking
<jrwren> but... pub date 2009. that doesn't make sense.
<waldo323> it is one of his earlier works, it happens before word of radiance
<jrwren> it was published before the way of kinds.
<jrwren> *kings*
<jrwren> but maybe he write it while writing the way of kings.
<waldo323> i couldn't say read before words of radiance since you're rereading it
<jrwren> interesting.
<jrwren> ha! i see.
<waldo323> i think he had an early draft back then
<waldo323> i've heard some characters have changed a lot since the early drafts and some live who didn't then etc
<jrwren> interesting.
<jrwren> but, the only warbreaker I find is from 2009.
<jrwren> i just requested it. I'll read it soon :)
<waldo323> yes that is when it was published
<waldo323> he typically has a long game in mind and there is always another secret
<rick_h> yea, in the front of the third book it talks about how he's actually gotten subtle connections between his different series and such
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-01-17
<rick_h> morning
<_stink_> yo
<jrwren> Good Morning
<waldo323> good morning
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> CHC tonight: https://www.meetup.com/Coffee-House-Coders-Royal-Oak/events/246734528/
<Zimdale> You get decent turnout these days for that cmaloney?
<cmaloney> Sometimes
<cmaloney> last week it was myself and two others
<cmaloney> week before it was three other folks
<cmaloney> Sometimes it's just myself, and then it's my music that keeps me company
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-01-18
<jrwren> https://stackoverflow.com/a/20550925/16998  mind blown
<cmaloney> Why is this blowing your mind?
<jrwren> i had no idea.
<cmaloney> Ah, OK
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/+LaurenWeinstein/posts/MNx4wB5LE37
<cmaloney> What the hell?
<jrwren> airs of walton, bezos, zuckerberg, gates, brin and page will soon be worth more than 2/3 of US households combined.
<cmaloney> Welcome to the new oligarchy
<aisrael> n0p: !
<cmaloney> n0p: Howdy
<cmaloney> Also: Good morning (for 15 minutes)
<dzho> heh
<n0p> :wave: hi guys. had some manditory Linode maintenance #rebootForMeltdown
<_stink_> ohhh yeah mine is about to hit
<jrwren> went sledding at leslie on Monday and thought of you :)
<n0p> :success:
<n0p> i just left my job, last day was yesterday, no longer at Nutshell {D
<jrwren> WHAT?!?!?!
<jrwren> What are you doing now?
<n0p> moving to https://censys.io/
<jrwren> oh wow! the zmap folks!
<n0p> yeah
<jrwren> that sounds very fun.  Congrats!
<greg-g> it's a n0p !
<n0p> thanks! I think it's gonna be great fun. Still feels a little crazy, jumping out of a perfectly good job, but what is life if you don't scare yourself once in a while ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<greg-g> I think I have been pinged by censys before (I keep a iftop screen window open running on all my vps that I look at sporadically)
<jrwren> n0p: too true!
<n0p> daily scan of IPV4 space
<jrwren> and they keep ALL the data... I'm exploring a bit now. This is really cool.
<n0p> yeah, i'll be doing devops there, so dealing with _lots_ of data
<n0p> and large elasticsearch clusters
<jrwren> ugh... have fun!
<jrwren> elasticsearch... at least it ain't mongodb
<n0p> haha, scars run deep? ;-)
<jrwren> not too deep, nah.
<n0p> nice to talk to you guys, gotta run for now, see you later
<cmaloney> ttyl
<cmaloney> n0p: Congrats on the new gig!
<cmaloney> My linode instance already rebooted on the 16th
<cmaloney> Was fun to wake up to my creaky php foo not working. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-01-19
<cmaloney> Good morning
<greg-g> Is it really Friday?
<cmaloney> I think so.
<jrwren> GETTING DOWN ON FRIDAY!
<jrwren> Good morning.
<cmaloney> I love looking at code that you've just written (or testing) and realizing that it's one giant booger that needs refactoring
<cmaloney> s/or/for/
<jrwren> i like it better when I can just delete it all.
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> problem is 'm writing backward compatible code so most everything is driven by one method
<cmaloney> so the temptation is to make it work with that method
<cmaloney> and then testing with that method becomes the booger
<jrwren> rick_h: there is this really great product, way better than nest hello. its called vivint.  :)
 * cmaloney feels a sales pitch
<jrwren> nah, just pride.
<rick_h> jrwren: oh yeah?
<jrwren> I get that it isn't for everyone.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Just messing. It's good to be excited about what you're workingon
<cmaloney> especially if you can make it better
<rick_h> I'll look. I did a lot of research when I got the next outdoor cam but the hello was just because ecosystem at this point.
<jrwren> well, I'm assuming you don't want a whole home security system w/ panel like ADP or Guardian. Given that is all vivint has right now, I doubt you even compared vivint outdoor cams when you did that. Like I said: not for everyone. :)
<jrwren> Plus, I know you are a tinkerer, and vivint is the exact opposite of that.
<rick_h> Don't recall if vivint was in any of the comparisons I went through. It was a lot of nest and ... /me looks
<rick_h> Arlo seemed the other big one
<jrwren> yup, nest and arlo are the current big players.
<jrwren> and ring.
<rick_h> Well I'm not looking to tinker with this stuff. I don't want to setup a server for the stuff myself
<rick_h> It's a big reason I went nest. Know it'll work from the phones and pay my monthly fee
<jrwren> oh, well in that case, you honestly may want to consider a vivint system.
<jrwren> think nest, but integrated with a home security panel that does things like arm/disarm when it detects your phone GPS location - solving the biggest problem with home security systems, people stop arming them.
<cmaloney> Seems like that could be strange.
<cmaloney> Sometimes my phone thinks its in another city or something
<jrwren> ha! that would be terrible. the system arms while you are at home and then triggers the alarm and calls the police :)
<cmaloney> Yeah, or worse: if it detects your phone on the wifi but then your phone hiccups while in a dead zone
<cmaloney> or your phone thinks it's in Southfield because that's where AT&T is
<jrwren> yeah, I don't have that feature enabled because my system is kind of in dev mode, but maybe I should look into it so I could give you educated responses to your concerns :)
<jrwren> I know some customers love it.
<cmaloney> Oh I'd love it too
<cmaloney> maybe something with bluetooth
<cmaloney> depending on the home layout
 * cmaloney doesn't trust GPS, even though every single photograph I take at home practically shows our address in the lat / long
<cmaloney> I hate heisenbugs where something bitched about a unicode issue and now I can't repeat it with the debugger.
<jrwren> ya know what... on second thought... rick_h DO NOT GET A VIVINT SYSTEM.... I don't want you complaining to me when things aren't quite right.  :)
<cmaloney> Oh please get one now
<rick_h> LoL
<jrwren> "i don't work on that part" :)
<jrwren> man... resurecting an ancient 16.10 installation is kind of a pain :)
<cmaloney> Oh my
<cmaloney> Any particular reason to go back that far?
<cmaloney> since it's no longer supported?
<jrwren> none other than a broken laptop has been sitting on a shelf for a year and I finally got aorund to repurposing it.
<jrwren> The display is literally cracked, but I want to plug it into a TV.
<jrwren> install from scratch is a challenge because of that broken display, so it is easier to upgrade the existing installation.
<cmaloney> Ah
<cmaloney> Good luck
 * cmaloney wondered if he should pull down the Asus Eee and install Freedos on it
<jrwren> seemed to work ok, just a bit of fun.
<cmaloney> since that's about all that will run on it
<jrwren> find an ancient distro of the day?
<cmaloney> heh
<greg-g> I need to reinstall on my eeepc for a workout video machine for Carrie (her request!). Got a monitor for the garage to plug it into
<jrwren> mission accomplished, it even upgraded to wayland and works great with a TV.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-01-20
<greg-g> random question if anyone is still around: what music player both syncs with mp3 players and is something you'd choose to have someone use who you're supporting (family)?
<Scary_Guy> Personally I like audacious
<Scary_Guy> it will also use winamp skins
<Scary_Guy> wait, not sure about the syncing
<Scary_Guy> you mean like iPods
<Scary_Guy> ?
<greg-g> yeah
<greg-g> or this random cheapo player thing my wife found...
<greg-g> I'm about to tell her I'll just get her an sdcard for her phone and put all her music on there
<Scary_Guy> pretty much every player has plugin capability and I'm sure someone has written something.  anyway bbs, food
<greg-g> yeah, neither banshee nor rhythmbox were having this thing show up
<greg-g> I'm going with plan B
<greg-g> (it's such a cheapo feeling thing in your hand too, uses the old mini (not micro!) usb cable)
<jrwren> what is the make and model?
<greg-g> who the hell knows
<greg-g> this thing: https://itouch2.com/lonve-blue-16gb-mp4mp3-player-music-1-81-screen-mp4/
<greg-g> (not blue)
<jrwren> oh man! awesome. is the UI like it is in the pic?
<jrwren> can you just mount it like a USB storage drive?
<greg-g> yeah, I can drag/drop files, but I'd rather my wife be able to not have to do that. Her music collection is... not well organized
<jrwren> ah! i see.
<greg-g> maybe I can have something tidy it up for her...
<Scary_Guy> does she have a smartphone?  I'd say just stick it on android in /storage/emulated/0/Music
<Scary_Guy> better than some iPod knockoff, which is probably still better than an actual iPod
<Scary_Guy> there are some really great music players for Android as well.  Don't like one UI?  Install another
<Scary_Guy> oh yeah, set up a dropbox/google drive/next cloud/rsync/whatever to keep the files in sync too
<greg-g> Phone is too big for her
<Scary_Guy> boo, what about a phone + a watch for control?  Or even better, a Bluetooth headset
<Scary_Guy> or, get her a watch with a cell radio and a headset, won't even need a phone then
<Scary_Guy> morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-01-21
<tony-smlr> About to go live with  SMLR E262 (1/21/2018) Video: http://youtu.be/SWaU2AVSehM
<cmaloney> Morning
<cmaloney> rick_h: Congrats on the house appraisal. :)
<cmaloney> (was re: Twitter)
<cmaloney> (JoDee is my Twitter feed now)
<rick_h> cmaloney: heh, yea yay!
<rick_h> cmaloney: when I was in my teens my aunt/uncle moved and in the 10 years they lived there they sold it for 2x what they bought it for
<rick_h> cmaloney: my 10 years almost has me break even heh
<cmaloney> welcome to the 2000s
 * cmaloney just finished grocery shopping.
<cmaloney> noticed a lot more shipt folks there
<greg-g> who?
<jrwren> rick_h: mi sucks, right?
<jrwren> rick_h: if it makes you feel better, I still can't sell my Milan condo for what I paid for it in 2004.
<cmaloney> greg-g: Shipt is a service that partnered with Meijer
<cmaloney> they grocery shop for you
<cmaloney> gig economy stuff
